# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Juegos-enigmas para mentes inquietas :P

## Mistico

Os voy a proponer una serie de juegos-enigmas ( de los que  conozco la respuesta, por si alguno piensa que no la sé y por interés propio)  de los que soy un aficionado, al mismo tiempo, aquellos que conozcan alguno, si quieren me lo pueden plantear, que cuando no dé con la tecla les preguntaré :). Ah! una cosita, cosas serias, ninguno de los que pongan tienen un truco raro ni nada de eso eh? son lógicos.
 Un hombre, vive en una octava planta de un edificio. Este señor, cada día sube hasta la 4ª planta por el ascensor, y desde la 4ª hasta la 8ª por la escalera. Sin embargo, los días que llueve, sube hasta la 8ª planta por el ascensor. ¿Por qué?

Para aquellas primeras dudas que puedan surgir, la escalera no está al descubierto :) y el ascensor funciona siempre hasta la 8ª planta.

P.D. Si os aburre me mandais al carajo :)  


Saludos            :)

----------


## Jaku Fernandez

Porque el hombre es muy bajito y no llega al botón de la octava planta, que está muy alto. En cambio los dias que llueve, como lleva el paraguas, alcanza el botón con él. Por eso los dias que llueve sube hasta la octava planta en ascensor. 

 :Wink:

----------


## Juanma Garcia

Muy facil. Es muy bajo y no llega al boton de la 8ª planta, por eso sube desde ahi por la escalera y cuando llueve pues le da al botno con el paraguas.

Propongo otra cosilla, ¿y si el que llegue a la solucion es el que propone el siguiente reto? Me gustaria poner yo tambien alguno que conozco.

----------


## Juanma Garcia

> Porque el hombre es muy bajito y no llega al botón de la octava planta, que está muy alto. En cambio los dias que llueve, como lleva el paraguas, alcanza el botón con él. Por eso los dias que llueve sube hasta la octava planta en ascensor.


Jo....   te has adelantado por muy poco.

----------


## Mistico

vale vale , era un adelanto para ver que tal respondiais. 
Ahi va otro:
Un hombre pasa al lado de una parcela plantada con naranjos, y como tenía mucha hambre, le pregunta al dueño: ¿Puedo coger una? a lo que el dueño le dice, ¿ves que hay tres cestos desde aquí hasta los naranjos? Pues pasa y coge tantas naranjas como quieras, pero al pasar al lado del primer cesto en tu camino de vuelta, has de dejar la mitad de las naranjas y media más sin partir, en el segundo cesto has de dejar la mitad de las que te queden y media más sin partir, y en el último has de dejar la mitad de las que te queden y media más sin partir, si al final te queda sólo una, te la puedes llevar. ¿Cuántas naranjas cogió?


Enhorabuena a los dos que habeis acertado, pero ese era el level 1:)


Saludos    :)

----------


## Rafa505

¿Como media más sin partir? ¿Como coges solo media naranja sin partirla por la mitad?

----------


## Mistico

Sigue pensando Rafa... :)

----------


## letang

Coge 15.

En el primer cesto deja la mitad 7,5 más media 0,5 = 8 naranjas
Le quedan 7.
En el siguiente cesto deja la mitad 3,5 más media 0,5 = 4 naranjas
Le quedan 3
En el siguiente deja la mitad 1,5 más media 0,5 = 2 naranjas
Le queda 1, y se la lleva.

Si hubiera otro cesto cogería 31, si hubeira otro, 63, si hubiera otro, 127...

----------


## Mistico

Buena letang!! Ahora me voy a trabajar , que me toca de noche y mañana os pngo alguno más.Saludos  :)

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hay va otro:

Un tren sale de Barcelona a las 15:00 horas con dirección Madrid a una velocidad de 150 km/h. A la vez sale de Madrid dirección Barcelona un Talgo con una velocidad media de 100 Km/h. Sabiendo que Barcelona dista de Madrid unos 623 km. (más o menos). Decir... ¿como se llama la hija del conductor del Talgo Madrid-Barcelona? (ayuda, el padre se llama Francisco Guijarro)

Es que la tia está como un queso.
Si alguien sabe la solución, que me lo cuente por MP y le presento a su amiga que también está de toma pan y moja.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Va uno, a ver.
Un tren electrico va desde Madrid a Barcelona a 120 km/hora, si el viento sopla en dirección Barcelona-Madrid, hacia que dirección de la rosa de los vientos irá el humo?

----------


## trasobo

Los trenes eléctricos no echan Humo!  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Uno sencillo. ¿Quién me hace un cuadrado con tres líneas? *En el centro de un papel*

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Jaja...bueno, el mío era facilito :P

----------


## letang

> Uno sencillo. ¿Quién me hace un cuadrado con tres líneas? *En el centro de un papel*


¿El cuadrado puede estar de canto?   :Lol: 

¿Valen las líneas curvas? (no se especifica que sean líneas rectas...)

En ese caso, tengo una solución:
"Uno al cuadrado" (matemáticamente)
Dos líneas rectas (una vertical y una horizontal) y una línea curva

----------


## Ayy

pongamos uno sencillito:
en una habitacion hay 3 bombillas, pero los interruptores de esas bombillas estan en la habitacion de al lado. una vez que enciendes uno o 2 interruptores o 3... (mas no.... aunque querais) solo puedes ir a la habitacion de las bombillas una vez para comprobarlo...
como sabes que interruptor corresponde a que bombilla??

es facilito.. os dejo 5 minutejos jeje

----------


## nevulo

Así?
Un poco retorcido lo de las mates, que no?
Un saludo

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

O mismamente .... 4 escrito a palos .... 


Uno dificil de cojones ....

Entra un hombre en un restaurante, pide albatros para comer. Al ver el plato, el hombre llora amargamente ... (en otras versiones se suicida).

¿Qué pasó?

----------


## nevulo

Enciendes dos, esperas cinco minutos y apagas uno, despues vas y tocas las bombillas, la encendida la que dejaste on, la caliente la que apagaste y la fria la q no tocaste.

----------


## Ayy

premio para nevulo
el otro dia en la cena de navidad de mi asociacion (la AMI, para quien no lo sepa) estuvimos contando chismes de estos... acerte todos, asi que a ver si poneis alguno dificilillo jeje

----------


## letang

El de las bombillas me lo contaron una vez.
No fui capaz de descubrirlo y luego me lo explicaron.
Está interesante pero creo que es bastante jodío.
(vale, este mensaje llegó tarde... ya está resuelto)

La respuesta de Nevulo no vale!! Hay cuatro líneas! xD
En términos más precisos, el problema de ignoto sería hacerlo con 4 segmentos.
En tu caso hay dos segmentos y dos semirrectas.

El caso de 3 de diamantes se sale de madre...
Son de esos para jugar a adivinar la historia respondiendo sólo sí o no.
Pero no son de lógica ni mucho menos.

Por cierto, no entiendo lo que dices de "con escribir 4 a palotes..."

----------


## nevulo

La verdad es que me he sorprendido a mi mismo, siempre me puteo con estas cosas porque no acierto ni en un millon de años.
Os pongo dos mas viejos que el hambre pero que, como no, a mi me desquiciaron mientras todo el mundo lo habia resuelto hacia rato.

Verano de 1825, sol radiante, una habitación enorme, una ventana, un tio ahorcado en medio de la habitación con una soga gruesa, un charco debajo del hombre. Quien es el asesino :Confused: 

Tengo un barril metálico de 377 kilos que contenia agua, ahora está vacio, de que puedo llenarlo para que pese menos :Confused: 

Un saludo.

----------


## letang

Ay jo... que difícil! (en este mensaje está incluída la respuesta a los dos enigmas de nevulo  :Wink1:  )

----------


## Ayy

hay que contestarlos :Confused:  

1º--- se sube en un cubo de hielo, el hielo se derrite, conclusion, suicidio
2º---- agujeros tal  vez?

----------


## trasobo

Al enigma del verano de 1825..¿Puede ser que fuese el propio hombre? Con un bloque de hielo, y espero que lo derritiera el sol..También tendría paciencia porque vamos ahsta que se derrita.

El del barril de hierro, ahi estoy pillado! :(  :(

----------


## nevulo

Ay jo... que dificil!   :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 
leñe, ahora si que no estoy seguro de la respuesta!!!jaajajja
Si, son esas Ayy, complicadas uhm??
Que alguien ponga mas que no me apetece estudiar!!!
Un saludo

----------


## Ayy

trasobo te gane... y ademas respondo a las 2!!! xD

----------


## Ayy

veamos.. de esta no me acuerdo muy bien... asi que a lo mejor no es del todo asi...

romeo esta en su casa en un dia lluvioso, y de repente oye un ruido de cristal roto... sube a su cuarto y ve a julieta en el suelo, rodeada de cristales y con el suelo mojado, muerta. 

porque? que hapasado o quien es el asesino :Confused:  esa es facilita...

----------


## nevulo

Si son de logica tengo una minima posibilidad pero...si hace falta imaginación....mal vamos....un rayo :Confused: jejee

Se que este es muy cutre pero.....
Hay una casa en una granja que está en una colina, el tejado de la casa tiene dos vertientes a 75 grados pero sopla el viento del este, cuando un gallo pone un huevo en la arista del tejado, hacia que lado cae este :Confused: 

ni con misdirection, eh?

----------


## Ayy

jajja eso si que es magia.... maldito gallo.... xD si consigues uno de esos te forras jaja
no, no es un rayo... mas imaginacion!!!

----------


## letang

¡¡¡Gané yo que puse las dos respuestas!!! jeje

*"Ay jo"*

¿Quién fue el asesino? El hielo. En inglés "Ice" - Aiz - Ay
¿De qué lo lleno? De agujeros. En inglés "Holes" - Jols - Jo

----------


## trasobo

Anda que...menudo acertijo Ayy (enhorabuena por responder antes que yo   :Smile1:  )..Romeo y Julieta vivían juntos?? O murió exhausta de subir por la cuerda como Romeo cada vez que iba a visitarla?

A este paso tendré que desempolvar el Mindtrap

----------


## Ayy

jaja vivian juntos, y aparece dentro del cuarto.. no en medio del jardin con la cuerda rota jejeje
este ya cuesta mas e!!! letang!! ya que tu ganas... aciertalo

----------


## letang

Un pedrolo de granizo que atravesó la ventana, le pegó en la cabeza a Julieta y la mató.

Así quedó la ventana rota y un charco de sangre en el suelo

----------


## nevulo

Julieta estaba practicando un card through window y se paso de fuerza, vino david blaine y la mojó, fin de la historia :P

----------


## Ayy

frio frio.... 
nevulo, tienes medio punto por la originalidad xD

----------


## Ayy

quien se rinde :Confused:  lo digo porque en 10 minutos me voy... y hasta el viernes o asi no me vuelvo a conectar.... asique vosotros vereis jajaja

----------


## nevulo

Ya decia yo que el cabrito de blaine tenia algo que ver....

Ten piedad y dinoslo.... :shock:

----------


## Ayy

jajaja no.. ese estaba colgado de la cuerda en el jardin, a ver si aguantaba durante año y medio hay subido... aunque no se que paso con la cuerda que se corto.....  :Lol:

----------


## letang

Romeo es un gato y Julieta un pescadito.
Romeo acaba de tirar a Juleita su pecera al suelo.

----------


## Ayy

si pero no... romeo no es un gato, pero su pescadito si que se llama julieta... y se callo su pecera...
no lo has adivinado tu solito no :Confused:  xD
pero aun asi.. premio para el caballero!! jeje
pon ahora tu.. por acertar te toca jaja

----------


## mralonso

tantas cosas me duele la cabeza  :(

----------


## ExTrEm0

Sí sí, aquí muchos problemas pero ninguna solución al mío. Hay que hacer un cuadrado con 3 trazos rectos. Con cuadrado me refiero a la figura geométrica.

----------


## letang

Bueno, yo intenté dar una solución 
Ahora con als nuevas condiciones sigo pensando xD. 

¿Vale hacerlo en 3D? 
Ponemos tres palillos como si fueran un arco, y con la base del papel, se forma el cuadrado.

----------


## letang

Écolo.
Mira que solución más bonita!!

----------


## nevulo

Tres trazos, no dices de que, doblamos un folio a la mitad y en el borde de la doblez hacemos un trazo perpendicular a estacon un cuter de 1 cm, a dos centimetros del "trazo" otro perpendicular a la doblez tb de un cm, unimos ambos con el ultimo trazo de dos centimetros, abrimos el papel y no solo tenemos uno, sino dos cuadrados.
Con la misma tecnica con dos trazos sirve, doblamos y un par de trazos haciendo 45 grados con la doblez y 90 entre si.
Así vale??

----------


## ExTrEm0

En 2 Dimensiones y sin doblar el folio. Madre, con lo sencillo que es... 

Letang, tu solución no nos sirve.

Es mucho más sencillo, cuando dé la solución veréis lo sencillo que es, avisad cuando os rindáis.

----------


## letang

Un cuadrado con tres trazos... literalmente!
Pero prefiero mi solución anterior, la de las líenas gruesas, era súper bonita!

----------


## ExTrEm0

Menos mal Letang!!! Alguien que entiende!!! Solución válida!!!

----------


## nevulo

ainsss... 8)

----------


## ExTrEm0

Tengo tantas hermanas como hermanos pero mis hermanas tienen la mitad de hermanas que de hermanos. ¿Cuántos somos en total?

----------


## letang

Son 4 chicos y tres chicas.
Está hablando un chico, por lo que tiene 3 hermanos y 3 hermanas.

Cuando habla una chica, tiene 2 hermaans y 4 hermanos.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Correcto!!.

Todas mis camisas son rojas menos 2, todas son azules menos 2, todas son blancas menos 2. ¿Cuántas camisas tengo de cada color?

----------


## letang

Mu fácil!!!
Una de cada color!!! :P

----------


## ExTrEm0

Coooooooooooorrecto!!

Una ciudad roja y rosa
que el tiempo doble en edad.
Mil millones de años hace
que tenía la ciudad
dos quintos exactamente
de los que el tiempo tendrá
cuando hayan transcurrido
mil millones de años mas
¿No sabria usted decirme
cuál es su edad actual?

----------


## ExTrEm0

Dejo unos cuantos para que los vayan resolviendo, para poner la solución, pongan un "quote" antes y así vemos de qué problema es la solución.


Diofanto (el descubridor del álgebra que tanto amáis :D:D ) ordenó que pusieran esto en su tumba: "Aquí yace Diofanto. Él mismo te cuenta los años que vivió. Su juventud llenó la sexta parte del número de sus años. Casó pasada la séptima parte de su vida y tuvo un hijo siete años despues, el cual murió cuando tenía la mitad de la edad de su padre. Éste le sobrevivió cuatro años"

¿Cuántos años vivió Diofanto? ¿Cuántos años duró su adolescencia? ¿A qué edad se casó y a qué edad tuvo su hijo? ¿Qué edad tenía el hijo al morir?

----------


## magikko

Uno facil!! pero de respuesta interesante

"Un dia un rey necesitaba a un sabio como consejero, en el pais habia tres personas muy sabias, asi que el rey para saber quien era el mejor, les puso la siguiente prueba, metió a los tres sabios en un cuarto donde habia una mesa triangular donde habia tres pañuelos, dos rojos y uno blanco, cada sabio se sentó en una esquina de la mesa , con lo cual cada uno veía a los otros dos y tambien veía los pañuelos que estaban en el centro dela mesa, el rey le tapó los ojos a los sabios y se llevó el pañuelo blanco sin que lo vean, trajo un nuevo pañuelo rojo y a todos les puso uno en la cabeza, despues de esto le destapó los ojos y les pidió que dijeran de que color es el pañuelo que tienen atado a la cabeza, no se lo podian quitar ni tocar, habia que dar la razon de por que tenian ese color y si la respuesta era erronea seria decapitado, no se podian ayudar entre ellos por que el que perdiera moriria, despues de un rato uno dice.. el mio es rojo por que...


por que?

----------


## Yonpiter

> Uno dificil de ******* ....
> 
> Entra un hombre en un restaurante, pide albatros para comer. Al ver el plato, el hombre llora amargamente ... (en otras versiones se suicida).
> 
> ¿Qué pasó?


Resulta que este señor tuvo un accidente en un barco en  el que iba más gente, y por cuestión del destino acabo en una isla junto a su mujer y los demás naufragos.
Algunos de ellos empezaron a desaparecer incluyendo su mujer de manera misteriosa. El caso es que lograron sobrevivir hasta que llegaron a rescatarlos trás meses de soledad en la isla y de alimentarse a base de cocos y de albatros que encontraban algunos de los naufragos que alli también se encontraban con él.
Al llegar al pueblo de costa donde le dejaron una vez rescatado, entró al restaurante para comer y al ver el albatros en el plato comprendio que en la isla lo que comia no era albatros sino a su propia mujer.

Un poco espeso, complicado y gore, pero ahí lo llevas 3 de Diamantes.  :Lol:

----------


## Yonpiter

> "Un dia un rey necesitaba a un sabio como consejero,...."
> 
> por que?


Por que era el ultimo y el verdugo aún no se habia quitado el gorro.... yo que sé  :P  :P

----------


## Yonpiter

> Una ciudad roja y rosa....
> ¿No sabria usted decirme
> cuál es su edad actual?


El enunciado es complicado de descifrar pero si no me he liado con el mismo, la antigüedad de la ciudad es de 7.000.000.000 de años y la del tiempo el doble, es decir 14.000.000.000 de años.

----------


## ElMagoPol

> "Un dia un rey necesitaba a un sabio como consejero, ...
> 
> por que?


Pues lo unico que se me ocurre es que uno de los magos dijera que tenia el color blanco y lo decapitaran,entonces el siguiente dijo que tenia color rojo porque si el primer mago dijo que tenia el blanco era porque los otros 2 tenian el color rojo. :roll: 

Saludos :P

----------


## Ravenous

Uno facilito:

Lega un hombre a una calle, y se arruína. ¿Por qué?

----------


## zarkov

Ha caído en el Paseo del Prado y había un hotel (Monopoly forever)

----------


## letang

Buah, estas Navidades le regalé a unos amigos el Monopoly, qué recuerdos!!
Cuanto trapicheo intercambiando calles xD

Sigo pensando lo de los tres sabios con el pañuelo. Espero que tenga una respuesta lógica, y que no sea ningun estupidez xD

¿Puede ser porque al abrir los ojos todos se pusieron súper contentos, y entonces el más sabio de ellos supuso que había gato encerrado y que todos tenían pañuelos rojos?

----------


## jorg3

> que perdiera moriria, despues de un rato uno dice.. el mio es rojo por que...
> 
> 
> por que?


Porque si tuviese el el blanco alguno de los otros ya hubiese dicho que tenia uno rojo  :Smile1:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Elvis, así es, tiene 7000 millones de años, ahora te falta el de Diofanto  :Wink1:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Dejo unos cuantos para que los vayan resolviendo, para poner la solución, pongan un "quote" antes y así vemos de qué problema es la solución.
> 
> 
> Diofanto (el descubridor del álgebra que tanto amáis :D:D ) ordenó que pusieran esto en su tumba: "Aquí yace Diofanto. Él mismo te cuenta los años que vivió. Su juventud llenó la sexta parte del número de sus años. Casó pasada la séptima parte de su vida y tuvo un hijo siete años despues, el cual murió cuando tenía la mitad de la edad de su padre. Éste le sobrevivió cuatro años"
> 
> ¿Cuántos años vivió Diofanto? ¿Cuántos años duró su adolescencia? ¿A qué edad se casó y a qué edad tuvo su hijo? ¿Qué edad tenía el hijo al morir?


Me acabo de enterar de que existía este hilo  :evil: 

Vamos a ver si mi cerebro sigue fucionando...

Vivió 84 años
Su juventud duró 14
Se casó a los 33
Tuvo el hijo a los 40
El hijo se murió con 40 años

¿Es así?

*Desaparición de una moneda*(y no, no hubo ningún FD)

Tres amigos toman café en la terraza de un bar, y el camarero les cobra por ello 7,50 € . Cada uno paga sus correspondientes 2,50 €, pero hacen saber que el precio les parece abusivo. 
Enterado el dueño de la queja, dice al camarero que les devuelva 2,50 € , pero éste considera que se trata de una cifra no divisible entre 3, asi que lo soluciona a su manera: devuelve 0,5€ a cada uno de los clientes y se queda con 1€ . 
Entonces aparece el problema: los amigos pagaron 2€ cada uno el café (2,5 - 0,5), lo que hace un total de 6€, a lo que hay que sumarle el euro que se quedó el camarero. El resultado es 7, po lo que extrañamente ha desaparecido una moneda de 50 céntimos ¿Cuál es la solución?

----------


## magohamo

aca va 
hubo una muerte en un circo la musica paro y la mujer de la cuerda floja se cayo y murio
(que paso)?

----------


## zarkov

Uno facilito. No hay pregunta, decid vuestras respuestas y os diré si son correctas.
Por favor, sin desvelarlo.


Mi respuesta es 6.

----------


## Rafa505

Si el que pregunta contesta 6 la respuesta será 6.

Mi respuesta es 6

----------


## zarkov

> Si el que pregunta contesta 6 la respuesta será 6.
> 
> Mi respuesta es 6


No.

----------


## Dogma

Para el de Zarkov

8

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Carai con el Elvis ... tu también estabas en la isla, eh!

----------


## letang

Mi respuesta es 6 (en el foro)
4 (en la vida diaria) y
8 (en mi DNI)

----------


## trasobo

> aca va 
> hubo una muerte en un circo la musica paro y la mujer de la cuerda floja se cayo y murio
> (que paso)?


Quizás sea un tanto macabro( :Oops:   :Oops:  ) pero..La funambulista era ciega y al parar la música creyó que ya había llegado a la plataforma?

----------


## Yonpiter

> Elvis, así es, tiene 7000 millones de años, ahora te falta el de Diofanto


El de Diofanto no lo pongo por que ya se la solución, es un problema bastante conocido. Dejo que la gente la conteste..  :D

----------


## Yonpiter

> Carai con el Elvis ... tu también estabas en la isla, eh!


BURP!!! que aproveche jejeje

----------


## ExTrEm0

Malcom, sé la respuesta a tu problema y no la sé. No sé si me entiendes, pero mejor me callo y espero  :Wink1:

----------


## Sombrero

No puedo ya más con lo de los sabios   :Lol:  

Aplicando ciencia a un acertijo... cuando te decapitan tu cabeza sigue en funcionamiento 3 segundos una vez separada del cuerpo, en esos tres segundos lo vió y lo dijo?  :mrgreen: 

Otra respuesta gore para este post  :D  lo siento!!

----------


## magikko

"yo tengo el rojo por que, frente a mi veo dos pañuelos rojos, pero si el pañuelo que tengo en la cabeza fuera blanco, cualquiera de los dos sabios frente a mí, vería a un mago con pañuelo blanco y a otro con pañuelo rojo, entonces cualquiera de los dos ya hubiera hacertado, hubiera deducido el color de su pañuelo, ya que si vé uno blanco y uno rojo, por logica el de el seria rojo tambien, pero esta condición solo se cumple con la presencia de un color distinto y como los dos no han razonado estó, quiere decir que el color del que tengo en la cabeza, no es blanco, por lo tanto, es rojo"

----------


## ExTrEm0

> *Desaparición de una moneda*(y no, no hubo ningún FD)
> 
> Tres amigos toman café en la terraza de un bar, y el camarero les cobra por ello 7,50 € . Cada uno paga sus correspondientes 2,50 €, pero hacen saber que el precio les parece abusivo. 
> Enterado el dueño de la queja, dice al camarero que les devuelva 2,50 € , pero éste considera que se trata de una cifra no divisible entre 3, asi que lo soluciona a su manera: devuelve 0,5€ a cada uno de los clientes y se queda con 1€ . 
> Entonces aparece el problema: los amigos pagaron 2€ cada uno el café (2,5 - 0,5), lo que hace un total de 6€, a lo que hay que sumarle el euro que se quedó el camarero. El resultado es 7, po lo que extrañamente ha desaparecido una moneda de 50 céntimos ¿Cuál es la solución?


Bueno, a ver si me explico... En realidad no hay ninguna desaparición, se trata de un planteamiento falso y se remonta a los antiguos Sofistas.
Lo que engaña es el euro que se queda el camarero. Su contamos que a cada uno de los amigos le quita 0,5 € la cosa se queda en 6 € pero hay que RESTARLE 1 € que se quedó el camarero. O sea, el precio de los cafés se quedaría en 5 € más 1 € para el camarero. Son 6. Y 7,50 € que costaba al principio menos 3 x 0,5 (el "descuento" que les hace el camarero a cada uno) también da 6. Todo concuerda  :Wink1:

----------


## zarkov

> Para el de Zarkov
> 
> 8


No, mala suerte.

Y Letang, 3 de 3. Y además con pista.

----------


## gomobel

¿entonces yo sería 7? :D

(si no lo he entendido mal...)

----------


## zarkov

> ¿entonces yo sería 7? :D
> 
> (si no lo he entendido mal...)


Premio para el caballero.
Era fácil ¿verdad?
Conociendo el sistema binario digital...

----------


## Mistico

Bueno señores, como veo que la idea parece que ha gustado, aunque algunos ya están saturados mentalmente jiji, voy a dejaros uno de mis preferidos.

"Acababa de morir Pepe, el cual era rico,y que era el padre de tres hermanos, Carlos, Juan, y Luis, y en el testamento dejó escrito lo siguiente: Hola hijos, ya he muerto, pero no os dejaré mi herencia hasta que no paseis una prueba de inteligencia que me demuestre que sabreis administrarla; Carlos, a ti te daré 20 melones, Juan, a ti 30, y a Luis le daré 40 melones. Todos debeis ir juntos a cuantos pueblos querais, y en ellos vender melones con las siguientes condiciones:
1.- En cada pueblo al que vayais debeis vender cada uno como mínimo un melón.
2.- Los melones debeis venderlos al mismo precio.
3.- Una vez hayais vendido todos los melones, cada uno deberá haber obtenido el mismo dinero (sin que os sobren melones, por supuesto, y nada de daros dinero ni melones uno a otro).
4.- Consiguiendo estas premisas, heredareis mi riqueza.







PD: La primera vez que le puse este problema a alguien fue a mi profesor de matemáticas en 3º de ESO, me dijo que andaba liado, pero que en una semana me daría la solución, ya han pasado 10 años...

No es difícil y estoy seguro que algún forero sabrá encontrar la respuesta, yo la sé.   


Saludos   :)

----------


## popt

Bueno, os dejo un par difíciles, tienen solución y no daré más pistas... que ya veo que se os da de p*** madre y no os hace falta  :Wink1: 

(Están bien, no se me ha olvidado escribir nada más, son así  :Smile1:  )


ENIGMA 1

Un matemático va a casa de un amigo y comienza la conversación:

*MATEMÁTICO*: _Oye, tu tenías tres hijas, ¿no?_

*AMIGO*: _Sí_

*MATEMÁTICO*: _Y ¿qué edades tienen?_

*AMIGO*: _Mira, tu que eres matemático te propongo un problema fácil.  El producto de las edades es 36 y la suma es el número del portal._

- El matemático baja y mira el número del portal, al subir dice...-

*MATEMÁTICO*: _Está bien, pero me falta un dato._

*AMIGO*: _Ah, si, la mayor toca el piano._

(Con esto el matemático sabe las edades de las hijas, y como decía no se me ha olvidado ninguna pista).




ENIGMA 2

Parece fácil, pero no lo es.

Tenemos 12 bolas y una balanza (típico problema, ¿no?)

Hay una bola que pesa distinto, no sabemos si pesa más que las otras o menos que las otras.

Solo podemos pesar 3 veces.

Hay que responder dos preguntas:

¿Qué bola pesa distinto?

y

¿pesa más o menos que las otras?

La solución se saca pesando con la balanza, no hay imaginación ni supuestos raros.  Hay que contemplar todos los casos posibles, lo digo por si hacéis algún supuesto (que hay que hacerlos, claro), no os dejéis casos sin plantear.

Saludos!

----------


## jorg3

> ENIGMA 1
> 
> Un matemático va a casa de un amigo y comienza la conversación:
> 
> *MATEMÁTICO*: _Oye, tu tenías tres hijas, ¿no?_
> 
> *AMIGO*: _Sí_
> 
> *MATEMÁTICO*: _Y ¿qué edades tienen?_
> ...


Yo diria que tienen 2, 3 y 6 años, porque la otra solución que he encontrado es 1, 6 y 6 años para que den numeros enteros. Y como tiene que haber una mayor pues 2, 3 y 6 es lo que encaja  :Smile1: 

PD: en el 2º sabemos cuanto pesan las bolas normales?? si es asi encontre una solucion sino... pues a pensar :P

----------


## Mistico

> Iniciado por popt
> 
> ENIGMA 1
> 
> Un matemático va a casa de un amigo y comienza la conversación:
> 
> *MATEMÁTICO*: _Oye, tu tenías tres hijas, ¿no?_
> 
> *AMIGO*: _Sí_
> ...



Mmmm también podría ser 3, 3 y 4 no?, hay una mayor, que es la de 4. 3x3 = 9 y 9x4= 36. Mozart, ya tocaba con 4 años jeje.

Saludos       :)

----------


## popt

> Yo diria que tienen 2, 3 y 6 años, porque la otra solución que he encontrado es 1, 6 y 6 años para que den numeros enteros. Y como tiene que haber una mayor pues 2, 3 y 6 es lo que encaja


Si miras los posibles factores hay más posibles soluciones:

1 - 6 - 6
1 - 1 - 36
1 - 4 - 9
....

Hay muchísimas posibilidades, no era correcto lo que planteabas  :Wink1: 

Pero no vas nada nada mal.

[quote="jorg3"]


> PD: en el 2º sabemos cuanto pesan las bolas normales?? si es asi encontre una solucion sino... pues a pensar :P


Mmmm, sintiéndolo, tienes que seguir pensando   :Wink:  

Saludos!

----------


## popt

> "Acababa de morir Pepe, el cual era rico,y que era el padre de tres hermanos, Carlos, Juan, y Luis, y en el testamento dejó escrito lo siguiente: Hola hijos, ya he muerto, pero no os dejaré mi herencia hasta que no paseis una prueba de inteligencia que me demuestre que sabreis administrarla; Carlos, a ti te daré 20 melones, Juan, a ti 30, y a Luis le daré 40 melones. Todos debeis ir juntos a cuantos pueblos querais, y en ellos vender melones con las siguientes condiciones:
> 1.- En cada pueblo al que vayais debeis vender cada uno como mínimo un melón.
> 2.- Los melones debeis venderlos al mismo precio.
> 3.- Una vez hayais vendido todos los melones, cada uno deberá haber obtenido el mismo dinero (sin que os sobren melones, por supuesto, y nada de daros dinero ni melones uno a otro).
> 4.- Consiguiendo estas premisas, heredareis mi riqueza.



¿Lo ponemos un poco más dificil?

Lo he resuelto yendo solo a 2 pueblos.  Te mando la solución por privado para no desvelarlo todavía  :Wink1: 

Saludos!

----------


## Mistico

Bueno el del matemático ya está resuleto :)

1 - 6 - 6 =13
1 - 1 - 36=38 
1 - 4 - 9 =14
2 - 3 - 6 =11
3 - 3 - 4 =10
12- 3 - 1 =16
18- 2 - 1 =21
9 - 2 - 2 =13

Al ser estas las posibilidades, cuando el matemático baja y ve el número del portal, podría haber sacado las edades en cualquiera de los casos excepto en el caso de que este fuera 13, que hay dos posibilidades, al decirle el amigo, que la mayor toca el piano, reduce a sólo una opción que es en la que hay una sóla chica mayor, y esa es la de 9, 2, 2 :P. Luego pensaré el de las bolas, ahora me voy al trabajo en breve.

----------


## jorg3

Ups! es verdad jeje pero iba encaminado...  :roll: 

PD: El de mistico no se si lo entendi bien, los melones siempre han de costar igual en todos los pueblos los de todos, o en cada pueblo los de los tres igual?

EDITO: Creo que ya tengo el de las bolas   :Lol:  :

1:Dividimos las bolas en cuatro grupos de tres bolas. Comparamos dos de ellos, y pueden pasar dos cosas:

1.1: Si pesan distinto se coje un grupo de tres para el siguiente pesado
1.2: Si pesan igual, se coje un grupo de tres para compararlo con el del 1.1

2: Se pesan estas dos, y de nuevo pueden pasar dos cosas  :Smile1: :

2.1: Pesan igual, por tanto la distinta esta en el otro grupo de 3
2.2: Pesan distinto, por tanto la distinta esta en este grupo de 3.

Con esto tambien sabemos si la distinta pesa mas o menos

3: De las tres que nos quedan, se comparan dos de ellas:

3.1 Si pesan igual, la distinta es la que no hemos metido.
3.2: Si pesan distinto, ya se sabe cual es la distinta porque sabemos si pesa mas o menos.


Espero haber acertado  :117: , y a ver si os enterais de lo que he puesto porque veis que me explico muy bien :P (Es ironia...)

----------


## Potamito

Ooohh!! muy buen hilo este...

A ver a ver!! para los más matemáticos...

Cuál es el producto de la serie: (x-a)(x-b)(x-c).......(x-z) 

 :twisted:

----------


## letang

"0"
Porque llegado al punto (x-x)=0, al uno de los factores ser 0, el resto del producto será 0.

(Esto lo aprendí en la cena con Lennart Green después de su conferencia! jejeje)

----------


## Potamito

Siii!!! 
Otro Otro...

Una persona va a una taberna y pide 4 litros de vino, el tabernero le pregunta si no pueden ser 3 o 5, ya que solo tiene dos cazos con esa medida, el señor le repite que quiere 4 litros, ni más ni menos...

¿cómo lo consigue el tabernero?

Otro más:

Un cazador camina 3 kilómetros hacia el sur, después 1 kilómetro hacia el este y ve un oso, al verlo, corre 3 kilómetros hacia el norte *volviendo al punto de partida*
¿De qué color es el oso?

----------


## Rafa505

A ver si puedo contestar al primero, el camarero llena el de 3 a la mitad y el de 5 a la mitad también y luego mete el de 3 dentro del de 5. Por lo que 3/2=1.5 y 5/2=2.5, 1.5 + 2.5 = 4.

El color del oso es blanco.

----------


## Ayy

el primero, llena el de 3, y lo echa todo en el de 5, vuelve a llenar el de tres, y lo echa en el de 5 de nuevo, quedandole uno en la de 3.
el de 5 lo vacia, y echa el litro que queda en la de tres. vuelve a llenar la de 3, lo vierte en el de 5.... y tachaaaan 4 litros

ese mismo se lo ponen a bruce willys en jungla de cristal jeje

----------


## eidanyoson

El oso es blanco. Eso es del Polo Norte o un sitio de esos con iglú  :D 


 El tabernero coje la jarra de 5 litros, la llena y la vací ane una de 3. Le quedan 2 litros en la jarra de 5.

 Pone esos dos litros en otra jarra de 3.

 Vuelve a hacer lo mismo y entonces tiene dos jarras de 3 litros con 2 litros cada una. La vierte en otra de 5 litros y tenemos una jarra de 5 litros con 4 litros en su interior. ¿Vale así?

----------


## eidanyoson

Vaya os habéis colado mientras escribía, pero el oso es mío...

----------


## Ayy

el oso todo tuyo don eidanyoson, te lo adjudicamos jeje

----------


## Potamito

Siiii el oso es blanco!!

Rafa505 que manera de complicarte la vida con las jarras!!  :Lol:  
En fin hay muchismas soluciones, pero las que yo conocía era las de Ayy y la de eidanyoson..

saludos

----------


## eidanyoson

Vale, pues a ver quien completa esta serie (si la conocéis no la pongáis, que sé que es muy bonita la solución...)


                                                   1
                                                  11
                                                  21 
                                                1211
                                              111221
                                              312211
                                            13112221
                                          1113213211

 A ver si lo sacáis, puedo daros alguna linea más si la necesitáis...

----------


## Ayy

si es tan bonito como dices------    * 69??
     *

----------


## Rafa505

Yo pongo otro. 
Tres amigos van a un restaurante y piden una chuleta cada uno. 
Si una chuleta tarda en hacerse por los dos lados 20 min., el cocinero tardará 20 min. en hacer dos chuletas y otros 20 min. en hacer la otra, por lo que tendrán la comida en 40 min. Cuando se va a poner a cocinar, un camarero le dice que podría tardar menos. ¿Cuál era la idea del camarero?

----------


## Ayy

cocinar las chuletas cortadas por la mitad?? asi comen la mitad cada uno... mientras la otra mitad se hace...  no.. porque seguiria siendo 40 min.... no he dicho nada...


 se piden una ensalada!!!

----------


## zarkov

> Vale, pues a ver quien completa esta serie (si la conocéis no la pongáis, que sé que es muy bonita la solución...)
> 
> 
>                                                    1
>                                                   11
>                                                   21 
>                                                 1211
>                                               111221
>                                               312211
> ...


Me lo explique señor Eidan: si lo sé, lo pongo o no lo pongo.

P.D. Me lo sé pero no digo nada   :Wink:

----------


## Rafa505

AÑADO: En la plancha solo caben dos chuletas.

No vale tu respuesta Ayy

----------


## letang

Hay 3 chuletas, al 1 la 2 y la 3

Empieza cocinando la 1 y la 2 por un lado (10 minutos)
Después quita pro ejemplo la uno, y cocina la 2 por el otro lado, y la 3 por un lado (otros 10 minutos)
Pasados los 10 minutos, saca la 2, que estará hecha, y pone la uo y la 3 por la cara que falta (otros 10 minutos).

Total, 30 minutos.
Es bastante fácil, y no me lo sabía  :Wink1: 

Aún pensando en als bolas...

Tengo una aproximación para saber cuál pesa diferente, pero sólo sabiendo si pesa más o menos.
Pongamos que pesa más.

Se hacen 3 grupos de 4 bolas.
Se pesan dos de los grupos. (1ª pesada)
Si la balanza queda equilibrada, la bola diferente está entre las otras cuatro.
Se cogen esas otras cuatro bolas y se pesan dos a un lado y dos a otros (2ª pesada).
El palto que pese más tendrá la bola diferente.
Se pesan las dos bolas de ese plato (3ª pesada) y se descubre cuál es.

En caso de que en la priemra pesada un plato pesara más, entre esas cuatro estaría la pesada y se seguiría el procedimiento igual.

Me suena que la solcuión de este tiene algo que ver con un rotulador y unos números, pero le doy vueltas y no lo saco.

----------


## Potamito

> Vale, pues a ver quien completa esta serie (si la conocéis no la pongáis, que sé que es muy bonita la solución...)
> 
> 
>                                                    1
>                                                   11
>                                                   21 
>                                                 1211
>                                               111221
>                                               312211
> ...


La verdad no lo conocía, pero es muy ingenioso!!

pondré un par de lineas más siguiendo desde donde tu lo dejaste...
...
1113213211 (hasta aquí lo dejaste)
31131211131221
13211311123113112211
11131221133112132113212221
3113112221232112111312211312113211
uuff.. que podría estar para siempre haciendo esto (entretiene  :Lol:  ), a propósito... ¿Qué solución esperas eidanyoson? :?

----------


## popt

> Me suena que la solcuión de este tiene algo que ver con un rotulador y unos números, pero le doy vueltas y no lo saco.


Mmmm, nop, no hay rotulador ni números  :Smile1:  solo balanza y pesadas.  De verdad que al final sale.

----------


## Rafa505

Otro más.
Una farmacia recibió una partida de diez frascos de cierta medicina. Cada uno contenía un millar de píldoras. El farmaceutico iba a colocar los frascos en una estantería cuando le llegó una llamada informándole de que las pastillas de un frasco estaban sobredosificadas en 10 miligramos y que devolviese el frasco defectuoso.
El farmaceutico pensó que tendría que abrir todos los frascos, coger una pastilla y pesarla. Cuando se disponía a hacerlo llegó su ayudante y le dijo que no hacía falta hacer 10 pesadas, con solo una bastaba.
¿Cómo puede ser?

Vale, me he dado cuenta que es el mismo principio que el de Popt. Yo lo se, yo lo se¡¡¡¡¡.

----------


## eidanyoson

Bien por potamito.  :D 

 La idea es que NO es una serie numérica así que lo escribimos tal y como suena tres unos, un tres....etc etc.

 Para ti el siguiente.

----------


## popt

> Otro más.
> Una farmacia recibió una partida de diez frascos de cierta medicina. Cada uno contenía un millar de píldoras. El farmaceutico iba a colocar los frascos en una estantería cuando le llegó una llamada informándole de que las pastillas de un frasco estaban sobredosificadas en 10 miligramos y que devolviese el frasco defectuoso.
> El farmaceutico pensó que tendría que abrir todos los frascos, coger una pastilla y pesarla. Cuando se disponía a hacerlo llegó su ayudante y le dijo que no hacía falta hacer 10 pesadas, con solo una bastaba.
> ¿Cómo puede ser?
> 
> Vale, me he dado cuenta que es el mismo principio que el de Popt. Yo lo se, yo lo se¡¡¡¡¡.


En realidad no es el mismo principio, de verdad  :Smile1:   el que planteo no tiene "truco", es cuestión de estudiar las posibilidades.

----------


## Rafa505

Vale, pues si resolvéis el mío el de Popt os perecerá fácil. Por lo menos a mí, sabiendo la solución del mío, me ha parecido similar.

----------


## letang

El de rafa es el del rotulador!! ese sí que es, ese sí.
Jejejeje.

El de popt, he pensado haciendo dos montones de 5 y dejar dos fuera.
En caso de que estén equilibradas se podría terminar.
Se sabe que la diferente está en las otras dos.
Se haría otra pesada comparando esas dos con dos de las que s saben normales, y se vería si la distinta pesa más o menos.
Después se comparan las dos entre ellas y se ve cuál es la diferente.

En caso de que uno de los platos de 5 pese más... la hemos cagao xD
Porque no sabemos en cuál de los dos está la intrusa.

----------


## popt

Uhhh, igual me estoy liando....

¿En el tuyo se puede hacer una pesada, quitar cosas de la balanza y que se siga considerando la misma pesada?

----------


## Rafa505

No, una pesada y sin rotuladores por medio, no vale quitar ni poner despues de la pesada.
Vamos, no entiendo la función del rotulador, a lo mejor se puede pero no es necesario.

----------


## jorg3

Yo el de Rafa si que le sabia  :Smile1: , por cierto mi solucion al de las bolas no vale? :-(

----------


## letang

Mmmmmmmm esa trampilla no la había considerado...
A partir de ahora la tendré en cuenta y sigo pensando.

Eso me recuerda a esas basculas que hay por la calle. Metes una moneda, te subes y te pesa, cuando te bajas, se bloquea de nuevo.

Iba a comentar cómo hacer para pesarse más de uno con una sola moneda, pero ya lo dejo como problema a resolver (aunque Popt ha dado la solución).

----------


## jorg3

Para el problema de Rafa yo me lo sabia sin hacer esa trampa... :roll: 

He encontrado un acertijo que me ha gustado bastante  :Smile1: , lo pongo aqui a ver que tal:

"Al morir el jeque, ordenó que se distribuyeran sus camellos entre sus tres hijos de la siguiente forma: la mitad para el primogénito, una cuarta parte para el segundo y un sexto para el más pequeño. Pero resulta que el jeque sólo tenía once camellos, con lo que el reparto se hizo realmente difícil, pues no era cosa de cortar   ningún animal. Los tres hermanos estaban discutiendo, cuando ven llegar a un viejo beduino, famoso por su sabiduría, montado en su camello. Le pidieron consejo y este dijo:- Si vuestro padre hubiese dejado doce camellos en vez de once no habría problemas. -Cierto, pero sólo tenemos once- respondieron los hermanos, a lo que el beduino contestó: - tomad mi camello, haced el reparto y no os preocupéis que nada perderé yo en la operación."

PD: No vale buscar la solucion por el google

¿En qué se basa el beduino para afirmar tal cosa?

----------


## popt

> Mmmmmmmm esa trampilla no la había considerado...
> A partir de ahora la tendré en cuenta y sigo pensando.
> 
> Eso me recuerda a esas basculas que hay por la calle. Metes una moneda, te subes y te pesa, cuando te bajas, se bloquea de nuevo.
> 
> Iba a comentar cómo hacer para pesarse más de uno con una sola moneda, pero ya lo dejo como problema a resolver (aunque Popt ha dado la solución).


Igual os he liado, en el que planteo no se puede hacer  :P

----------


## Rafa505

El mio tampoco tiene trampas de ese estilo, una pesada pero de verdad, no vale bajar pastillas de la bascula y esas cosas.

----------


## popt

Me estoy volviendo loco con el tuyo... una pregunta ¿no deberías haber dicho el peso de las pastillas normales?...

----------


## popt

Ahhhhh, no!!! ya lo tengo  :Smile1: 

Leche que bueno!

----------


## Rafa505

No, las pastillas malas pesan 10 miligramos más y hasta aqui puedo leer.

----------


## popt

Pero lo tuyo es una báscula, no una balanza, ¿no?

----------


## Rafa505

Sí, báscula.

----------


## Rafa505

Otro.
Esta mañana se me cayó una moneda en el café. Y, aunque la taza estaba llena, la moneda no se mojó. ¿Y eso?

----------


## popt

¿Era café el polvo o en grano?

----------


## Rafa505

Ya lo has resuelto.   :Wink:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Sí, báscula.


¿Digo la solución? :P

----------


## Rafa505

Hay gente que me la ha dicho por mp, como quieras.

----------


## magohamo

Asesinato en el desierto
No hace mucho tiempo, en una casa del desierto del Sahara, apareció muerto el director general de la empresa más prospera de la zona. Dicho hombre estaba ahorcado en medio de la sala más amplia de la casa, pero dicha sala se hallaba totalmente vacía (no había ningún tipo de mueble ni objetos ornamentales), solamente se encontró un charco de agua debajo del cadaver. La policía buscó por toda la sala alguna pista que le ayudara a saber como se había producido la muerte pero no fue capaz de encontrar nada. Durante los dos meses siguientes la policía continuó investigando a todos los familiares y conocidos del director, pero no fue capaz de esclarecer el caso y, por lo tanto, decidió archivarlo indicando como posibles asesinos a su hijo mayor (el cual había heredado la fortuna y la empresa de su padre) y al director una empresa de la competencia, la cual había tenido que cerrar recientemente debido a que su oponente dominaba más del 95% del mercado. Pero justo cuando el jefe de policía de la ciudad se disponía ha archivar el caso apareció en la sala un joven detective y esclamó: "Espere jefe, ya se lo que ocurrió en aquella casa". ¿Que ocurrió en realidad?





solucion

El director general no fue asesinado, sino que se suicidó. Pero, ¿como pudo suicidarse si en la habitación no había ningún objeto en el que pudierá subirse para ahorcarse? Para encontrar la solución simplemente hay que tener en cuenta dos cosas: en el desierto hace mucho calor y el charco de agua que había en el suelo. Sin embargo, ¿cómo pudo subirse en el agua? Efectivamente, en el agua liquida no pudo subirse pero si en el caso de que el agua estuviera congelada. Por lo tanto, lo que sucedió fue que el director se subió en un bloque de hielo y, desde él, preparó la cuerda y saltó. Una vez que estaba muerto el hielo se derritió y, por lo tanto, dejo en el suelo un charco de agua.

----------


## jorg3

Se te adelantaron, magohamo  :Smile1: : http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...r=asc&start=15 
Ya lo planteó nevulo

----------


## magohamo

2.- Una señora ha tenido la rara fortuna de encontrar taxi libre. Pero de camino, la señora resultó tan platicadora, que el taxista casi pierde la paciencia. Taxista: Lo siento mucho señora, pero no oigo nada de lo que me dice. Soy sordo como una tapia y mi audífono se ha estropeado. Al enterarse la pasajera cortó la plática. Mas apenas bajó del taxi se dio cuenta de que el taxista no había dicho la verdad. ¿Cómo pudo darse cuenta?.

----------


## Rafa505

Si el taxista fuera sordo, no habría podido escuchar el destino de la señora, por lo que no la podría llevar a dónde hubiera dicho ella.

----------


## magohamo

Quien lo fabrica no lo quiere, quien lo compra no lo usa y quien lo usa no lo ve ¿qué es?.

----------


## popt

Os dejo el famoso acertijo de Einstein, no diré la solución porque seguro que está en 10000000 sitios en Internet, así que mejor que nadie la ponga  :Smile1:  (si queréis os digo por privado dónde encontrarlo, o si vuestra solución es buena)

Mañana pongo la solución al de las bolas y la balanza.

Saludos!




> Existen 5 casas de diferentes colores. En cada una de las casas vive una persona de diferente nacionalidad.
> 
> Los 5 dueños beben una determinada bebida, fuman una determinada marca de cigarros y tienen una determinada mascota. Ningún dueño tiene la misma mascota, fuma la misma marca de cigarros o bebe la misma bebida que cualquiera de sus vecinos.
> 
> La pregunta es: ¿quién tiene el pez por mascota?
> 
> Claves:
> 
> - El británico vive en la casa roja.
> ...

----------


## magohamo

contesto por mp

----------


## magohamo

¿Cómo construyes una casa que sus cuatro paredes miren al sur?.

----------


## Rafa505

Lo suyo sería mandar la solucion por mp, contesté al tuyo porque era simple, pero este se puede pensar.

----------


## gomobel

Bueno a mí el de rafa me tiene mosca (no estoy pa pensar :D) ya lo diréis :D

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> ¿Cómo construyes una casa que sus cuatro paredes miren al sur?.


Con cuidado, y siguiendo las normas del fabricante ...

El problema es que la casa solo tendria una pared.

(Seria más dificil preguntar dónde construir la casa ....).

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

popt, creo que lo he sacado..  :!:

El O'Ma ese .. el del 142 ... a ver si lo saca también.

----------


## letang

ATENCIÓN, EN EL SIGUIENTE POST SE RESUELVEN 4 PROBLEMAS, SI NO QUIERES LEERLOS, SIGUE DE LARGO.









A ver, que hay muchos pendientes.

El de Rafa505 creo que es cogiendo los 10 botes y numerándolos del 1 al 10.
Vale, no es necesario numerarlos con el rotulador, pero así queda más claro (es más, creo que hay gente que al plantear el problema, te dice "hay 10 botes y un rotulador" medio para engañar, medio apra orientarte.

Se pone una pastilla del primer bote, dos del segundo, tres del tercero...
Y así sucesivamente.

Con el resultado se averigua de qué bote provienen las malas.

------

El camellero...
vaya, pusiste la solución en medio de la pregunta...
Yo lo iba a buscar para ponerlo, porque lo conocía y me gustaba, pero creo que lo has resuelto tú ya.
Sólo habría que decir que había un camellero y apañárselas, creo... porque si le dices ya que el camellero les dio su camello, pues se acabó el problema, sale solo.

--------

La casa habría que construirla justo en el centro del Polo norte, así todas mirarían hacia el Sur.

---------

Quien lo fabrica no lo quiere, quien lo compra no lo usa y quien lo usa no lo ve ¿qué es?.

¡Un ataúd!

Este me lo contaron un día y estuve todo el día pensando, hasta que de madrugada me vino la solución y se la tuvee que decir a la que me lo planteó (que tampoco conocía la solución, estábamos los dos buscándola, jejeje)

----------


## popt

> ENIGMA 2
> 
> Parece fácil, pero no lo es.
> 
> Tenemos 12 bolas y una balanza (típico problema, ¿no?)
> 
> Hay una bola que pesa distinto, no sabemos si pesa más que las otras o menos que las otras.
> 
> Solo podemos pesar 3 veces.
> ...


Solución (no sigas leyendo si no quieres saberlo  :Smile1:  )



















Solución:

Pesamos 4 y 4, hay dos opciones:

Si la balanza está equilibrada vamos a "A)" y si no lo está vamos a "B)"


*A)*
Sabemos que en las restantes está la "distinta"

Pesamos 3 bolas de las que teníamos originalmente apartadas con 3 bolas que conocemos son normales (las que ya hemos pesado).

Si está equilibrado vamos a "AA)" y si no lo está vamos a "AB)"


*B)*
Sabemos que la "distinta" está a algún lado de la balanza (no sabemos cual).

Quitamos tres bolas de uno de los lados, vamos a suponer que es el más pesado (se podría hacer de forma inversa, al final se llega igualmente al resultado). En ese lado (el que era más pesado) ponemos dos bolas del lado ligero. En el lado que era ligero dejamos las 2 bolas que quedan y ponemos una de las que sabemos normales. Quedan 3 y 3.

Si la balanza ahora se queda equilibrada vamos a "BA)" si se sigue inclinando hacia el mismo lado vamos a "BB)" y si ha cambiado la inclinación vamos a "BC)"


*AA)*
Sabemos que la bola "diferente" es la que no hemos pesado, la pesamos comparando con una cualquiera y ya sabremos si pesa más o menos.   :Smile1: 


*AB)*
Ya sabemos si la bola "diferente" es más pesada o menos pesada, ya que lo hemos comparado con normales, aunque no sabemos cual es.

Ahora pesamos 2 bolas de las 3 que pueden ser "diferentes".

Si la balanza no se inclina es la que tenemos apartada (ya sabíamos si pesa más o menos).  :Smile1: 

Si se inclina sabemos cual es (ya sabíamos si era más pesada o más ligera que la otra).  :Smile1: 


*BA)*
Sabemos que la "distinta" es más pesada que las demás, y sabemos que es una de las tres apartadas.

Pesamos 2 de las 3 apartadas.  Si se mueve la balanza es la que más pesa de las dos, si no se mueve es la que no hemos pesado.   :Smile1: 


*BB)*
Ahora mismo pueden pasar varias cosas: que la bola que estába desde el principio en el lado pesado sea más pesada que el resto o que una de las 2 bolas que estaba al principio en el lado ligero sea más ligeras que el resto.

Pesamos las 2 bolas ligeras.

Si la balanza se mueve, la distinta es más ligera que las demás y es la del lado ligero  :Smile1: 

Si no se mueve es la que hemos dejado apartada y es más pesada que el resto  :Smile1: 


*BC)*
Si cambia la inclinación es que la bola diferente es una de las que hemos cambiado de sitio y es más ligera que las demás.

Pesamos esas dos bolas y la ligera es la "diferente".   :Smile1:

----------


## jorg3

> El camellero...
> vaya, pusiste la solución en medio de la pregunta...
> Yo lo iba a buscar para ponerlo, porque lo conocía y me gustaba, pero creo que lo has resuelto tú ya.
> Sólo habría que decir que había un camellero y apañárselas, creo... porque si le dices ya que el camellero les dio su camello, pues se acabó el problema, sale solo.


No entiendo muy bien lo que quisiste decir con eso... :roll: 
Os doy la solucion mas abajo




















El beduino cede su camello, con lo que habrá doce;   el primogénito recibe la mitad (6), el segundo una cuarta parte    (3) y el tercero la sexta parte (2). Cómo 6 3 y 2 hecen 11, el   beduino recuperará su camello y todos contentos. ---------> Solucion calcada de la pagina

PD: Vaya, que cerca me quede del 2º de Popt..  :( 

Salu22

----------


## zarkov

Por cambiar un poco la tendencia:

Gordo lo tengo,
mas lo quisiera
que entre las piernas
no me cupiera.

PD: No hace falta balanza.

----------


## letang

jorg3, digo que diste la solución proque decías que había once camellos, el camellero les prestaba el suyo, y después del reparto, todo quedaba bien.
Pues claro, haces los cálculos con 12 y ves que salen las cuentas y sobra uno, que se le devuelve. Por tanto no hay que descubrir nada, el problema te da todos los datos.

Si no pusieras que el camellero ofrece su camello tendrías que deducirlo tú, que creo que ahí está la grcia (este lo tenía yo en el Mindtrap).

----------


## Yonpiter

> Gordo lo tengo,
> mas lo quisiera
> que entre las piernas
> no me cupiera.
> 
> PD: No hace falta balanza.


Una Moto  :shock:

----------


## eidanyoson

Yopinter si te fijas Zarkov ha dicho que no hace falta balanza, por tanto es algo que no pesa porque ha de ser minúsculo  8-)

----------


## jorg3

> jorg3, digo que diste la solución proque decías que había once camellos, el camellero les prestaba el suyo, y después del reparto, todo quedaba bien.
> Pues claro, haces los cálculos con 12 y ves que salen las cuentas y sobra uno, que se le devuelve. Por tanto no hay que descubrir nada, el problema te da todos los datos.
> 
> Si no pusieras que el camellero ofrece su camello tendrías que deducirlo tú, que creo que ahí está la grcia (este lo tenía yo en el Mindtrap).


Oups!, pues tambien es verdad :P, esque no entendi bien lo que dijiste antes

----------


## shark

voy a poner orden aqui!!!!

a ver los que tenga edad de estudiar a estudiar , coñe!

los que no a trabajar, vagos más que vagos!!

Todos los demas que no estudian ni trabajan, a hacer faros perfectas con una sola mano hasta que os salgan 10 seguidas.  Ar!!! :twisted:

----------


## Mistico

Que maldad Shark... aunque debería hacerte caso, por lo menos yo, que se acercan los examenes y.... estudio con los apuntes en la mesa y la baraja en las manos... y eso,claro, cuando no estoy con mi ración diaria de foro...

----------


## Azran

Juego de palillos, con 6 palillos formar 4 triangulos.

----------


## Ella

con 4 palillos haces un cuadrdo y luego metes dos en curz dentro? es que es complicado, porqu esi es hace como yo digo tmabien se puede decir que hay 8 triangulos...como quieres los triangulos?

----------


## jorg3

puede ser algo tal que asin?

EDITO: Vaya, te me adelantaste mientras le daba al paint :P

----------


## Azran

> puede ser algo tal que asin?
> 
> EDITO: Vaya, te me adelantaste mientras le daba al paint :P


Tienen que ser palillos iguales  :D

----------


## Azran

> con 4 palillos haces un cuadrdo y luego metes dos en curz dentro? es que es complicado, porqu esi es hace como yo digo tmabien se puede decir que hay 8 triangulos...como quieres los triangulos?


No es tan rebuscado, aunque tu respuesta me ha recordado a otro juego de palillos. :D

Para el primero, es una vaca, y moviendo dos palillos tienes que hacer que mire para el otro lado.

Para el segundo, moviendo un palillo formar un cuadrado.

----------


## gomobel

El de la vaca me lo sé!!!! :D ¿Lo digo? :D

----------


## Yonpiter

Pati paisano...

----------


## Yonpiter

> - El británico vive en la casa roja.
> - El sueco tiene como mascota un perro.
> - El danés toma té.
> - La casa verde esta a la izquierda de la casa blanca....


[/quote]

EL que bebe café y tiene la casa verde..... ¿Quien será?... venga hacedlo que no es muy dificil y bastante entretenido...

----------


## Yonpiter

Este problemilla es complejo, hay que tener unos conocimientos de todo un poco, a ver si sabeis hacerlo (espero que no me falles, faliny)....

Jesucristo era un hombre fornido con una capacidad pulmonar de 4litros.
El diametro de la Tierra es de 12700 Km y el grosor de la atmósfera es de 2000Km.
¿Cuantos atomos de la última expiración de Jesucristo entran en nuestros pulmones cada vez que respiramos?

PD: Se presupone que el aire de la expiración de Jesucristo está dispuesto de forma homogenea por todo el planeta

Ahora viene vuestro turno... vamos a ver esas mentes inquietas...
Si quereis pistas pedidmelas por MP

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Sean P, B y D diferentes entre ellos.
Y sea:

P - B = D

Se multiplica por (P - B) a ambos lados.

(P-B)·(P-B)=D(P-B)

Desarollando el parentesis:

PP - 2PB + BB = DP - DB.

Si reorganizamos los terminos:

PP - PB - PD = PB - BB - DB

Ahora se saca factor común P a la izquierda de la igualdad, y factor común B, a la derecha.

P (P-B-D) = B (P-B-D)

Finalmente se simplifica el factor (P-B-D), y se obtiene:

P=B, cuando por condiciones iniciales, P es diferente de B.

¿Dónde está el error?

----------


## Potamito

Yo se yo se!! pero por que lo conocía... jejej, no lo diré...

Aquí va otro:

*Cambiar cada letra por un digito distinto, tal que se cumpla la igualdad 
SEND+MORE=MONEY*

Usar cada palabra com un número, es decir SEND sería en miles, MORE también y MONEY en 10 Miles, (Se entiende??)

 8-) 

Saludos

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Yonpinter ...

A mi me hicieron calcular la probabilidad de respirar un átomo de Argón del último suspiro de Cayo Julio (Julio Cesar).

Piensa que el N2, el CO2 y el O2 sufren ciclos demasiados complicados para su estudio y distribución. El Argón permanece inalterable.

Por otro lado, el 97% de la masa de la atmósfera se encuentra solo entre los primeros 29 Km de altura.

Más: A pesar de que la capacidad de los pulmones es de 5 a 6 litros, solo se respira medio litro cada vez.

Teniendo en cuenta todo esto, yo calculé que más o menos cada 30 minutos se respira un átomo del último suspiro de Julio Cesar.

PD: Saqué un 10, modéstia a parte.

----------


## letang

En este punto
PP - PB - PD = PB - BB - DB
la igualdad es 0 = 0 por lo que creo que no se podría seguir descomponiendo la ecuación.

Bueno, eso es lo que me ha salido probando con números reales xD, no sé realmetne si es así.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Te has acercado, pero no es esa la razón ...

0 = 0, ¿Dónde está el fallo?

Pero si, estás muy, muy, muy cerca. (Da dos pasos más, y verás cuando se deja de cumplir la igualdad.

----------


## Yonpiter

3D, este ejercicio me lo pusieron en 3º de Bachiller y hace ya unos cuantos años, jejeje... lo recuerdo por lo curioso del tema y lo he mantenido inalterable, pero aún así, el problema sigue siendo el mismo




> PD: Saqué un 10, modéstia a parte.


PD: Yo tambien jejeje (y sin modestia)

Y envio otro a ver que tal.... se supone que es un pentagono perfecto y no esa birria que me ha salido en el Paint, pero bueno....

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

5/sen(72)

A ver si dejamos de poner los problemas de la ESO ...

Es más grande que Dios.
Los pobres lo tienen.
A los ricos no les falta.
y si lo comes te mueres.

----------


## nanocampos

3D, no se puede simplificar (P-B-D) porqu es igual a 0...

Si P-B=D significa que P-B-D=0

Por lo tanto P<>B

(Soy un crack en mates...)

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¡¡Han cantado Bingo!!

PD: Eso porqué naciste un 8 de noviembre, y estás dotado con una inteligencia fuera de serie.

----------


## Yonpiter

> 5/sen(72)
> 
> A ver si dejamos de poner los problemas de la ESO ...
> 
> Es más grande que Dios.
> Los pobres lo tienen.
> A los ricos no les falta.
> y si lo comes te mueres.


Nada....

Esos acertijos son tambien de la ESO....  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Potamito

Y nadie se anima con el mío?? :(  :( 

Lo pongo denuevo...  :Lol:   :Lol:  

*Cambiar cada letra por un digito distinto, tal que se cumpla la igualdad 
SEND+MORE=MONEY* 

Usar cada palabra com un número, es decir SEND sería en miles, MORE también y MONEY en 10 Miles, (Se entiende??) 

Saludos

----------


## Yonpiter

> Y nadie se anima con el mío?? :(  :( 
> 
> Lo pongo denuevo...   
> 
> *Cambiar cada letra por un digito distinto, tal que se cumpla la igualdad 
> SEND+MORE=MONEY* 
> 
> Usar cada palabra com un número, es decir SEND sería en miles, MORE también y MONEY en 10 Miles, (Se entiende??) 
> 
> Saludos



Killo, dame un pokillo de tiempo jejejeje 

M=1 
O=0 
N=6
E=5 
Y=2
D=7
R=8 
S=9

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Va, uno muy fácil ...

¿Cúal de las sigüientes afirmaciones son ciertas?

- 10 de estas afirmaciones son falsas.
- 9 de estas afirmaciones son falsas.
- 8 de estas afimaciones son falsas.
- 7 de estas afimaciones son falsas.
- 6 de estas afimaciones son falsas.
- 5 de estas afimaciones son falsas.
- 4 de estas afimaciones son falsas.
- 3 de estas afimaciones son falsas.
- 2 de estas afimaciones son falsas.
- 1 de estas afimaciones es falsa.

----------


## Potamito

Bieeeen Yonpiter!!

Aqui va otro...

*¿¿Por qué no hay mujeres en este hilo??*  :shock:8-) 

Saludos

----------


## letang

3_de_diamantes es falso   :Lol:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Falso.

----------


## Potamito

> ¿Cúal de las sigüientes afirmaciones son ciertas? 
> 
> - 10 de estas afirmaciones son falsas. 
> - 9 de estas afirmaciones son falsas. 
> - 8 de estas afimaciones son falsas. 
> - 7 de estas afimaciones son falsas. 
> - 6 de estas afimaciones son falsas. 
> - 5 de estas afimaciones son falsas. 
> - 4 de estas afimaciones son falsas. 
> ...


Son verdaderas la que tiene números Impares...  8-) 
¿O no? :? 

Saludos

----------


## Yonpiter

> Va, uno muy fácil ...
> 
> ¿Cúal de las sigüientes afirmaciones son ciertas?
> 
> - 10 de estas afirmaciones son falsas.
> - 9 de estas afirmaciones son falsas.
> - 8 de estas afimaciones son falsas.
> - 7 de estas afimaciones son falsas.
> - 6 de estas afimaciones son falsas.
> ...


La ultima es cierta... ella misma (creo)

----------


## angelydemonio

"Enigma de la Prisión 1"

Vamos a ver si alguien puede resolver este:

Un preso es condenado a muerte. El director de la prisión le da una posibilidad de salvarse...

Encierra al preso en una habitación con 2 puertas. El preso debía optar por una. Una puerta lo dejaría en libertad, y la otra lo conduciría al lugar de la prisión dónde lo estaban esperando para ejecutarlo. Las dos puertas eran iguales a la vista, no había nada con que diferenciarlas. Una vez tomada la decisión no se podía volver atrás.

En la misma habitación hay dos guardas que conocen el camino de las puertas. Uno de ellos siempre dice la verdad, y el otro siempre miente. El condenado conoce este dato pero no sabe cual de los guardas es el que miente y el que no, y solo puede hacerle una pregunta a uno solo de los guardas e inmediatamente tomar la decisión...

¿Qué pregunta le hace? ¿Cómo logra resolverlo?






Saludos!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> La ultima es cierta... ella misma (creo)


¿Por qué?

Debo confesar que nunca he sabido a ciencia cierta la respuesta correcta, pero diria que por deducción la sé, y diria que no es la última.

Angelydemonio: ¡¡Vaya clásico!! Jejeje. (lo que hay algo realmente estúpido, jeje, ¿Por qué demonios solo puede hacer una pregunta?)

----------


## Potamito

y que y de mi respuesta 3D?? :(

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Perdón, no la habia visto.

No, creo que no es una respuesta correcta.

----------


## Potamito

:(

habrá que buscar otra forma entonces...

----------


## Yonpiter

> Iniciado por Yonpiter
> 
> 
> La ultima es cierta... ella misma (creo)
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué?
> 
> Debo confesar que nunca he sabido a ciencia cierta la respuesta correcta, pero diria que por deducción la sé, y diria que no es la última.


Partamos de la premisa de que todas son falsas menos la ultima.... ok?
si lees la primera sería incorrecta, ya que la ultima es verdadera.. y asi llegas a la ultima....
Ahora llega la ultima que es verdadera y te dice que solo hay una falsa que es ella misma.... Te está diciendo la verdad y es que está mintiendo... no se si me explico.. es complicado.

Puede ser que esté equivocado pero tal y como yo lo veo me encaja...


EDITO: Acabo de darme cuenta que la de 9 son falsas podría serlo tb... sigo estudiando el problemilla... tiene su guasa...

PD: Recuerdo que hace tiempo me contaron uno parecido pero la solución era que lo unico verdadero era el enunciado... la pena es que no lo recuerdo.... sorry

----------


## Ayy

> "Enigma de la Prisión 1"
> 
> Vamos a ver si alguien puede resolver este:
> 
> Un preso es condenado a muerte. El director de la prisión le da una posibilidad de salvarse...
> 
> Encierra al preso en una habitación con 2 puertas. El preso debía optar por una. Una puerta lo dejaría en libertad, y la otra lo conduciría al lugar de la prisión dónde lo estaban esperando para ejecutarlo. Las dos puertas eran iguales a la vista, no había nada con que diferenciarlas. Una vez tomada la decisión no se podía volver atrás.
> 
> En la misma habitación hay dos guardas que conocen el camino de las puertas. Uno de ellos siempre dice la verdad, y el otro siempre miente. El condenado conoce este dato pero no sabe cual de los guardas es el que miente y el que no, y solo puede hacerle una pregunta a uno solo de los guardas e inmediatamente tomar la decisión...
> ...


le dice, que me reponderia tu compañero?? era algo de eso no?

----------


## angelydemonio

> Angelydemonio: ¡¡Vaya clásico!! Jejeje. (lo que hay algo realmente estúpido, jeje, ¿Por qué demonios solo puede hacer una pregunta?)


Porque sino el director de la prisión lo dejaba libre directamente sin acertijo de por medio... Supongo yo... Sería demasiado fácil...

EDITO:

Ayy, no estás muy lejos..


En el de las afirmaciones, se puede llegar a producir una paradoja...
La respuesta original es "9 de estas afirmaciones son falsas", esa es la verdadera, y la demás son las falsas. Podría ser también "2 de estás afirmaciones son falsas, ya que hay dos afirmaciones falsas (si hay 9, por consecuencia va a haber 2 también). En caso de que "2 de estas afirmaciones son falsas" sea verdadero, ya deja de serlo "9 de estas afirmaciones son falsas", puesto que quedarían 8 falsas y 2 verdaderas, me explico?




Saludos!

----------


## angelydemonio

El juego de las afirmaciones no tiene solución, puesto que se produce una paradoja.

Para que no se produzca, hay que cambiar el enunciado por este:

Solo una de las siguientes afirmaciones es cierta, ¿cuál?

"Todas las afirmaciones son falsas"
"Solo 9 de estas afirmaciones son falsas"
"Solo 8 de estas afirmaciones son falsas"
"Solo 7 de estas afirmaciones son falsas"
"Solo 6 de estas afirmaciones son falsas"
"Solo 5 de estas afirmaciones son falsas"
"Solo 4 de estas afirmaciones son falsas"
"Solo 3 de estas afirmaciones son falsas"
"Solo 2 de estas afirmaciones son falsas"
"Solo una de estas afirmaciones es falsa"


En este caso, sería la respuesta "Solo 9 de estas afirmaciones son falsas"




Saludos!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> La respuesta original es "9 de estas afirmaciones son falsas", esa es la verdadera, y la demás son las falsas. 
> 
> Podría ser también "2 de estás afirmaciones son falsas, ya que hay dos afirmaciones falsas (si hay 9, por consecuencia va a haber 2 también). 
> 
> En caso de que "2 de estas afirmaciones son falsas" sea verdadero, ya deja de serlo "9 de estas afirmaciones son falsas", puesto que quedarían 8 falsas y 2 verdaderas, me explico?
> 
> 
> Saludos!


Estoy de acuerdo en que la respuesta es la 9.

En el segundo enunciado que das, imploras a la vez que 9 es igual a 2 y que 9 es mayor que dos. Eso es una incongruencia. No puede darse el caso.

Además, ¿Con que premisa supones cierta que "2 de estas afirmaciones son falsas"? Eso es un sofisma. Tomar por verdadero algo que es falso, y pretender demostrarlo.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Yo lo veo así.

Tenemos 10 enunciados que sentencias 10 cosas distintas. Por lo tanto, todos se contradicen entre si, pues solo puede haber uno cierto.

Así pues, al haber 10 frases, y solo una cierta: aquella que afirme que 9 son falsas será la correcta.

Si como dices tu: "si hay 9 falsas, también hay 8 falsas, y 7, y 6 ... " y todo el razonamiento que das detrás de que es una paradoja ... Con todo tu razonamiento estamos perdiendo propiedades inyectivas, y sobreyectivas (biyectivas), y seria entrar demasiado profundo para explicarlo. (Pero no se produce paradoja para el caso de 9 falsas).

Esto me recuerda al problema ese del programa de radio ...

El jefe le dice al empleado ... "Si hoy dices la verdad, te despido al acabar el programa, si dices una mentira, te despido ahora mismo".

¿Qué debe decir para salvar el curro? ...

Bien, si dice .. "Me despediras ahora mismo".
Supongamos que es verdad ... Será despedido al final del programa, por lo tanto, pasa a ser mentira. (Salva el curro).
Supongamos que es mentira, por lo tanto deberia ser despedido de inmediato. Por lo tanto pasaria a ser verdad, y tampoco seria despedido.

La respuesta da pie a la ambigüedad, tanto si es mentira como si es verdad, ¡salva el curro! pues, no se pueden cumplir las condiciones del jefe.

Ahora bien, tu argumento es: Diga lo que diga (mentira o verdad), será despedido (antes o después). Pues el jefe no deja escapatoria.

----------


## Potamito

Aaahh!! Ahora entiendo el razonamiento...  :Wink:   pensé que era ditinto y por eso di esa repuesta... :roll:  :roll:   :Lol:  

sludos

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Este es uno de mis favotiros ...



Me costó muchisimo "sacarlo", pero lo saque ...

PD: Es un reto personal a Elvis!!!

----------


## letang

No sé explciarlo de ninguna forma matemática, pero la cuesitón es que la hipotenusa del triángulo no es real, sino que está formada por dos hipotenusas diferentes de sendos triángulos.

En el priemr caso, la "hipotenusa grande" que se forma es cóncava, el punto de inflexión queda hacia dentro del triángulo, teniendo un área menor.

En el segundo caso, después de la recolocación, la "hipotenusa grande" qeuda convexa.

Es una ilusión ópitca, en ninguo de los dos casos la hipotenusa es real, en uno por exceso y en otro por defecto, y justo esa superficie que falta es la que ocupa el cuadrado nuevo añadido.

----------


## gomobel

Sí es algo así letang, si quieres te lo explico ahora por msn.

Ahora uno fácil.

Dos amigos, Pepe y Juan van a una tienda que anuncia las ofertas de Enero. 10% de descuento. Juan dice que no hay descuento, porque la semana de reyes subieron todo un 10%. Pero Pepe defiende que sí se ahorran dinero si compran algo.

¿Quién lleva razón? (una cuentita simple y lo sacáis)

Fernando

----------


## letang

Antes de reyes el precio era menor, por tanto, su 10% era menor.
El 10% del nuevo precio, que es más caro, será por tanto mayor.

O sea, si "x+10%x=y"
x
y 10%x<10%y.
Por tanto:
(x+10%x)-[10%(x+10%x)]
que teniendo en cuenta la primera igualdad "x+10%x=y" sería
(x+10%x)-10%y

Buah! me he liado lo máximo y no sé ni lo qeue stoy escribiendo, pero creo que es correcto.

----------


## Ella

hombre, es relativo
ahorra dinero porque antes de reyes era 10% mas, se ahorra ese 10%, pero si lo hubiera comprado antes de reyes habria pagado igual, el preico actual es mas caro que en reyes.
si comparas con el preico actual, si ahorra ,si comparas con el precio de principios de enero (antes de reyes),no, pagaria igual
por que habria que hacer una cuenta :Confused:   :roll:

----------


## letang

No Ella... la cosa es que si a una camisa que cuesta 10€ le sumas su 10% (lo encareces por Navidad) costará 11€

Si en ofertas rebajas ese precio (11€) un 10%, llegará a ser algo menrro que el precio inicial (10€)

El 10% de 11€ son 1,1€ Por tanto, la prenda rebajada (11-1,1) costará 9,9€, más barata que antes de ser encarecida.

Un saludo!!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Que bueno eres Letang!!

Jeje, ahora tendré que buscar otro más chungo para Elvis ... jejeje. Preparate!

----------


## gomobel

En la página de donde sacaste ese dibujo de los triángulos (jeje que tramposo soy) hay muchos más, alguno habrá jorobadillo :D

----------


## Yonpiter

Acabo de sacar mi chaleco antiproblemascabrones y mi escudo repeletriangulillosproblematicos, asi es que te estoy esperando con impaciencia 3D!!!!  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

Mientras me voy a entretener viendote resolver esto: 

Cerca de la costa Sidonia hay una isla plana y rocosa llamada Perlston, donde sólo creceel liquen y el pasto. La isla ocupa un área de aproximadamente 2 hectáreas.

Imaginate, 3D que te encuentras en esa maravillosa isla, un sitio maravilloso lleno tambien de plantas verdes y floridas. En esa isla hay un faro de unos 75 metros.

Tu, quieres visitar el faro, y caminas en dirección al mismo. Pronto te encuentras con una bifurcación de cuatro vías y no sabes que camino tomar. Pero de pronto te encuentras con cuatro residentes de la isla, cada uno parado en uno de los cuatro caminos. Tu les puedes preguntar como llegar al faro.

Lamentablemente, estas personas no siempre dicen la verdad. Una de ellas siempre dice la verdad. Otra siempre miente.

La tercera siempre responde la verdad a la primera pregunta pero, después, dirá la verdad si la pregunta anterior de cualquiera de los cuatro fue respondida verdaderamente, pero mentirá si la pregunta anterior fue respondida falsamente.

La cuarta persona siempre miente a la primera pregunta pero, como lo hace la tercera persona, responde a las preguntas siguientes con la misma honestidad que la persona que respondió a la pregunta anterior del viajero.

¿Cuál es el número mínimo de preguntas que necesitas hacer para llegar a este faro?

----------


## Yonpiter

Y ya que estamos os dejo esto...
SEUR, agencia de transporte, si quiere enviar un paquete desde Granada hasta Malaga, primero pasa por Madrid y luego va a Malaga ¿Curioso no? En vez de enviarlo directamente desde Granada. Eso pasa con el resto de los paquetes que se envian desde cualquier punto de España, primero van a Madrid para clasificarlos según cada destino y desde allí son distribuidos.
La pregunta es obvia ¿Por que hacen esto?

----------


## letang

Tú mismo lo has dicho_



> primero van a Madrid para clasificarlos según cada destino


Pues ya está: ¿Por qué hacen esto? (¿por qué los envían hacia Madrid?)

Pues como tú dices: "Para casificarlos según destino".

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Ninguna, iré campo a través, la isla es plana.

No se si es la respuesta correcta, pero si la más inteligente.

Por otro lado, si solo crece el liquen .. porque luego crecen verdes y floridas plantas?

----------


## angelydemonio

Les dejo uno muy bueno.. A ver si lo conocen:


*Un hombre va a un programa televisivo de concursos y llega a la final.*

El desafío final es el siguiente:
Hay tres puertas. El participante tiene que elegir por una.
Detrás de una de las puertas hay un auto, detrás de las otras, la foto de un chivo (no pregunten por qué... el programa es así...)

El participante elige una puerta, y el presentador abre una de las otras puertas donde sabe que no está el auto y le da al participante una última oportunidad de cambiar a la otra puerta que permanece cerrada o quedarse en la puerta que eligió previamente.


¿Dónde tiene más posibilidades de ganar el participante? ¿Cambiando de puerta o quedándose en la que eligió al principio?



A ver quien me puede responder....








Saludos!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Angel ...

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?p=88358#88358

 :Smile1:

----------


## jorg3

Me acabo de acordar que me mandaron un powerpoint con unos cuantos acertijos que se resuelven de forma grafica. Voy a intentar subirlos, porque ocupa muy poquito.

PD: He visto que no se pueden subir archivos .pps al foro, si se puede meter a un zip y luego subirlo, edito el mensaje y lo subo sino... pues no se  :Smile1:

----------


## Yonpiter

Respecto al problema de SEUR, no tiene nada que ver que los clasifiquen alli, podian hacerlo en cualquier ciudad.... esa no es la respuesta... de hecho los clasifican alli por la solución al problema que he planteado...


Da igual liquen plantas o lo que sea, era para poner más bonito el problema 

 :Oops:  , mi pregunta es como sabes en que dirección ir?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Bueno ...

Pues esto era Yonpinter que estaba paseando solo por un descampado, acompañado de su albatros ...

El caso es que de repente, vino un OVNI y se lo llevó, al albatros lo dejaron, pues no tenia interes para los habitantes de Raticulín!

Los extraterrestes, unos seres superavanzados tecnologicamente, le dicen a nuestro Elvis ...

"LLevamos mucho tiempo estudiando el organismo de vuestra especie, así que hemos adaptado la temperatura de la nave espacial a tu temperatura corporal".

A lo que Elvis responde:

- 37 grados!! ¿Estais locos? Con la mitad habria suficiente.

A lo que los educados extraterrestres obedecen.

Inmediatamente Elvis muere.

¿Qué ha pasado por aquí?

----------


## angelydemonio

Oh, que bien... Respondiste antes de que hiciera el acertijo podría decir... Veamos con otro enigma de prisión...

*Enigma en la prisión 2*

El director de la prisión reunió a todos los presos y les dijo: "Puse en este saco 9 bolas negras y 1 bola blanca. Todos irán pasando y sin ver sacaran una bola al azar que luego será devuelta al saco. Aquellos que saquen la bola blanca, saldrán en libertad". Pero sin que nadie lo supiera, el director puso 10 bolas negras en el saco. Sin embargo, uno de los presos se las ingenió para poder salir en libertad. ¿Cómo hizo?


NOTA: No, el preso no se fugó mientras todos estaban tratando de sacar las bolas del saco.. tampoco tenía una bola blanca empalmada, ni nada de eso.. No hay golpes bajos en este acertijo...




Saludos!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> , mi pregunta es como sabes en que dirección ir?


La isla es plana, tiene dos hectareas, y el faro mide 75 metros.

Vamos ... que lo veo desde qualquier punto de la isla, no tiene pérdida.

El camino ... Campo a través ...

----------


## Yonpiter

Lo pasaron directamente a la mitad de 37, que es 3 y claro, imaginate el pobre Elvis cantando In the Ghetto con las pelotas congeladas de pronto por el cambio tan brusco.... pfff namás que de pensarlo me duele.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Angel .... ¿lo digo? ¿Lo digo? ¿Lo digo?

----------


## jorg3

> Inmediatamente Elvis muere.
> 
> ¿Qué ha pasado por aquí?


Podria ser que los extraterrestres no midiesen en grados centigrados...

----------


## Yonpiter

> La isla es plana, tiene dos hectareas, y el faro mide 75 metros.
> Vamos ... que lo veo desde qualquier punto de la isla, no tiene pérdida.
> El camino ... Campo a través ...


Ahora si!!! Enhorabuena, killo estais hechos unos cracks de esto jejeje

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> Lo pasaron directamente a la mitad de 37, que es 3 y claro, imaginate el pobre Elvis cantando In the Ghetto con las pelotas congeladas de pronto por el cambio tan brusco.... pfff namás que de pensarlo me duele.


La mitad de 37 no es 3, lo extraterrestres tontos no eran ...

----------


## Yonpiter

bueno, la mitad del numero es 3, la mitad del valor numerico ya es otra cosa jejeje, sigo pensando...

----------


## Potamito

Lo siento 3D...

En preso sacó una bola, la miró sólo él, la guardó y dijo es blanca... le pidieron que la mostrara y el muy astuto dijo, miren en la bolsa... solo habian bolas *negras*

 8-) 
saludos!!

----------


## Yonpiter

3D, este problema no será como el de la isla y el albatros no? que esos son de ir preguntando... PD: Que pasa con el de SEUR? venga  :twisted:

----------


## jorg3

"El joven príncipe Alejandro acudió al reino de Bagdad para pedir la mano de la joven princesa hija del poderoso emir Casimiro III. El emir propone al príncipe un reto para que pueda demostrar que es digno de su hija la princesa. El reto consiste en la resolución del siguiente enigma: - Poseo cinco esclalvas, - dijo el emir - dos de las esclavas tienen los ojos negros y tres esclavas tienen los ojos azules. Las que tienen los ojos negros siempre dicen la verdad y las que tienen los ojos azules siempre mienten. Dentro de unos instantes estas cinco esclavas serán conducidas ante nuestra presencia con los ojos vendados. Sin verles los ojos, tendrás que descubrir, sin error posible, las que tienen los ojos negros y las que tienen los ojos azules y para ello podrás hacer hasta tres preguntas a tres de las esclavas.

¿Con qué tres preguntas pudo el príncipe descubrir el color de los ojos de las esclavas?"

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> Lo siento 3D...
> 
> En preso sacó una bola, la miró sólo él, la guardó y dijo es blanca... le pidieron que la mostrara y el muy astuto dijo, miren en la bolsa... solo habian bolas *negras*
> 
>  8-) 
> saludos!!


No la guardó, tragosela!!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Yonpinter, es más barato pagar a "clasificadores" solo en Madrid, que en todas las capitales de provincia.

----------


## Yonpiter

Señor moderador 3D echele un ojo a esto porfavor mientres sigue con el problema de SEUR, el cual no es correcta la solución que me acaba de dar.... si es usted tan amable, gentil, buena persona..... :shock:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> ¿Con qué tres preguntas pudo el príncipe descubrir el color de los ojos de las esclavas?"


¿Son preguntas que responden todas a la vez? ¿O solo preguntas una a una?

¿Sois virgenes? (Vamos ... esclavas en Bagdad y virgenes, es incompatible). (Perdón, es que es sábado, y ...)

¿Quien de vosotras tiene los ojos verdes? Las que digan que ellas mienten.

y en definitiva, qualquier pregunta con respuesta obvia sabremos sabremos las que mienten, y las que no.

Supongo que el tema seria que solo puede responder una.

----------


## jorg3

Si, exacto, solo puede responder una. De hecho se puede hacer con tan solo una pregunta que responda una

EDITO: Subo el powerpoint con algunos acertijos

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Se coge a la 1 esclava y se le pide ...

Quitate la venda, dime el color de los ojos de todas vosotras, incluida tu.

Si canta 2 N y 3 A habrá dicho la verdad.
Si canta 3 A y 2 N habrá mentido, y será justo al revés.
Caso de que cante otra cosa, y mienta, no podemos aún asignar colores de las otras.

En ese caso se coge una segunda esclava y se le ordena lo mismo.
Si dice la verdad, dirá 2N y 3A, si canta otra cosa, se coge una tercera esclava.

Caso de que la 3º diga la verdad, ya sabemos el color de cada una. Caso de que mienta, ya sabemos las 3 que mienten, y las dos que sobran son las que dicen la verdad.

PD: La condición era que yo no viera sus ojos ... (y en ningún momento los he visto).

----------


## ne0_

*Yonpiter* el de seur, ¿no es por centralizar los envios?... a ver me explico con un ejemplo.
Si desde sevilla entregan 20 paquetes un dia, para distintos destinos de españa, es mas logico mandar todos en un solo camion a madrid donde se agrupan con todos los paquetes que hayan llegado de otras provincias, y se organizan por destinos, enviando un nuevo camion a cada uno, para repartirlos.
Y no, mandar desde todas las provincias (sevilla en el ejemplo) tantos furgones como destinos haya.
A ver que veo que no estoy siendo un libro abierto   :Lol:  . Resumo:
Que es mas logico mandar de cada provincia a madrid, un furgon, organizar los paquetes por destino, y que cada furgon vuelva a su provincia con los paquetes correspondientes, que no mandar desde todas las provincias de españa un furgon a cada provincia. ¿se entiende?
Es algo asi, o ¿tiene truco?
saludos

----------


## Yonpiter

Perfecto Neo, mi más sincera enhorabuena...

De regalo te doy este jamón de pata negra para que vayas a 3D y se lo enseñes y que se chinche un rato jejeje

PD: Malditos extraterrestres!!!

----------


## Mr.Mind

> Oh, que bien... Respondiste antes de que hiciera el acertijo podría decir... Veamos con otro enigma de prisión...
> 
> *Enigma en la prisión 2*
> 
> El director de la prisión reunió a todos los presos y les dijo: "Puse en este saco 9 bolas negras y 1 bola blanca. Todos irán pasando y sin ver sacaran una bola al azar que luego será devuelta al saco. Aquellos que saquen la bola blanca, saldrán en libertad". Pero sin que nadie lo supiera, el director puso 10 bolas negras en el saco. Sin embargo, uno de los presos se las ingenió para poder salir en libertad. ¿Cómo hizo?
> 
> 
> NOTA: No, el preso no se fugó mientras todos estaban tratando de sacar las bolas del saco.. tampoco tenía una bola blanca empalmada, ni nada de eso.. No hay golpes bajos en este acertijo...
> 
> ...


yo quiero saber este, que no tengo ni idea

----------


## Potamito

Mr Mind. Lo respondí yo un poco antes!! y luego 3D me dijo una cosa respecto al juego.. busca en la pagina anterior creo...

saludos

----------


## jorg3

> Se coge a la 1 esclava y se le pide ...
> 
> Quitate la venda, dime el color de los ojos de todas vosotras, incluida tu.
> 
> Si canta 2 N y 3 A habrá dicho la verdad.
> Si canta 3 A y 2 N habrá mentido, y será justo al revés.
> Caso de que cante otra cosa, y mienta, no podemos aún asignar colores de las otras.
> 
> En ese caso se coge una segunda esclava y se le ordena lo mismo.
> ...


Ahi le has dado, solo que si en vez de decir que diga el color de sus ojos, le dices que cual tiene los ojos negros y cual los ojos azules, no te puede decir otro color y te evitas el lio del final

----------


## ne0_

Gracias por el jamon hombre!
El de los extraterrestres tambien me esta matando  :? 
Pondre uno facilillo que creo que no se ha puesto, es que habeis puesto casi todos lo que conozco.

Tenemos nueve bolas aparentemente iguales pero una pesa un poco mas que el resto, tenemos una balanza, ¿como conseguir separar la que pesa mas  empleando la balanza unicamente tres veces?
saludos

----------


## jorg3

Pues salió, pero con 12 bolas. Con 9 supongo que seran 3 grupos de 3 bolas, se pesan el 1º con el 2º: 

Si pesan igual, la distinta esta en el 3º grupo, y se pesan dos de esas

Si pesan distinto, hay que hacer una pesada para saber en que grupo esta. Asi que se pesa el grupo 1 con el 3  :Smile1:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Y por qué?

Porqué es más barato.  :D

----------


## angelydemonio

Bien, resolvieron el 2° de la prisión, pero no el 1°.. *Busquenlo y resuélvanlo...!
*

Este lo leí en una página de problemas de pensamiento lateral, y hasta ahora no he encontrado la solución en ningún lado.. Si alguien la conoce...

"Una mujer escucha una música que le parece conocida. Toma un arma y le dispara a un extraño. *Expliquenlo*"

Y otro al cual le encontré muchas posibles soluciones, pero nunca la original del autor:

"Una niña vive en su casa con sus padres. Estos no la dejaban por ningún motivo ir al sótano, se lo tenían terminántemente prohibido. Un día los padres salieron de la casa y dejaron sola a la niña. La niña bajó al sótano y vio lo que había allí. Cuando los padres llegaron, la policía los puso bajo arresto y llevó a la niña a un lugar seguro. *¿Qué había en el sótano?*"



Espero respuestas, Saludos!

----------


## ne0_

> Pues salió, pero con 12 bolas. Con 9 supongo que seran 3 grupos de 3 bolas, se pesan el 1º con el 2º: 
> 
> Si pesan igual, la distinta esta en el 3º grupo, y se pesan dos de esas
> 
> Si pesan distinto, hay que hacer una pesada para saber en que grupo esta. Asi que se pesa el grupo 1 con el 3


Ok pues si ya salio...
De todas formas si es asi bueno el principio, el ultimo parrafo creo que no es asi o no te entiendo bien.
Si pesan distinto ya sabes en que grupo esta, por lo que te quedas con las tres del grupo que pese mas, pesas dos de ellas y si pesan igual es la tercera de ese grupo, y si pesan distinto pues la que mas pese.
*angelydemonio* para la primera hay que tener una imaginacion...
La segunda podria tener varias soluciones como dices, ¿llamo la niña a la policia?
Yo se alguno de estos muy rebuscado tambien, pero es ,mejor para que te hagan muchas preguntas(molan mas en persona) y vas respondiendo con la informacion inicial solo es muy dificil...

EDITO para no hacer otro mensaje:



> - 37 grados!! ¿Estais locos? Con la mitad habria suficiente.


Espero* que la solucion, no sea una confusion entre el guion y el signo menos, ¿no? ya que entonces serian  -37º/2= -18,5º Aunque si es asi, muy bien no adaptaron la temperatura al cuerpo humano...
saludos

*En realidad si que lo espero por que me voy a acostar en breve, y me voy a quedar con las ganas de saberlo...

----------


## Potamito

> "Una niña vive en su casa con sus padres. Estos no la dejaban por ningún motivo ir al sótano, se lo tenían terminántemente prohibido. Un día los padres salieron de la casa y dejaron sola a la niña. La niña bajó al sótano y vio lo que había allí. Cuando los padres llegaron, la policía los puso bajo arresto y llevó a la niña a un lugar seguro. [b]¿Qué había en el sótano?
> 
> Espero respuestas, Saludos!


Un cadaver?? :? 

Saludos

----------


## angelydemonio

Mira, Potamito.. Este asunto del pensamiento lateral es tan complicado.. Solo sé que la respuesta no debe ser muy previsible.. a lo mejor en el sotano tenían a E.T... o la nena encontró en el sótano a la policía y cuando los padres llegaron no hizo falta llamarla...


Si alguien tiene la solución del autor, buenísimo...




Saludos!

----------


## Potamito

mmm... a buscar entonces...  :?

Pero les dejo:

*--¿Por qué los barberos prefieren cortar el pelo a diez gordos antes que a un flaco?


*


saludos

----------


## angelydemonio

> *¿Por qué los barberos prefieren cortar el pelo a diez gordos antes que a un flaco?*
> 
> 
> saludos



Porque ganan más dinero...



Saludos!

----------


## Potamito

A pensar!!!
*(SIN GOOGLE!!!)*

--Si un hombre hace un agujero en una hora y dos hombres hacen dos agujeros en dos horas. ¿Cuanto tardará un hombre en hacer medio agujero?

--Una señora se dejó olvidado en casa el permiso de conducir. No se detuvo en un paso a nivel, despreció una señal de dirección prohibida y viajó tres bloques en dirección contraria por una calle de sentido único. Todo esto fue observado por un agente de circulación, quien, sin embargo, no hizo el menor intento para impedírselo. ¿Por qué? 

--Algunos meses tienen 31 días, otros solo 30. ¿Cuantos tienen 28 días? 

--Dos padres y dos hijos fueron a pescar, tres peces pescaron y tocó a un pez cada uno, ¿Como pudo ser? 

--¿Cómo podremos ubicar 9 bolas en 4 cajas de forma que cada una tenga un número impar de bolas y distinto del de cada una de las otras tres?

Saludos

----------


## angelydemonio

> A pensar!!!
> *(SIN GOOGLE!!!)*
> 
> --Si un hombre hace un agujero en una hora y dos hombres hacen dos agujeros en dos horas. ¿Cuanto tardará un hombre en hacer medio agujero?


No existen los medio agujeros.




> --Una señora se dejó olvidado en casa el permiso de conducir. No se detuvo en un paso a nivel, despreció una señal de dirección prohibida y viajó tres bloques en dirección contraria por una calle de sentido único. Todo esto fue observado por un agente de circulación, quien, sin embargo, no hizo el menor intento para impedírselo. ¿Por qué?


Porque iba caminando...




> --Algunos meses tienen 31 días, otros solo 30. ¿Cuantos tienen 28 días?


Todos!




> --Dos padres y dos hijos fueron a pescar, tres peces pescaron y tocó a un pez cada uno, ¿Como pudo ser?


Fueron abuelo, padre e hijo. Había dos padres (el abuelo y el padre) y dos hijos (el padre y el hijo).




> --¿Cómo podremos ubicar 9 bolas en 4 cajas de forma que cada una tenga un número impar de bolas y distinto del de cada una de las otras tres?


Una caja con 5 bolas, una con 3, y otra con una sola. Todas esas cajas dentro de otra caja. De esa manera las cajas tendrán 9, 5 ,3 y 1.




> Saludos





Saludos! Ya conocía todos.. Los sacaste de la misma página a todos...!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Se tienen dos recipientes completamente iguales.

Uno esta lleno de un líquido A (n litros de Agua), y el otro está lleno de n litros de líquido B (También n litros).

Se coge una porción de líquido A y se mezcla con la totalidad del líquido B, se agita y se homogeniza la mezcla, (Alcohol y agua son miscibles en todas las proporciones). Se coge la misma porción que antes, este caso, de la mezcla AB, y se vierte sobre el líquido B puro que nos quedaba.

¿Cúal de los dos líquidos está en mayor proporción? ¿Es decir, cúal esta más puro?

----------


## ranijo

> Bueno ...
> 
> Pues esto era Yonpinter que estaba paseando solo por un descampado, acompañado de su albatros ...
> 
> El caso es que de repente, vino un OVNI y se lo llevó, al albatros lo dejaron, pues no tenia interes para los habitantes de Raticulín!
> 
> Los extraterrestes, unos seres superavanzados tecnologicamente, le dicen a nuestro Elvis ...
> 
> "LLevamos mucho tiempo estudiando el organismo de vuestra especie, así que hemos adaptado la temperatura de la nave espacial a tu temperatura corporal".
> ...




Los extraterrestres median en grados kelvin (ºK =ºC + 273,16), es decir: 37+273,16=310,16ºK; al bajarlo a la mitad:310,16 : 2=155.08ºK, esto al pasarlo a celsius o centigrados(ºC =ºK -273,16), con lo cual: 155,08-273,16= -118,08ºC, que es para morirse!!!(aunque no seas elvis, jejejeje)



Aqui van un par:

1º- Dos pastores se encuentran en un campo y uno de ellos, tras contar sus ovejas, le dice al otro:
- ¿Por qué no me das una oveja y así tendré el doble que tú?
El otro le contesta:
-Regálamela tu a mi y tendremos las mismas!!
¿Cuántas ovejas tienen?


2º- Un hombre va caminando por el campo y encuentra un pastor. 
- Oiga,¿ si le adivino cúántas ovejas tiene, me regala una?
El pastor, sorprendido, accede.
- 457
El pastor, atónito, exclama:
- Correcto, coja la que quiera!
Tras coger su recompensa, el pastor le dice:
- Caballero, si acierto de dónde es usted, me devuelve la oveja?
- De acuerdo, contestó aquel.
-Usted tiene que ser de Lepe
Y le devolvió la oveja.

¿Cómo acertó su ciudad de origen?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

No hombre no ...

Se toma la ley de los gasos ideales.

PV=nRT

Si se baja la T a la mitad, para que se cumpla la igualdad la presión también debe reducirse.

Al reducir tan bruscamente la P, al Elvis le da un síncope, y se muere asfixiado ... (Más o menos lo que te pasaria si de repente te plantan en medio del Everest, que te falta el oxígeno).

PD: Es broma, los extraterrestes median en Kelvin.

----------


## Potamito

Te odio Angel... :-(  :(

----------


## nanocampos

Ahí va uno matemático...

Tres amigos van de cena y les cuesta 10€ a cada uno: 10€ * 3= 30€

Como conocen al dueño, éste le dice al camarero que les rebaje 5€ al total de la factura.
Como no habían dejado propina, el camarero les devuelve 1€ a cada uno y deja 2€ de propina [(1€ * 3) + 2€ = 5€]

Como han pagado 9€ cada uno (10€ - 1€ = 9€), pasa lo siguiente:

9€ * 3 = 27€ + 2€ (propina) = 29€ ¡AL PRINCIPIO HABÍA 30€!

¿Dónde está el otro €?

A pensar...

----------


## gomobel

> 1º- Dos pastores se encuentran en un campo y uno de ellos, tras contar sus ovejas, le dice al otro:
> - ¿Por qué no me das una oveja y así tendré el doble que tú?
> El otro le contesta:
> -Regálamela tu a mi y tendremos las mismas!!
> ¿Cuántas ovejas tienen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. ¿5 y 7? Si el de cinco le da una tienen 4-8 (el doble uno que otro) si el de siente la da una tienen 6 y 6 (las mismas...)

2. Porque cogió al perro (o una zanahoria, o cualquier cosa que no sea una oveja, que para eso es de Lepe)

:D

¿Es eso?[/b]

----------


## Yonpiter

> Se toma la ley de los gasos ideales.
> PV=nRT
> ......


Dime que no es verdaaaaaaaad !!!!!  ARG !!!!  QUE BUENOOO !!!!  Me has matao
ELvis has left the building :!:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

No no, ya he dicho que era broma ... 

Los extraterrestres no fueron capaces de imaginar que los humanos median la temperatura en escala relativa (ºC), mientras que ellos, la median en escala absoluta (K) (Los Kelvin no son grados, son Kelvin).

Y como ya han calculado por allí ... le ponen la temperatura de la sala a -118ºC o a 154K.

PD: Más curiosa es la escala relativa Farenheit ... estos ingleses!

OS falta solucionar el de los recipientes A y B.

----------


## Yonpiter

Repasa el enunciado... no lo veo claro...

----------


## Yonpiter

> .....y se vierte sobre el líquido B puro que nos quedaba.


Vele, creo que este es el error, en vez de B es A, verdad?

En este caso, la proporicion de pureza es exactamente la misma... que curioso no?

Te vale?  :Lol:

----------


## ne0_

Vaya con los extraterrestres, es que ademas como jorg3 se le habia ocurrido y no contestasteis...



> Podria ser que los extraterrestres no midiesen en grados centigrados...


Respecto al de los recipientes:



> Se coge una porción de líquido A y se mezcla con la *totalidad* del líquido B,[...] y se vierte sobre el *líquido B puro que nos quedaba.*[...]


¿Es eso? Vamos es que ya no quedaba liquido b puro ¿no?
saludos
EDITO: No vi el post de yonpiter era un error entonces?¿

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Perdón, perdón, mea culpa ... me lie con el enunciado ... ¡¡A esas horas!!

Se tiene A y B ...

Se coge un poco de A, y se tira en B.
Luego se coge de la mezcla BA ... (la misma cantidad), y se devuelve sobre A puro.

¿Dónde hay menos impurezas?

Y como ha dicho Yonpinter, si, quedan igual.

Este tío es un genio .... teniendo en cuenta que se sabia el del Albatros ...

----------


## Yonpiter

Venga, que os voy a proponer uno que aparentemente es sencillo pero tiene su miga....

Imaginaos que estais en un lago, un lago pequeño, pero lo suficiente como para que estés tu enmedio del lago con un bote. El lago tiene agua (si no, no seria lago... esto para los puntillosos). Además tienes contigo una roca de granito de unos 20 Kg. La roca la tirais por la borda y se va hasta el fondo del lago. Dos preguntas:
-¿Ahora el bote flota más alto en el agua, más bajo o al mismo nivel?
-¿El nivel del agua en el lago sube, baja o se queda igual?

PD: Sea la coclusion que sea a la que llegais, explicadla que si no, no tiene gracia   :Lol: 

EDITO: AH!!! y uno que me acabo de acordar....

¿Que probabilidad hay de que a alguien le caiga un meteorito en la cabeza?. Los datos que necesiteis los buscais en internet y luego los poneis aqui para comprobar si está bien.

Ale, que aproveche..

Un abrazo

----------


## Potamito

> Ahí va uno matemático...
> 
> Tres amigos van de cena y les cuesta 10€ a cada uno: 10€ * 3= 30€
> 
> Como conocen al dueño, éste le dice al camarero que les rebaje 5€ al total de la factura......¿Dónde está el otro €?
> 
> A pensar...


Ya está unas cuantas páginas más atrás!!  :Lol:   lo siento   :Lol:  

Saludos

----------


## angelydemonio

*El último de la prisión, este está muy bueno... A pensar!*

A ver como les va con este:

En una prisión, el director decide hacerles un acertijo a 3 presos. Si lo resolvían saldrían en libertad.. de lo contrario serían condenados a muerte.. Les muestra 5 sombreros, 2 negros y 3 blancos.. Y les dice:

"Les voy a colocar uno de estos sombrero a cada uno de ustedes. Podrán mirar el sombrero de sus otros 2 compañeros y tendrán que deducir si el sombrero que tienen puesto en la cabeza es blanco o negro. Solo tienen una oportunidad para contestar.. La respuesta tiene que tener un fundamento para que sea válida. Si no pueden contestar, deben pasar, ya que la respuesta incorrecta por parte de uno solo de ustedes significa la muerte para los tres. Tampoco vale espiar ni usar ningún tipo de señas. Si los 3 pasan sin contestar, también pierden."

El director les coloca los 3 sombreros blancos... Para hacer la cosa dificil.

Le pregunta al primer preso cual es el color de su sombrero:
El primer preso pasa.
Le pregunta al segundo preso cual es el color de su sombrero:
Como era de esperar, el 2° preso pasa también.
Y al preguntarle al 3°, este le responde:
"Tengo un sombrero blanco.." y tiene un fundamento...



¿Como hizo para saber que sombrero tenía?


*NOTA:* No hay golpes bajos, no espío, no le dijo otro, no tenía ojos sobre la cabeza ni nada de eso... Es razonamiento puro..



Saludos y resuélvanlo pronto!

----------


## ExTrEm0

Un tipo secuestra un avión y pide 3 millones de euros y 2 paracaídas. A la hora, coge uno de los paracaídas y se tira al vacío. ¿Por qué pidió dos paracaídas?

----------


## Potamito

Ya me lo se Ángel...   :Lol:  

Saludos

----------


## angelydemonio

Si lo sabés, podés responder.. Estás autorizado..




Saludos!

----------


## Potamito

El primero al ver 2 sombreros blancos tenía la posibilidad de tenr uno blanco o negro, es decir,  :?: , el segundo pensó, si los dos que quedamos tenemos sombrero negro, el habría dicho blanco, entonces, los dos que quedamos o tenemos los dos blancos o un blanco y un negro, miró al otro, y este tenia uno blanco, por lo tanto no sabia si él tenia blanco o negro, luego de esto, el tercero ya lo tenía resuelto, siguiendo el mismo razonamiento del segundo, pensó, si yo tuviese el negro, el segundo habría dicho que tenia el blanco, entonces yo tengo blanco!! y Ganó  :twisted: 

 8-) 
Saludos

----------


## ranijo

Exacto gomobel, premio para el caballero!



A ver este:
Si divides 30 por 1/2 y le sumas 10, ¿cuánto te da?


Otro:

¿Cuántos animales de cada sexo metió Moises en su arca?

Uno más:

Hay tres cajas , una contiene tornillos , otra tuercas y la otra clavos . El que ha puesto las etiquetas de lo que contenían se ha confundido y no ha acertado con ninguna . Abriendo una sola caja y sacando una sola pieza  ¿Cómo se puede conseguir poner a cada caja su etiqueta correcta ?


El último:
Una noche, aunque mi tio estaba leyendo un libro apasionante, su mujer le apagó la luz. La sala estaba oscura como el carbón, pero mi tío siguió leyendo sin inmutarse.

----------


## Potamito

> A ver este:
> Si divides 30 por 1/2 y le sumas 10, ¿cuánto te da?


*70!!!*




> ]Hay tres cajas , una contiene tornillos , otra tuercas y la otra clavos . El que ha puesto las etiquetas de lo que contenían se ha confundido y no ha acertado con ninguna . Abriendo una sola caja y sacando una sola pieza ¿Cómo se puede conseguir poner a cada caja su etiqueta correcta ?


Saca sólo una pieza, la ve, pone la etiqueta que le corresponde, y como sabe que el que puso las etiquetas se equivocó en todas, cambia las otras dos... *(Y NO USÉ GOOGLE!!)*

Saludos

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> ¿Cuántos animales de cada sexo metió Moises en su arca?
> 
> Uno más:
> 
> Hay tres cajas , una contiene tornillos , otra tuercas y la otra clavos . El que ha puesto las etiquetas de lo que contenían se ha confundido y no ha acertado con ninguna . Abriendo una sola caja y sacando una sola pieza  ¿Cómo se puede conseguir poner a cada caja su etiqueta correcta ?
> 
> 
> El último:
> Una noche, aunque mi tio estaba leyendo un libro apasionante, su mujer le apagó la luz. La sala estaba oscura como el carbón, pero mi tío siguió leyendo sin inmutarse.


1º) Ninguno.
2º) Abres una caja "A", ver lo que contiene, y pones la etiqueta correcta, las otras dos sabes que estan mal, las cambias, y aire.
3º) Tu tio le en braile.

----------


## ranijo

plas,plas,plas (que rapidez, joer)


Un cuerpo yace muerto en medio del desierto, junto a él hay un paquete cerrado, no hay ni un ser más en el desierto,¿cómo murio el hombre?



¿Cual fué el asesino que acabó con la cuarta parte de la humanidad?

Si subo a un arbol que había manzanas, no cojo manzanas y no dejo manzanas, ¿cuantas manzanas había?

----------


## Potamito

Una más!!

Entras en una noche de mucho viento en un refugio de montaña, tienes una sola cerilla y hay una vela, y en la chimenea una tea. ¿Qué enciendes primero?

Saludos

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

1º) Iba en globo y se tiró porqué habia exceso de peso.

2º) Las mismas que quedan.

Si en una mano tengo 27 manzanas, y en la otra 42 manzanas, ¿Qué tengo?

----------


## Potamito

> Si en una mano tengo 27 manzanas, y en la otra 42 manzanas, ¿Qué tengo?


Qué tienes?
Manzanas!!  :Wink:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Nadie responde al mio? Lo repito por si pasó desapercibido.

Un tipo secuestra un avión y pide 3 millones de euros y 2 paracaídas. A la hora, coge uno de los paracaídas y se tira al vacío. ¿Por qué pidió dos paracaídas?

----------


## Potamito

> Un tipo secuestra un avión y pide 3 millones de euros y 2 paracaídas. A la hora, coge uno de los paracaídas y se tira al vacío. ¿Por qué pidió dos paracaídas?


Para tirarse del avion con alguien como rehen y asi no podrian matarlo cuando llegara a la tieraa??  :roll:

----------


## gomobel

> Si en una mano tengo 27 manzanas, y en la otra 42 manzanas, ¿Qué tengo?


Unas manos enormes... :D

----------


## gomobel

> Iniciado por ExTrEm0
> 
> Un tipo secuestra un avión y pide 3 millones de euros y 2 paracaídas. A la hora, coge uno de los paracaídas y se tira al vacío. ¿Por qué pidió dos paracaídas?
> 
> 
> Para tirarse del avion con alguien como rehen y asi no podrian matarlo cuando llegara a la tieraa??  :roll:


Por si acaso uno era el de "prueba" , el que usan las azafatas de demostración  :? 

Nuse :D

----------


## Potamito

> Unas manos enormes... :D


Te faltó algo... Unas manos enormes llenas de manzanas!!   :Lol:  

Saludos

----------


## ExTrEm0

Potamito, casi casi, vas por buen camino... casi es la respuesta.

----------


## Rafa505

> Si en una mano tengo 27 manzanas, y en la otra 42 manzanas, ¿Qué tengo?


¿Un par de cestas?

----------


## gomobel

> Potamito, casi casi, vas por buen camino... casi es la respuesta.


¿Otro para los tres millones que deben de pesar un huevo? :D

(mi opción del falso no vale?? :D)

----------


## ranijo

> 1º) Iba en globo y se tiró porqué habia exceso de peso.
> 
> 2º) Las mismas que quedan.
> 
> Si en una mano tengo 27 manzanas, y en la otra 42 manzanas, ¿Qué tengo?



1- No es correcto
2- Cambiaré el enunciado de la pregunta...¿ Cual es el numero de manzanas que habian?

Y falta este, ¿Cual fué el asesino que acabó con la cuarta parte de la humanidad?

----------


## gomobel

> Iniciado por 3_de_diamantes
> 
> 1º) Iba en globo y se tiró porqué habia exceso de peso.
> 
> 2º) Las mismas que quedan.
> 
> Si en una mano tengo 27 manzanas, y en la otra 42 manzanas, ¿Qué tengo?
> 
> 
> ...


Había una manzana

2.No quedan manzanas, no se lleva manzanaS (se lleva una)
3. ¿La peste negra  :twisted: ?

----------


## ranijo

> Un tipo secuestra un avión y pide 3 millones de euros y 2 paracaídas. A la hora, coge uno de los paracaídas y se tira al vacío. ¿Por qué pidió dos paracaídas?



 Si solo pidiese un paracaidas, le podrian dar uno defectuoso, pero al pedir dos, no podrían arriesgarse a que el defectuoso se lo pusiera a un posible rehen





Gomobel No es correcto la respuesta de las manzanas, y la de la peste tampoco

----------


## Mr.Mind

> Iniciado por 3_de_diamantes
> 
> 1º) Iba en globo y se tiró porqué habia exceso de peso.
> 
> 2º) Las mismas que quedan.
> 
> Si en una mano tengo 27 manzanas, y en la otra 42 manzanas, ¿Qué tengo?
> 
> 
> ...


la peste negra? el sida? el hambre¿ alguna enfermedad por que hitler a tanto no llego

----------


## Potamito

Ahhh!! estaba cerca con lo del paracaidas para el rehen!!  :roll: 




> ¿Cual fué el asesino que acabó con la cuarta parte de la humanidad?


La muerte??   :Wink:

----------


## letang

El asesino fue Caín (por cierto, ¿quienes eran los otros dos además de Caín y Abel? Yo había oído el problema como que asesinó a la mitad de la humanidad, pero claro... ¿cómo nacieron los demás? ¿era hermafrodita? jejeje)

Si en una mano tengo 27 manzanas y en otra 42 peras, ¿qué tengo?
MUCHA FRUTA

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Las "Santas escrituras" no dice cuantos hijos tubieron Adán y Eva.

Por lo menos es sabido que 3.

Adán o Adam, vivió hasta los 930 años, da para muchos hijos ...

----------


## gomobel

Ey el de Caín es MUY bueno :D ese me lo apunto

----------


## Yonpiter

¿Nadie se atreve con los dos mios?

----------


## Potamito

Yonpiter he estado desde que los leí tratando...

Tengo la idea de que el nivel del agua bajará... pero nose como explicarlo...  :Wink:

----------


## Yonpiter

No me digas cuanto, solo si sube,baja o se queda igual. eso si explicalo por que sino la probabilidad de acertar es de 1/3 para cada pregunta y eso es alto.... ya me entiendes

----------


## _juanchin_

wowooo! muy bueno este hilo, que lastima que no lo vi antes (eso me pasa por irme de vacaciones, jejeje)

para los que les interese o por si alguien no sabia, los tipos de acertijos en los que se plantea una situacion y luego se pregunta porque paso tal cosa (tal como el primero que se presenta, el del ascensor), se llaman de pensamiento lateral, porque alguien te tiene que decir si la solucion a la que vos llegaste es la mas "eficiente" o "correcta".




> Una más!!
> 
> Entras en una noche de mucho viento en un refugio de montaña, tienes una sola cerilla y hay una vela, y en la chimenea una tea. ¿Qué enciendes primero?
> 
> Saludos


lo que primero enciendes es la cerilla!!




> Imaginaos que estais en un lago, un lago pequeño, pero lo suficiente como para que estés tu enmedio del lago con un bote. El lago tiene agua (si no, no seria lago... esto para los puntillosos). Además tienes contigo una roca de granito de unos 20 Kg. La roca la tirais por la borda y se va hasta el fondo del lago. Dos preguntas:
> -¿Ahora el bote flota más alto en el agua, más bajo o al mismo nivel?
> -¿El nivel del agua en el lago sube, baja o se queda igual?


bueno me parece que el bote va a flotar mas alto en el agua una vez que tires la piedra porque la fuerza ascendente (debida al agua desalojada por el bote, segun el principio de arquimides) seria mayor.

espero que se entienda y ya estoy pensando lo del nivel del lago

ahora les dejo algunos:
1-un tipo entra a un bar, se acerca a la barra y le pide al cantinero un vaso lleno de agua, el cantinero lo mira, saca un revolver y le apunta. el tipo le da las gracias y se va ¿que paso?

2-se tiene una carretilla cuadrada o carro o carrito o como sea que le dicen en tu pais de 1 metrox1 metrox1 metro es decir 1 metro cubico, la pregunta es ¿cuantas carretillas llenas de monedas de un peso argentino (o en su defecto de un euro, que son casi iguales) se necesitan para hacer una torre de monedas de 700 metros. la torre consiste en una moneda arriba de otra, no de canto.

a pensar de ha dicho.

saludos.

----------


## Mr.Mind

No he adivinado ninguna pero hay van dos bastante dificiles (puede que ya las hallan dichoo esto es tan largo que no me lo he leido entero) :

* 1 - Newton va a una casa, y la dueña le dice que tiene tres hijas, que el producto de sus edades es 36, y la suma es igual al numero de la casa de enfrete, newton mira el numero y de la casa de enfrente y le dice ala señora que le falta un dato, esta le responde "La mayor toca el piano". 
¿cuales son las edades de las niñas?*

* 2 - Un hombre esta en una sala que tiene dos puertas custodiadas por dos guardas, uno de ellos siempre dice la verdad y el otro siempre miente, aparte, detras de una de las puertas hay leones, tigres y ligres, y la otra es la salida al mundo libre, solo puede hacer una pregunta a uno de los guardas
¿cual es?*

----------


## Yonpiter

> 1 - Newton va a una casa, y la dueña le dice que tiene tres hijas, ....


Las edades son 2,2 y 9. La señora tenia un gorro rojo y la pequeña estaba tomandose un biberón. ¿Algo más?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

El segundo problema ya se ha resuelto antes, o alguno de similar planteamiento

----------


## letang

Mr. Mind, ya se han dicho y resuelto los dos que propones.

_juanchin_, el hombre tenía hipo, quería el agua para quitarse el hipo pero el camarero le asustó, quitándole el hipo  :Wink1: .

Sobre las monedas... Pues habría que hacer mucha matemática :P

Medir el espesor de una moneda. Dividir la altura de la torre entre ese espesor, ver cuántas monedas hacen falta, calcular el volumen de una moneda, y ver cuantas caben en el volumen de un metro cúbico, aunque teniendo forma redonda, está difícil, porque en los espacios que quedan se pueden meter monedas.
Y también usar un buen  pegamento o esperar que no haya nada de viento para levantar semejante torre! jejeje

¿Tiene alguna otra solución de esas "con truco" que son más entretenidas o es puramente matemático?

----------


## Rafa505

> leones, tigres y ligres[/b]


¿Leogres no había?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Discutir si el número de granos de arena de la playa (Todas las playas de la Tierra juntas) es mayor, menos o igual que el número de Avogadro:

602214150000000000000000

----------


## Azran

> Va, uno muy fácil ...
> 
> ¿Cúal de las sigüientes afirmaciones son ciertas?
> 
> - 10 de estas afirmaciones son falsas.
> - 9 de estas afirmaciones son falsas.
> - 8 de estas afimaciones son falsas.
> - 7 de estas afimaciones son falsas.
> - 6 de estas afimaciones son falsas.
> ...


Si cuando dices "X de estas afirmaciones es falsa" te refieres a "Hay exactamente X afirmaciones falsas" La solucion son: 9

si te refieres a "Al menos X afirmaciones son falsas" . La solucion son 5

----------


## Azran

> Iniciado por ExTrEm0
> 
> Un tipo secuestra un avión y pide 3 millones de euros y 2 paracaídas. A la hora, coge uno de los paracaídas y se tira al vacío. ¿Por qué pidió dos paracaídas?
> 
> 
> Para tirarse del avion con alguien como rehen y asi no podrian matarlo cuando llegara a la tieraa??  :roll:


Un paracaidas para el y otro para el dinero.

----------


## Yonpiter

No hay más datos para el problema de los granos?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> Si cuando dices "X de estas afirmaciones es falsa" te refieres a "Hay exactamente X afirmaciones falsas" La solucion son: 9
> 
> si te refieres a "Al menos X afirmaciones son falsas" . La solucion son 5


Demuestralo!!!

Yonpinter, no, no hay más datos para los granos!!

----------


## Yonpiter

Me refiero a que no harán falta el diametro del grano, la anchura de la playa, la profundidad media ni nada de eso?....

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Te dejo suponerlo todo ... (Pero con un razonamiento detrás)

Pero estaria bien que buscases, el radio de la Tierra, la profundidad de la "playa" (¿se llama geosfera?), un promedio del tamaño de los granos de arena ...

----------


## Yonpiter

vaaale, eso es otra cosa...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Viene a ser como el "Jesucristo" o el de "César".

Si no, no habria más remedio que contar todos los granos

----------


## Yonpiter

Esto es lo que me sale

1.447.644.672.000.000.000.000 ó lo que es aproximadamente 1'5.10^21

Por tanto es menor.

¿Te paso los calculos?

----------


## ranijo

Muy bien letang, los otros dos, aparte de Caín y Abel, eran Adan y Eva, por supuesto. Si solo estuviesen ellos, habría acabado con la mitad de la humanidad, no??


-Marta y María son hijas del mismo padre y la misma madre, pero María dice que Marta no es su hermana. ¿Que es María?


-¿Cual es el animal que da más vueltas despues de muerto?



-jose y Juan tienen un barril repletito de vino y quieren repartirlo a partes iguales. Para ello, sólo disponen de un recipiente lo suficientemente grande como para que entre sobradamente la mitad del vino. ¿Cómo podrían repartirlo equitativamente? 


Ale a pensar otro poquito!!

----------


## Yonpiter

> -Marta y María son hijas del mismo padre y la misma madre, pero María dice que Marta no es su hermana. ¿Que es María?
> 
> -¿Cual es el animal que da más vueltas despues de muerto?
> 
> -jose y Juan tienen un barril repletito de vino y quieren repartirlo a partes iguales. Para ello, sólo disponen de un recipiente lo suficientemente grande como para que entre sobradamente la mitad del vino. ¿Cómo podrían repartirlo equitativamente?


1º Maria es una mentirosa de mucho cuidado
2º El pollo, o deberia decir... el pollo asao

el tercero estoy con el

----------


## Rafa505

> -jose y Juan tienen un barril repletito de vino y quieren repartirlo a partes iguales. Para ello, sólo disponen de un recipiente lo suficientemente grande como para que entre sobradamente la mitad del vino. ¿Cómo podrían repartirlo equitativamente?


Si he entendido bien, llenando el barril pequeño y con lo que queda en el grande ya está repartido a partes iguales.

----------


## Yonpiter

> -Marta y María son hijas del mismo padre y la misma madre, pero María dice que Marta no es su hermana. ¿Que es María?
> 
> -¿Cual es el animal que da más vueltas despues de muerto?
> 
> -jose y Juan tienen un barril repletito de vino y quieren repartirlo a partes iguales. Para ello, sólo disponen de un recipiente lo suficientemente grande como para que entre sobradamente la mitad del vino. ¿Cómo podrían repartirlo equitativamente?


1º Maria es una mentirosa de mucho cuidado
2º El pollo, o deberia decir... el pollo asao
3º Se inclina el barril hasta que el vino llegue justo a la base superior del barrir (esto es, cuando la salida del liquido se alinee con la parte del fondo que ahora queda situada arriba, lo cual indica que hemos hechado justa la mitad.

----------


## angelydemonio

3 de diamantes, en cuanto a la nueva solución (5 de estas afirmaciones son falsas como resuesta correcta) se entiende así:

La cantidad máxima de afirmaciones verdaderas que puede haber son 5:

a) 10 de estas afirmaciones son falsas (falsa)
b) 9 de estas afirmaciones son falsas (falsa)
c) 8 de estas afirmaciones son falsas (falsa)
d) 7 de estas afirmaciones son falsas (falsa)
e) 6 de estas afirmaciones son falsas (falsa)
f) 5 de estas afirmaciones son falsas (verdadera)
g) 4 de estas afirmaciones son falsas (verdadera)
h) 3 de estas afirmaciones son falsas (verdadera)
i) 2 de estas afirmaciones son falsas (verdadera)
j) 1 de estas afirmaciones es falsa (verdadera)

*Explicación:*
5 afirmaciones falsas (la a, la b, la c, la d y la e)
4 afirmaciones falsas (la a, la b, la c y la d)
3 afirmaciones falsas (la a, la b y la c)
2 afirmaciones falsas (la a y la b)
1 afirmación falsa (la a)





Saludos!

----------


## ranijo

Yonpiter, eres una máquina,tio, enhorabuena.

-Tenemos dos mechas, cada una de las cuales tarda una hora en consumirse completamente. Esto quiere decir que, una vez que se le ha prendido fuego, la mecha se termina exactamente en una hora, y eso es todo lo que sabemos: la mecha no tiene por qué consumirse siempre al mismo ritmo, de forma que puede que media mecha tarde más o menos de media hora en consumirse. Lo único que se sabe es que cada mecha tarda una hora en consumirse completamente. La pregunta es:

¿Cómo podemos medir 45 minutos de tiempo, usando únicamente estas dos mechas?


-Dar un nombre de varón que no tenga ninguna letra en común con el nombre Carlos.

-En el planeta M'Gar está la colonia más distante que hayan edificado los terráqueos. Allí los recursos son escasos... y la vida difícil. La colonia debe autoabastecerse porque los viajes espaciales son lentos e inseguros. La supervivencia exige un esfuerzo permanente... y casi todos los días hay malas noticias. 

Esta vez la tragedia comienza con la caída de un meteorito ¡que viene cargado de ESPORAS PELIGROSÍSIMAS!. A través de estas esporas, la gripe galáctica ataca a la colonia del planeta M'Gar. No hay modo de identificar a una persona recién infectada... hasta que aparecen los síntomas, semanas más tarde. 

Nadie quiere tocar nada, el virus de la gripe galáctica se transfiere rápidamente de un organismo a otro, o de un organismo a un objeto, que, a su vez, puede contaminar a cualquier otro organismo u objeto que lo toque. 

Para colmo de males, la directora de la colonia sufre un terrible accidente, y hay que practicarle de inmediato TRES operaciones. El doctor Xenophón hará la primera operación, el doctor Ypsilanti la segunda, y el doctor Zeno la tercera. Cualquiera de los tres y también la directora, puede estar infectado por la gripe galáctica, ¡sin saberlo! 

En la colonia sólo hay dos pares de guantes esterilizados, no hay tiempo para esterilizarlos de nuevo una vez usados. ¡Y cada cirujano debe usar las dos manos para operar!. 

Cuando el doctor Xenophón opere, puede contaminar el interior de un par de guantes, y la directora el exterior; lo mismo puede suceder cuando opere el doctor Ypsilanti, y cuando opere el doctor Zeno. 

De todos modos cumplirán su tarea sin riesgos: usarán los guantes de manera que ninguno de ellos contagiará a otro ni tampoco a la directora, ni se contagiará de la directora. 

¿Puede usted, aunque no viva en M'Gar descubrir cómo lo harán?

----------


## Potamito

> -Dar un nombre de varón que no tenga ninguna letra en común con el nombre Carlos.


KEVIN!!!  :Lol:

----------


## Yonpiter

> -Tenemos dos mechas, cada una de las cuales...


Si prendemos una los dos extremos y la otra por uno solo, sabremos que ha pasado media hora cuando se haya consumido por completo la que hemos quemado por los dos extremos.
Una vez consumida prendemos la otra por el extremo que falta y ya está, los 15 minutos que faltaban..

----------


## gomobel

> Iniciado por ranijo
> 
> 
> -Dar un nombre de varón que no tenga ninguna letra en común con el nombre Carlos.
> 
> 
> KEVIN!!!


Le ha faltado decir DEL SANTORAL. Er Kevin no vale, la respuesta es Quintín :D

----------


## Potamito

:(  :(

----------


## ExTrEm0

> Iniciado por ExTrEm0
> 
> Un tipo secuestra un avión y pide 3 millones de euros y 2 paracaídas. A la hora, coge uno de los paracaídas y se tira al vacío. ¿Por qué pidió dos paracaídas?
> 
> 
> 
>  Si solo pidiese un paracaidas, le podrian dar uno defectuoso, pero al pedir dos, no podrían arriesgarse a que el defectuoso se lo pusiera a un posible rehen


Coooooooorrecto!!!


Tres amigos se reunen para hacer una comilona. Deciden hacer una gran tortilla que se repartirá en partes iguales. Pedro aporta 5 huevos, Felipe 3 huevos y Juan, al no tener huevos (qué raro suena eso), colabora con 8 pesetas. La tortilla fue sencillo de repartir pero hubo un problema con las pesetas, 8 no es divisible entre 3, asi que, ¿qué razonamiento lógico hicieron para repartir lo justo a cada uno?

----------


## Potamito

Juan al no tener huevos (jajaja) pero haber recibido parte de la tortilla, entonces de las 8 pesetas no le corresponden a el, sino que se reparten entre 2 es decir... mmm.. 4 y 4?? jejeje..

creo que es así   :Wink:  

saludos

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

3D y su amigo 2T, unos ligoncetes de tomo y lomo, han ligado con dos rubias imponentes, y claro está, quieren practicar sexo con ellas, así que deciden hacer una bestial orgia. Todos contra todos, 

El problema viene cuando descubren que solo tienen dos condones, uno cada uno, y claro, sabiendo que las enfermedades estan a la orden del día ...

3D, que es muy inteligente descubre una manera para que él y su amigo puedan practicar sexo con las dos rubias, y siempre utilizando preservativos limpios.

¿Cómo se lo hacen?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> Tres amigos se reunen para hacer una comilona. Deciden hacer una gran tortilla que se repartirá en partes iguales. Pedro aporta 5 huevos, Felipe 3 huevos y Juan, al no tener huevos (qué raro suena eso), colabora con 8 pesetas. La tortilla fue sencillo de repartir pero hubo un problema con las pesetas, 8 no es divisible entre 3, asi que, ¿qué razonamiento lógico hicieron para repartir lo justo a cada uno?


Juan se queda con las 8 pesetas.
Perdo con 5/8 de tortilla, y Felipe con 3/8 de tortilla.

----------


## gomobel

> Iniciado por ranijo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por ExTrEm0
> 
> ...


A ver Blaine :D

y yo dije




> Por si acaso uno era el de "prueba" , el que usan las azafatas de demostración :¿
> 
> Nuse


No lo decía yo por un rehén sino por la propia supervivencia, pero al fin y al cabo venía diciendo lo mismo. Pedir dos por si uno era más falso que judas :D

Vamos, digo yo

----------


## gomobel

> 3D y su amigo 2T, unos ligoncetes de tomo y lomo, han ligado con dos rubias imponentes, y claro está, quieren practicar sexo con ellas, así que deciden hacer una bestial orgia. Todos contra todos, 
> 
> El problema viene cuando descubren que solo tienen dos condones, uno cada uno, y claro, sabiendo que las enfermedades estan a la orden del día ...
> 
> 3D, que es muy inteligente descubre una manera para que él y su amigo puedan practicar sexo con las dos rubias, y siempre utilizando preservativos limpios.
> 
> ¿Cómo se lo hacen?


3d usa un condón con una y otro con la otra. 2T disfruta de la brutal orgía desde el banquillo.

:D

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

[quote="gomobel
3d usa un condón con una y otro con la otra. 2T disfruta de la brutal orgía desde el banquillo.

:D[/quote]

Ese seria el deseo natural de las rubias, y mi intención. Pero como hay un modo de que todos lo hagamos, se hace.

Más que nada por eso de que: "O follamos todos o la puta al rio".

----------


## Yonpiter

> 3d usa un condón con una y otro con la otra. 2T disfruta de la brutal orgía desde el banquillo.:D



JAJAJAJAJA  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## letang

> así que deciden hacer una bestial orgia. Todos contra todos


Por tanto hay que considerar también el caso de que 3D le de a 2T por el donete y viceversa...  :Wink1:

----------


## gomobel

> Iniciado por 3_de_diamantes
> 
> así que deciden hacer una bestial orgia. Todos contra todos
> 
> 
> Por tanto hay que considerar también el caso de que 3D le de a 2T por el donete y viceversa...


ZAS en toda la boca ZAS en toda la boca ZAS en toda la boca ZAS en toda la boca

Muy buena letang

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

LLevo dos años intentado sacar esa posibilidad, pero creo que no es posible solo con 2 condones. Si lo quereis pensar, ¡adelante! A mi me lo plantearon así, todos contra todos como dice letang.

Pero bueno, ya os digo, creo que no es posible. Nos conformamos con las Rubias.

PD: La sodomia es delito en muchos sitios.

----------


## Yonpiter

La pregunta es.. ¿A vosotros os importan las rubias o os da igual lo que pillen?

----------


## letang

Me encantan los gatos...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xG-swkL0s7M

Parece que es algo típico

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-ctCWZipC8

Que pena que ya no tenga gatos :( los estoy viendo y me tan dando unas gaans de tener uno...

A parte, no me gustan nada los perros :S (bueno, algunos que otros de esos pequeñitos sí xD)

----------


## gomobel

> Me encantan los gatos...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xG-swkL0s7M
> 
> Parece que es algo típico
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-ctCWZipC8
> 
> Que pena que ya no tenga gatos :( los estoy viendo y me tan dando unas gaans de tener uno...
> ...


Puedo preguntar a que viene esto? :D

----------


## Potamito

Creo que lo de los gatos viene a la pregunta de Yonpiter




> La pregunta es.. ¿A vosotros os importan las rubias o os da igual lo que pillen?



 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## letang

Quería ponerlo y me parecía demasiado estúpido para abrir un hilo nuevo.
Y como en este hilo está la gente que se aburre y trasnocha, pues pa' que vieran algo xD

Además, me encanta hacer cosas que no vienen a cuento... xD

----------


## Potamito

Ahhh.. gracias por aclararlo!!   :Lol:  

Por cierto, buenísimos los videos   :Lol:  

Saludos

----------


## Yonpiter

> 3D y su amigo 2T, unos ligoncetes de tomo y lomo, han ligado con dos rubias imponentes, y claro está, quieren practicar sexo con ellas, así que deciden hacer una bestial orgia. Todos contra todos, 
> 
> El problema viene cuando descubren que solo tienen dos condones, uno cada uno, y claro, sabiendo que las enfermedades estan a la orden del día ...
> 
> 3D, que es muy inteligente descubre una manera para que él y su amigo puedan practicar sexo con las dos rubias, y siempre utilizando preservativos limpios.
> 
> ¿Cómo se lo hacen?


Asi lo hacen este par de ligoncetes....
PD: El tamaño de la representación gráfica NADA tiene que ver con los tamaños reales   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> La pregunta es.. ¿A vosotros os importan las rubias o os da igual lo que pillen?


La verdad que no nos importan las rubias ... pero vete a saber lo que tienen ... así que mejor usar preservativos.

Por cierto, ¿Sabes por qué los hombre de Lepe no usan goma?

Para no borrar el c*** de su pareja.

----------


## letang

Yonpiter ¿puedes aclarar ese gráfico? (y me refiero a aclarar en el sentido de explciarlo, porque en el sentido de intensidad de la luz ya está bastante clarito  :Wink1:  )

Me ha recordado por un momento a quel programa presentado por Lorena Verdún.
Y pensando en Lorena Berdún, me ha recordado a Nadia Comaneci.

----------


## Yonpiter

El rojo es un condon y el negro otro.
En el primer grafico el condon rojo está dentro del negro.
Los nombrecitos que tienen puestos son las superficies de contacto de los condones que entran en contacto con cada persona.

Para más aclaración:
1º Lo hace 3D con la Rubia1 poniendose dos condones
2º Lo hace 2T con la Rubia 1 poniendose un condón
3º Lo hace 3D con la Rubia 2 poniendose un condón
4º Lo hace 2T con la Rubia 2 poniendose el condón que usa 3D encima del suyo.

----------


## angelydemonio

Muy buena respuesta.

¿Conocen la forma de poner 7 agujeros dentro de otro agujero?





Saludos!

----------


## magikko

angelydemonio...



Jajajajajajajaja




No creo que nadie intente eso.

----------


## Potamito

> No creo que nadie intente eso.


Por qué??  :?  :roll:

----------


## Yonpiter

> ¿Conocen la forma de poner 7 agujeros dentro de otro agujero?


Eso decia Magic Andreu... metete una flauta por el culo... (pero una flauta tiene ocho agujeros)  :Oops:

----------


## jorg3

Pues no la metas entera...

----------


## Potamito

> Iniciado por magikko
> 
> No creo que nadie intente eso.
> 
> 
> Por qué??:?  :roll:


Con las últimas dos respuestas me quedó claro!!
jejej :Lol:  

Saludos

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Nunca se sabe el día que tu amigo y tú vais a ligar con dos gemelas ...

Yo de ti llevaria 2 condones, llevar más es tonteria.

¿Cómo se originó este problema? 
-Tenemos dos condones, tenemos dos rubias ... ¿Qué hacemos? ¡Que jefes!

----------


## ExTrEm0

He visto las respuestas que habéis puesto sobre mi acertijo y están mal ambas. Hay un razonamiento lógico para repartir el dinero...

Pista: Cada uno se lleva algo de dinero...

----------


## _juanchin_

> Sobre las monedas... Pues habría que hacer mucha matemática :P
> 
> Medir el espesor de una moneda. Dividir la altura de la torre entre ese espesor, ver cuántas monedas hacen falta, calcular el volumen de una moneda, y ver cuantas caben en el volumen de un metro cúbico, aunque teniendo forma redonda, está difícil, porque en los espacios que quedan se pueden meter monedas.
> Y también usar un buen  pegamento o esperar que no haya nada de viento para levantar semejante torre! jejeje
> 
> ¿Tiene alguna otra solución de esas "con truco" que son más entretenidas o es puramente matemático?


no es para nada matematico, lo unico que podrias necesitar es el diametro de una moneda pero no es indispensable.

Les dejo otro:
Un hombre iba manejando su auto, digamos, desde la ciudad "A" hacia la ciudad "B" que distaban unos 550 Km entre si. En el auto estaban este hombre y su unico hijo. Ya casi llegando a la ciudad "B" sufren un terrible accidente en el cual el hombre muere y pero su hijo no aunque se lastimo bastante entonces el pequeño es llevado al hospital mas cercano, que era uno muy precario que se encontraba en las afueras de la ciudad "B". Ahi no podian tratarlo porque no tenian los elementos para atender a nenes tan chicos, asi que los medicos deciden llevarlo al instituto de pediatria de la ciudad, donde por suerte, estaba la eminencia en pediatria mas importante de todo el pais y cuando los medicos le muestran el estado del chico y le preguntan si podria atenderlo, dicha eminencia les contesta:
-Pero si es mi hijo!!!¿Como no lo voy a atender?!!!

¿Como puede ser?

desde ya del dijo cuando digo el hijo no me refiero a Jesus y el padre no era Dios ni para por el estilo, tampoco cuando digo el hijo no me refiero a un par de siameses(esto lo aclaro porque cada vez que lo cuento es lo primero que me dicen).

saludos.

----------


## Yonpiter

> Un hombre iba manejando su auto....
> 
> -Pero si es mi hijo!!!¿Como no lo voy a atender?!!!
> ¿Como puede ser?
> 
> saludos.


La madre era una eminencia

PD: El de las monedas me trae de cabeza.... arg!!!

----------


## letang

Ok, con una sola carretilla serviría!

Ponemos las monedas una encima de otras, pero de canto y así seguro que llegaríamos a los 80 metros y más.

----------


## Sombrero

Ahí va uno (espero explicarme bien)

Imaginad una isla cuadrada, que dista de cualquier zona de tierra (también cuadrada) 2 kilómetros (es decir, la isla es un cuadrado dentro de otro mas grande y el espacio del medio es agua).
Te dan 2 vigas de hierro de 1 km cada una (exacto). ¿Como puedes llegar a la isla desde la zona de tierra?

Aclaraciones: Nadando no, hay tiburones, cangrejos, pirañas y demás :D 
Si ponemos las dos vigas seguidas se hunden, porque su medida es exacta, por lo que se quedan cortas.

Saludos!

----------


## ExTrEm0

Creo que es asi

----------


## letang

Extremo, con las proporciones de tu dibujo, con una sola llegabas! jejejeje

----------


## Sombrero

Evidentemente es correcto! :D 

Otra:

Un hombre que vive en la costa, está viendo las noticias de la tele, ve un accidente (en las noticias) en el que muere gente, sube las escaleras de su casa, enciende la luz y se tira por la ventana (suicida).

¿Cuál era el trabajo del dicho hombre?

----------


## _juanchin_

> Ok, con una sola carretilla serviría!
> 
> Ponemos las monedas una encima de otras, pero de canto y así seguro que llegaríamos a los 80 metros y más.


antes que nada, la torre que yo te propongo es de 700 metros ademas como harias para poner las monedas de canto en la carretilla? con algun gimmick medio extraño? jejeje.

ademas esa unica condicion que decis (la de ponerlas de canto) no garantiza que alcancen.

pero estas muy cerca, pensa que pasaria si pones la monedas acostadas en lugar de ponerlas de canto  :? 

saludos.

----------


## trasobo

> Evidentemente es correcto! :D 
> 
> Otra:
> 
> Un hombre que vive en la costa, está viendo las noticias de la tele, ve un accidente (en las noticias) en el que muere gente, sube las escaleras de su casa, enciende la luz y se tira por la ventana (suicida).
> 
> ¿Cuál era el trabajo del dicho hombre?


Era Farero, y ese día se olvidó de encender la luz del faro

----------


## Ignagamo

El 80% de los niños de una guarderia comun y corriente lograron descifrarlo mientras tanto el 20 % de los juniors de la universidad de harvard tardaron en resolver este acertijo 

*Que es mayor que dios, 
mas malefico que el mismo demonio. 
los pobres lo tienen. 
a los ricos no les hace falta 
los muertos lo piensan. 
y si lo comes moriras*

----------


## gomobel

> El 80% de los niños de una guarderia comun y corriente lograron descifrarlo mientras tanto el 20 % de los juniors de la universidad de harvard tardaron en resolver este acertijo 
> 
> *Que es mayor que dios, 
> mas malefico que el mismo demonio. 
> los pobres lo tienen. 
> a los ricos no les hace falta 
> los muertos lo piensan. 
> y si lo comes moriras*


Creo que lo pusieron ya....¿no era nada?

:D

----------


## Mistico

Es nada, si, nada de nada de nada... 


Saludos :)

----------


## Mr.Mind

> *El 80% de los niños de una guarderia comun y corriente lograron descifrarlo mientras tanto el 20 % de los juniors de la universidad de harvard tardaron en resolver este acertijo* 
> 
> *Que es mayor que dios, 
> mas malefico que el mismo demonio. 
> los pobres lo tienen. 
> a los ricos no les hace falta 
> los muertos lo piensan. 
> y si lo comes moriras*


Eso quiere decir que el 20% de los niños tambien dudaron o no lo acertaron, y el 80% de los de Harvard lo adivinaron, estan en el mismo tanto por ciento, yo creo que esos datos estan mal, yo tambien lo lei hace tiempo , seguramente este inventado por un cateto que no sepa de tantos por ciento

----------


## angelydemonio

Hey, esto se está muriendo..! (si es que ya no se murió)

Bueno, trato de poner algo para que vuelvan a este tema que había tenido éxito en su momento..


A ver...

¿Cuáles posibles resultados tiene esta ecuación?

 a + b + c  =  a . b . c 

Es decir.. Tres numeros que al multiplicarlos den el mismo resultado que al sumarlos..

(Se excluye al 0...)

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Infinitas ...

Dado que hay una sola ecuación con tres incógnitas, el sistema tiene dos grado de libertad.

así pues: 

a+b = abc - c ; a+b = c*(ab-1)

c=(a+b)/(ab-1)

Dada qualquier a y b ... obtendrás una c que quadre con la ecuación.

1 2 3
11 1 1.2
infinitas ...

----------


## Cuasimago

Esto es un enigma buenisimo.., a ver quien me dá una respuesta.

Pregunta:
¿Por que Cuasimago se pierde estos hilos tan buenisimos, y cuando se dá cuenta van siempre por la página 23 o 24?

Ahora otra:

*Un chaval va cargado con tres melones y se dispone a cuzar un puente. En el puente hay un cartel que dice* "Peligro de derrumbe. Este puente solo puede soportar un peso maximo de 75 Kg"

*El chaval pesa 71 Kg.
Los melones pesan 2 Kg cada uno.

Aún así y gracias a su profesión, consigue pasar el puente.

¿A que se dedicaba el chaval?*

----------


## lugosi

> Esto es un enigma buenisimo.., a ver quien me dá una respuesta.
> 
> Pregunta:
> ¿Por que Cuasimago se pierde estos hilos tan buenisimos, y cuando se dá cuenta van siempre por la página 23 o 24?
> 
> Ahora otra:
> 
> *Un chaval va cargado con tres melones y se dispone a cuzar un puente. En el puente hay un cartel que dice* "Peligro de derrumbe. Este puente solo puede soportar un peso maximo de 75 Kg"
> 
> ...


Era malabarista. Logró pasar porque llevaba siempre un melón en el aire...

----------


## Cuasimago

¡Bingo!

----------


## Kal-El

Encontre este hilo tarde pero lo voy a intentar...

A ver...

Un pastor quiere dejarle 19 ovejas de herencia a sus 3 hijos antes de morir. De la siguiente manera: Al mayor, le deja la mitad. Al del medio le deja 1/4 y al menor de todos le deja 1/5.

Como se repartieron las ovejas teniendo en cuenta que no hubo que sacrificar a ninguna de ellas, o sea, que todos se llevaron sus ovejas enteritas?  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:

----------


## gomobel

Creo que así de pronto es imposible hacer el reparto porque salen medias ovejas, pero si alguien les deja una más (total 20):

la mitad: 10
1/4: 5
1/5: 4

Salen 19 ovejas repartidas, la otra se la devuelven al otro pastor feliz y tan contentos :D

----------


## Chema78

> Un pastor quiere dejarle 19 ovejas de herencia a sus 3 hijos antes de morir. De la siguiente manera: Al mayor, le deja la mitad. Al del medio le deja 1/4 y al menor de todos le deja 1/5.
> 
> Como se repartieron las ovejas teniendo en cuenta que no hubo que sacrificar a ninguna de ellas, o sea, que *todos se llevaron sus ovejas enteritas*?  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:



Tiene "trampa" o esta mal planteada, no?
La mitad de 19 son 9,5 :Confused: !!!!??!!??!





Seguro que tiene trampa y quedo fatal jajajajajaja  :Oops:   :Lol:   :Oops:

----------


## trasobo

Esta bien planteado(creo yo, aunque soy de letras), solo hay que hacer una ecuación. ¡Qué recuerdos! a ver si no lo he hecho mal.

x/2+x/4+x/5=19   tenemos que x =20

y así nos queda que:
el mayor: 10 ovejas
el mediano: 5 ovejas
el pequeño: 4 ovejas

Un saludo!

----------


## Mistico

> Encontre este hilo tarde pero lo voy a intentar...
> 
> A ver...
> 
> Un pastor quiere dejarle 19 ovejas de herencia a sus 3 hijos antes de morir. De la siguiente manera: Al mayor, le deja la mitad. Al del medio le deja 1/4 y al menor de todos le deja 1/5.
> 
> Como se repartieron las ovejas teniendo en cuenta que no hubo que sacrificar a ninguna de ellas, o sea, que todos se llevaron sus ovejas enteritas?  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:


¿Las herencias no se dejan después de morir?

herencia.

(Del lat. haerentia, n. pl. del part. act. de haerēre, estar adherido, infl. en su significado por heredar).


1. f. Derecho de heredar.

2. f. Conjunto de bienes, derechos y obligaciones que, al morir alguien, son transmisibles a sus herederos o a sus legatarios.


Bueno... no sé si es un error de expresión...o hay ahí una pequeña trampilla donde reside el "intríngulis" del juego.

Un saludo  :)

----------


## trasobo

En principio, suele ser lo normal que se repartan los bienes a la muerte del testador. 

Pero sí que puede ocurrir (como sucede aquí en Aragón), que existan pactos futuros a cargo de la herencia, es decir, que se den bienes en vida. Así que podría darse este supuesto.

Un saludo

----------


## Kal-El

*gomobel dijo*: 


> "..Creo que así de pronto es imposible hacer el reparto porque salen medias ovejas, pero si alguien les deja una más (total 20): 
> 
> la mitad: 10 
> 1/4: 5 
> 1/5: 4 
> 
> Salen 19 ovejas repartidas, la otra se la devuelven al otro pastor feliz y tan contentos


Muy bien orientado...Gomogobel!!!

El padre pide una oveja prestada al campo vecino. Con lo cual ahora tiene 20 ovejas...

Al mayor le deja la mitad = 1/2 de 20 = 10 
Al del medio le deja 1/4 = 1/4 de 20 = 5 
Al menor ne deja 1/5 = 1/5 de 20 = 4 

La suma del reparto da 19. Con lo cual posteriormente devuelve la oveja que pidio prestada y todos contentos.


*Mistico dijo:* 


> "...¿Las herencias no se dejan después de morir?..."


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: , tenes toda la razon...pero bueno tomalo como una cesion de bienes...


*Trasobo*: Bien resuelto pero le falto el "detalle". Date cuenta que desde el porincipio dije que eran 19 las ovejas...y tus cuentas dan 20...y a no ser que justo el reparto fuese cuendo una estaba pariendo...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## trasobo

:Oops:   :Oops:  bueno, está visto que lo mio no son los números...en fin, otra vez será.  :Wink:  

Un saludo!

----------


## Kal-El

Estos son juegos muy bonitos para hacer, mas cuando hay muchas mujeres (de esas que nunca declaran su edad) 

No es para que den la resolucion del juego (lo se hacer).

Simplemente queria saber si saben adivinar *Cuanto calza y la edad* o *La edad de la persona y la cantidad de miembros de su familia*.

Se animan?.

----------


## Kal-El

Mientras piensan...aca les dejo otro...

Hace mucho tiempo, en una noche madrileña, cayo a media noche un tremendo chaparron.

¿Es posible que 72 hs despues de esa terrible tormenta ya tuvieran en madrid, tiempo soleado?

----------


## Rafa505

Si 72h después era de noche la cosa va difícil para que haya sol.

----------


## Kal-El

Hummmmmm!!!...Madura el Knock Out...

----------


## hawyn yaur

estas en una casa sin electricidad, esta en ruinas, no tiene calefaccion ni luz ni nada.

un tio muy pero que muy malo te dice que tienes que morir, te deja escojer entre:

Puñalada   /   Pistola   /    silla electrica     /     estrangulamiento    / quemaduras


cual es la mejor opcion?

----------


## rofman

> estas en una casa sin electricidad, esta en ruinas, no tiene calefaccion ni luz ni nada.
> 
> un tio muy pero que muy malo te dice que tienes que morir, te deja escojer entre:
> 
> Puñalada   /   Pistola   /    silla electrica     /     estrangulamiento    / quemaduras
> 
> 
> cual es la mejor opcion?


Pues la silla electrica!!!!!

----------


## magikko

Es una casa sin electricidad   :Wink:

----------


## hawyn yaur

joer nadie a picao xD ( yo cuando me lo dijeron dije el tiro pq es mas rapido )  :Lol:

----------


## Kal-El

Si o Si te tenes que matar :Confused:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Qué tipo de casa en ruinas tiene una silla eléctrica?
¿Quién viviria allí?
¿Estará la casa en Texas?

----------


## ExTrEm0

Pues la pistola, digo yo. Si tienes que morir es la más segura y directa xD

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Pero ExTrEm0, ¿Por qué hay que morir?

Si te deja pillar la silla eléctrica, y sabes que va a fallar ... ¿Por qué no la coges?

----------


## ExTrEm0

> estas en una casa sin electricidad, esta en ruinas, no tiene calefaccion ni luz ni nada.
> 
> un tio muy pero que muy malo te dice que tienes que morir, te deja escojer entre:
> 
> Puñalada   /   Pistola   /    silla electrica     /     estrangulamiento    / quemaduras
> 
> 
> cual es la mejor opcion?


si TIENES QUE MORIR, la mejor opcion es la pistola.

----------


## gomobel

> Pero ExTrEm0, ¿Por qué hay que morir?
> 
> Si te deja pillar la silla eléctrica, y sabes que va a fallar ... ¿Por qué no la coges?


Esto es un preso que llega de la milla verde y le pregunta el verdugo, ¿silla eléctrica u horca?

-Silla mejor, ¿no?

Total que están a puntito de ejecutarle, el verdugo le da al ON y nada. Le vuelve a dar y nada. Otra vez. Nada, que le dicen que le ejecutan otro día. Y el preso que no es tonto lo proclama por todo el penal. "La silla no funciona, la silla no funciona".

Al día siguiente van a ejecutar a otro preso y le hacen la pregunta de rigor...¿Silla u horca?

-Horca, claro, que la silla no funciona :D

jajajajaja

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

San ExTrEm0 Mártir ...  :D  :D  :D 

Busca en el emule un corto de animación de Cuttlas que se llama, 77 formas de matar y morir.   :Wink:

----------


## Kal-El

El asunto esta en que el tipo dice que te tenes que morir, no matarte.

Y te da a elegir entre Puñalada - Pistola - silla electrica - estrangulamiento - quemaduras 

Si tengo que morir moriria de viejo o de hambre ya que la casa esta en ruinas, no hay nada y para colmo tampoco dice asesinado. Simplemente morirme.

La puñalada me la puedo pegar en cualquier lado y no significa que me mate y si lo hago en el corazon o la cabeza, seria suicidio, no muerte. Lo mismo que con la pistola.

Si es estrangulamiento, seria asesinato; caso contrario seria ahorcado, lo que seguiria siendo un suicidio, no muerte.

Por el resto no hay drama, ya que no hay ni luz ni gas para las quemaduras.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Joé si partimos de toda esa base... :-s

Anda que hay que ser rebuscado...

----------


## Kal-El

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  ...

Mente inquieta, ExTrEm0..., mente inquieta...  :Wink:

----------


## runnerbcn

Sólo me he leído las primeras páginas del hilo y corro el riesgo de meter la pata hasta la cerviz, pero hasta donde yo he llegado nadie había resuelto el enigma del cuadrado con tres rayas. Ahí va mi solución:
- Se dibuja un cuadrado normal, con sus cuatro lados rectos e iguales, y dentro del cuadrado se dibujan tres rayas. Y ya tenemos nuestro cuadrado con tres rayas.

Saludos.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> El asunto esta en que el tipo dice que te tenes que morir, no matarte.


No te puedes matar y no morir. ¿Cómo se hace ese?
¿Qué diferencia formal hay entre suicidio y murte?

----------


## letang

runnerbcn, no sé dónde está la cerviz pero el caso es que sí estaba resuelto (en la página 4)  :Wink1: 

No se me ocurre ningún problema más de este tipo, así que me voy a inventar uno.

Tenemos delante nuestra un cazo con agua. Lo ponemos al fuego.
¿Cómo podemos saber cuándo estará hirviendo el agua si tenemos los ojos vendados y suponiendo que no emita ningún ruido en la ebullición y no podemos meter el dedo en el cazo?.

----------


## Rafa505

Tocando el cazo, cuando esté caliente el agua, el cazo quemará.

----------


## letang

Lo siento, edite justo mientras escribías y puse lo del dedo  :117: 

De todas formas metiendo el dedo sabrías que está caliente pero no sabrías si hierve... Tocando el cazo, ídem.

Hay dos soluciones, pensaba eliminar uan de ellas pero bueno, la dejo.

Es una absoluta chorrada, pero es lo primero que se me ocurrió sin pensar mucho :P Y una de las soluciones me vais a pegar si la digo, jejeje.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

A partir de unos 60ºC ya puedes tener quemaduras de 3º grado si tocas metal. (Si tocas algodón, ya puedes tenerlo a 300ºC qu no te quemas tanto).

Así que te quemarias, y el agua no hierve.

Yo pondria la mano encima del cazo, si la mano se me humedece (o si me escaldo), por la condesación del vapor de agua sobre mi mano (que esta a unos 36ºC) sabré que esta hirviendo, sino, no.

Si no siempre puedo meterle un termometro eléctrico que me avise cuando llegue a 100ºC

----------


## Rafa505

Por no borrar lo edité y puse lo primero que se me ocurrió.  :Smile1:  

A ver si enconráis solución a este:

Si tres gatos atrapan tres ratas en tres minutos, ¿cuántos gatos atraparán 100 ratas en 100 minutos?.

----------


## runnerbcn

> runnerbcn, no sé dónde está la cerviz pero el caso es que sí estaba resuelto (en la página 4)


La historia es que como no estaba logeado al ver las respuestas, no ví tu imagen. Ya decía yo que esa parte de la conversación no la entendía demasiado   :Lol:  

Saludos.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Puede que sean 3333 ratas?

----------


## Rafa505

La pregunta es que cuántos gatos atrapan 100 ratas en 100 minutos, no cuantas ratas son atrapadas por 100 (o 3, no se que pregunta has contestado) gatos en 100 minutos.

----------


## Kal-El

Por logica un gato tambien tarda 3 minutos en atrapar una rata.

Por consiguiente...supongo que los 3 gatos tardaran 100 minutos en atrapar 100 ratas..

----------


## letang

3_de_diamantes, ¿y cómo sabrías la temperatura que indica el termómetro? Pero sí, la cosa va por ahí xD Sólo falta un adjetivo xD

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

A) Yo tengo los ojos vendados, pero mi compañero no.
B) El Termometro "pita" cuando la temperatura no cambia en "x" segundos.


Se me han ocurrido más opciones.

C) Con un detector de humos.
D) Con una de esas teteras que pitan cuando hierve el agua.
E) El agua rebosa, apaga el fuego, y empieza a apestar a gas.
D) Con una cámara de infrarojos. (Toma ya!!)
F) Sobre los gatos, y las ratas, se me ha ido la olla ...

----------


## Rafa505

Hay otra posibilidad aparte de que 1 gato atrape 1 rata en 3 minutos.
Me estoy liando hasta yo, y eso que me sé la respuesta.

----------


## letang

3_de_diamantes, era un termómetro, y con lo del adjetivo me refería a un termómetro PARLANTE xD
Al igual que hay relojes para ciegos que te dicen la hora con voz, también hay termómetros con voz xD

¿Véis como era una chorrada?  :Wink1: 
La otra respuesta, la que decía que me íbais a matar era tener a otra persona al lado y preguntarle. Pero en este caso no hace falta termómetro ni nada, jajajaja.

----------


## hawyn yaur

tienes 9 bolas, una balanza y una de las bolas pesa mas, pero tu no sabes cual es.

solo puedes pasar 3 veces, como descubres la bola que pesa mas?

----------


## Kal-El

*Rafa505*:

otra respuesta podria ser que entre los 3 gatos tarden 3 minutos, con lo cual se precisarian 100 gatos para 100 minutos en un lugar con 100 ratas...

----------


## rofman

> Tocando el cazo, cuando esté caliente el agua, el cazo quemará.



Creo que los tiros no van por ahí, pues el agua hierve a 100ºC y el cazo estará caliente muchisimo antes!!!

Lo que no estaria mal es que nos dijese por ejemplo si se puede poner la mano dentro del cazo sin tocar el agua cuando salpique ya esta.

o lo que estaria permitido y lo que no.


Edito:   Upsss no me di cuenta que habia otra pagian perdon :P

----------


## trasobo

> tienes 9 bolas, una balanza y una de las bolas pesa mas, pero tu no sabes cual es.
> 
> solo puedes pasar 3 veces, como descubres la bola que pesa mas?


Se coge en la balanza y se ponen tres en cada lado. Si estan equilibradas, la pesada esta en los tres restantes; si se desequilibra, se coge el lado que más pesa. Y se pone una en cada lado dela balanza, si se desequilibra, ya tenemos la que más pesa; y si no se desequilibra es la que tenemos fuera.

Un saludo!

----------


## ExTrEm0

Muy rebuscado, voy a proponer uno, más sencillo.

Un viajero llega a una bifurcación. sabe que en una direccion esta Sincerio y en la otra Falsio (En Sincerio todos los habitantes son sinceros, y en Falsio todos los habitantes son falsos). Se encuentra a un hombre en la bifurcacion (puede ser de Sincerio o de Falsio). Con una sola pregunta, el viajero debe saber en que direccion esta cada pueblo.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Le enseña las manos y le pregunta ...

¿Quantos dedos tengo en cada mano?

Si dice 5 el tio es de Sinceiro. Si dice algo distinto, el tio es de Falsio.

Sabiendo de que pueblo es, luego tiene que esperar al cambio de guardia y ver a que poblado se va. Entoces le seguiremos o no, en función de la respuesta que haya dado y al pueblo al que queramos ir.

PD: Me se la respuesta "formal", pero es más divertido inventarse respuestas válidas posibles.

----------


## angelydemonio

Bueno, vamos con el pensamiento lateral...


"Un famoso científico se hallaba en el laboratorio trabajando como solía hacerlo todos los días. Últimamente, dos poderosas organizaciones querían contratarlo puesto que él conocía la cura para una enfermedad que se venía buscando desde hace muchos años sin éxito alguno. Ambas querían llevarlo a sus respectivos países y le habían ofrecido cifras millonarias.
Al negarse él ante la petición de las dos organizaciones, los directores de las mismas comenzaron a perseguirlo y planeaban su secuestro.
Una de las organizaciones estaba ubicada en Italia, la otra en Argentina.
El científico sabía de la ubicación de las organizaciones; también estaba enterado de que las mismas planeaban secuestrarlo.
Ese día en que salió del laboratorio, dos hombres se aproximaron a él y lo metieron en un coche. Posteriormente lo durmieron con un potente somnífero.
Horas después, el científico despierta en un cuarto sin ventanas y con la puerta cerrada. Lo único que hay en la habitación es un lavabo y una cama. Quiere mirar su reloj, pero no lo tiene junto a él.
Luego de un instante se da cuenta de que la organización que lo secuestró era la que se encontraba en Argentina."

¿Cómo lo hace?

----------


## Rafa505

Se me acaba de ocurrir, en el Hemisferio Sur el agua del lavabo gira al revés que en el Norte, si gira en un sentido está en Italia
y si gira en el otro en Argentina

----------


## rofman

> Se me acaba de ocurrir, en el Hemisferio Sur el agua del lavabo gira al revés que en el Norte, si gira en un sentido está en Italia
> y si gira en el otro en Argentina


efectivamente a causa de la aceleración de coriolis!!!!

----------


## Kal-El

Estaban las puertas y las paredes escritas...  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Yo estoy con Kal-El, habia un póster de Maradona en la pared.  :Wink1: 

(Me quedo con las fuerzas de Coriolis) ... jeje

Propongo uno:

Un sultán intentó aumentar el número de mujeres disponibles para su harén promulgando una ley que prohibía tener más hijos a las familias en cuanto en ellas naciera un varón. 

Su razonamiento era: "De esta forma habrá familias de un sólo varón, otras de varón y hembra, otras con un varón y dos, tres, cuatro hembras, etc. 

El promedio de hembras será superior al de varones". ¿Es correcto el razonamiento?

----------


## Patito

Yo creo que no dará el resultado que quiere el sultán.
El primer hijo nacido de cada mujer tiene las mismas posibilidades de ser varón como de ser mujer. Las madres de varones no tendrán mas hijos. Las madres de mujeres tendrán entonces sus segundos hijos, y otra vez la probabilidad se repartirá entre mujeres y varones. otra vez más, las madres de varones no podrán tener más hijos, y las otras, madres de mujeres, tendrán una tercera oportunidad. En cada caso la cantidad de mujeres tenderá a ser igual que la cantidad de varones.

Es lo que pienso...

Si he acertado, ahí va uno:

En una abadía hay 50 monjes que han hecho un voto de silencio y de censura, por lo que NO PUEDEN HABLAR NI TIENEN NADA EN LO QUE VERSE REFLEJADA SU PROPIA IMÁGEN.
Siempre comen en una mesa redonda, en la que cada uno de los monjes puede ver a los otros 49. Es el único momento del día en el que todos se ven. Un día, mientras todos los monjes estaban sentados  a la mesa, el padre prior rompe el voto de silencio y les dice:
"Esta noche ha bajado un ángel del cielo y a uno o más de uno lo ha marcado con una cruz en la frente. El o los que tengan la cruz deberán partir juntos en peregrinación."
A los 7 días, todos los monjes que tenían una cruz en la frente partieron en peregrinación.

La pregunta es: ¿Cuántos monjes partieron y cómo supieron que eran ellos?
Os recuerdo que no pueden hablar entre ellos, no tienen ninguna manera para verse reflejados (ni espejos, ni agua, ni nada de nada).

Hala, ahí queda eso!

----------


## hawyn yaur

todos la tenian, uno veia que los otros 49 la tenian i el pensava: pues yo tambien la tenrde.

----------


## rofman

> todos la tenian, uno veia que los otros 49 la tenian i el pensava: pues yo tambien la tenrde.



o quizás al revés!!!

como nadie tenia nada cada uno pensó que seria él el marcado!!!!

----------


## The Black Prince

> Bueno, vamos con el pensamiento lateral...
> 
> 
> "Un famoso científico se hallaba en el laboratorio trabajando como solía hacerlo todos los días. Últimamente, dos poderosas organizaciones querían contratarlo puesto que él conocía la cura para una enfermedad que se venía buscando desde hace muchos años sin éxito alguno. Ambas querían llevarlo a sus respectivos países y le habían ofrecido cifras millonarias.
> Al negarse él ante la petición de las dos organizaciones, los directores de las mismas comenzaron a perseguirlo y planeaban su secuestro.
> Una de las organizaciones estaba ubicada en Italia, la otra en Argentina.
> El científico sabía de la ubicación de las organizaciones; también estaba enterado de que las mismas planeaban secuestrarlo.
> Ese día en que salió del laboratorio, dos hombres se aproximaron a él y lo metieron en un coche. Posteriormente lo durmieron con un potente somnífero.
> Horas después, el científico despierta en un cuarto sin ventanas y con la puerta cerrada. Lo único que hay en la habitación es un lavabo y una cama. Quiere mirar su reloj, pero no lo tiene junto a él.
> ...


El científico era Italiano

EDITO:
Al revés, es argentino pero como índica horas después sabe que todavía se encuentra en su tierra, si no tardaría mínimo un día.Lo del coche no puedo obviarlo puesto que está dormido.

----------


## SEJO

> Bueno, vamos con el pensamiento lateral...
> 
> 
> "Un famoso científico se hallaba en el laboratorio trabajando como solía hacerlo todos los días. Últimamente, dos poderosas organizaciones querían contratarlo puesto que él conocía la cura para una enfermedad que se venía buscando desde hace muchos años sin éxito alguno. Ambas querían llevarlo a sus respectivos países y le habían ofrecido cifras millonarias.
> Al negarse él ante la petición de las dos organizaciones, los directores de las mismas comenzaron a perseguirlo y planeaban su secuestro.
> Una de las organizaciones estaba ubicada en Italia, la otra en Argentina.
> El científico sabía de la ubicación de las organizaciones; también estaba enterado de que las mismas planeaban secuestrarlo.
> Ese día en que salió del laboratorio, dos hombres se aproximaron a él y lo metieron en un coche. Posteriormente lo durmieron con un potente somnífero.
> Horas después, el científico despierta en un cuarto sin ventanas y con la puerta cerrada. Lo único que hay en la habitación es un lavabo y una cama. Quiere mirar su reloj, pero no lo tiene junto a él.
> ...




sin dudas, le afanaron (robaron) el reloj!!!

Argentina pais generoso!

----------


## Patito

> Iniciado por hawyn yaur
> 
> todos la tenian, uno veia que los otros 49 la tenian i el pensava: pues yo tambien la tenrde.
> 
> 
> 
> o quizás al revés!!!
> 
> como nadie tenia nada cada uno pensó que seria él el marcado!!!!



Como pista os puedo decir quehabía más de uno, ya que si hubiera habido sólo uno se habría ido antes... 8)

----------


## Ella

> Como pista os puedo decir quehabía más de uno, ya que si hubiera habido sólo uno se habría ido antes... 8)


pero has dicho que en la mesa cada monje veia a los 49 restantes
con verles y señalar a quienes tienen la marca en la frente... :roll:
si no pueden hacer eso

si solo uno esta marcado ve a todos sin marca, y como el monje que hablo dijo que habia al menos uno marcado, y el ve a todos sin marca, despues de comer se va, porque supone que el la tiene.
en el caso de haber dos
ambos ven al otro marcado, y piensan que solo hay uno
al siguiente dia en la cena, uno ve al otro marcado y piensa. si este tio no se ha ido es que esta viendo a otro marcado, pero no hay ningun otro marcado..solo veo una marca, por tanto tengo que ser yo. y despues de la cena se van
asi que si se van a los y dias, tienen que haber 7 monjes marcados

----------


## Patito

No lo podías haber explicado mejor, Ella!
Quien dijo que la inteligencia nunca va asociada con la belleza, miente!!!  :Oops:  

Hala, creo que te toca ponernos en un aprieto mental...  :Wink:

----------


## Ella

pues me arranco con una de misterio, si ya preguntada, sorry, pero no he seguido el post:

para enrique, el policia municipal de torrecaballeros, el cadaver del tio lucas, de bruces en el salon de su casa, solo podia significar que la muerte le habia sorprendido mientrsa estaba liando uno de sus cigarros de picadura. sin embargo, el informe del forense fue explicito: el muerto, dueño de una de lsa fincas mas importantes de la localidad, habia fallecido a consecuencia de una fuerte dosis de VENENO.
-si, yo estaba ayer en la casa, pero no quise ver el cadaver- dijo MIGUEL ANGEL, sobrino de la victima.- como mi profesion es la de bioquimico, soy aprensivo de estas cosas

rocardo, el capataz, declaro:
-estoy seguro de que esto ha sido obra de MIGUEL ANGEL, que la tenia tomada conmigo porque LORENA y yo nos llevamos my bien.
que ricardo y lorena (la hija del muerto), se entendian daba otro cariz al caso, que enrique se apunto.
-creo que no le descubro nada nuevo si le digo que im padre nos habia desheredado a mi primo miguel angel y a mi-confirmo LORENA.- yo estaba ayer aqui para suplicarle que me perdonara.
-mi querida prima, creo que por ti y por ese tal ricardo, mi pobre tio quedo sobre la preciosa alfombra, sumido en el descanso eterno-concluyo sarcastico miguel angel

quien lo mato?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Es evidente que lo mató enrique, el policía.

el relato empieza diciendo... 




> para enrique, el policia municipal de torrecaballeros, el cadaver del tio lucas, de bruces en el salon de su casa,


De ello se desprende que Enrique es sobrino del tío Lucas y, por tanto, su único heredero al estar el resto desheredados. Lo que hizo fue matarle antes de que cambiara de idea en favor de su hija Lorena y él quedase de por vida viviendo del mísero sueldo de policía municipal.
 :Wink:

----------


## Rafa505

¿No hay mayordomo?, yo opino que es el mayordomo, pase lo que pase es el mayordomo.

----------


## Mistico

> pues me arranco con una de misterio, si ya preguntada, sorry, pero no he seguido el post:
> 
> para enrique, el policia municipal de torrecaballeros, el cadaver del tio lucas, de bruces en el salon de su casa, solo podia significar que la muerte le habia sorprendido mientrsa estaba liando uno de sus cigarros de picadura. sin embargo, el informe del forense fue explicito: el muerto, dueño de una de lsa fincas mas importantes de la localidad, habia fallecido a consecuencia de una fuerte dosis de VENENO.
> -si, yo estaba ayer en la casa, pero no quise ver el cadaver- dijo MIGUEL ANGEL, sobrino de la victima.- como mi profesion es la de bioquimico, soy aprensivo de estas cosas
> 
> rocardo, el capataz, declaro:
> -estoy seguro de que esto ha sido obra de MIGUEL ANGEL, que la tenia tomada conmigo porque LORENA y yo nos llevamos my bien.
> que ricardo y lorena (la hija del muerto), se entendian daba otro cariz al caso, que enrique se apunto.
> -creo que no le descubro nada nuevo si le digo que im padre nos habia desheredado a mi primo miguel angel y a mi-confirmo LORENA.- yo estaba ayer aqui para suplicarle que me perdonara.
> ...



Complicado, pero me aventuro a ir apuntando algo a ver si con ello sale alguna idea... Según manifiestas al principio, Enrique se encuentra con el cadáver del tio Lucas...por lo que Enrique debe ser familiar de este, es decir, un sobrino, al igual que Miguel Ángel, y el tercer familiar sería Lorena. Enrique sabe que Lucas ha desheredado a ambos... pero también conoce que Lorena iba a pedirle perdón, y que si este le perdonaba tendría que compartir toda la herencia (que hasta el momento era sólo para él) de nuevo con Lorena y Miguel Ángel, por lo que decide matarlo para salvaguardar sus intereses económicos...el asesino...Enrique, el policía municipal...(seguro que no he acertado nada de nada... pero es que cuando empiezo a echarle imaginación a las cosas...)


Un saludo :)

EDITO:   O`Malley me has cogido la vez, estaba escribiendo todo este rollazo.. mientras tú respondias también...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Lo siento, Misty. No hace falta ni foto finish: 10 minutos de diferencia.

----------


## Mistico

aish si es que tenía que haber puesto la solución al momento y después en otro post explicarla :P:P:P, la próxima vez ...estaré más rápido...Un saludo, Irlandés!

----------


## angelydemonio

Mmm... ¿Están seguros de que con "tío Lucas" el texto se refiere a que el tal Lucas es el tío del policía? Cuidado que algunos textos de este tipo a veces hablan de un "tío" porque luego en el problema habrá involucrados sobrinos. En mi opinión, creo que el texto tendría que decir "su tío Lucas" para que entendamos que era tío del policía. Aunque no descarto del todo la posibilidad de que sea tío de Enrique, puesto que hay problemas que se basan en este tipo de trampas en el enunciado.

Había que preguntarle a Ella que formuló el acertijo para ver si estamos sobre una buena pista...



Saludos.

----------


## Ella

creo que no hay relacion en parentesco entre el poli y "el tio lucas" parece ser que "el tio lucas" es el nombre del muerte, en plan "el tio sam"
 :Wink:

----------


## Chema78

Y no tendrá algo que ver el echo de que lo envenenarán y que miguelangel sea bioquímico??
Es que si no no entiendo que importancia tiene que sea bioquímico ni que lo envenenaran :Confused:

----------


## Patito

Ay, aficionados!!! Hay que tener en cuenta todos los detalles!

Miguel Angel es bioquímico, por lo que puede tener fácil acceso y conoce bien cualquier veneno. Si todo apunta a que el tío Lucas fue envenenado y se estaba liando un cigarrillo, tenemos dos opciones: que le pegó un bajonazo por ser una maría demasiado fuerte o que el listillo del sobrino le metió alguna porquería en el pegamento del papel de fumar, y al liar el cigarrillo chupó la sustancia y se puso a criar malvas...
Algo así como lo de los libros en el nombre de la rosa...

Si no es eso, voy a quedar fatal, por listo...  :Oops:

----------


## Ella

> Y no tendrá algo que ver el echo de que lo envenenarán y que miguelangel sea bioquímico??
> Es que si no no entiendo que importancia tiene que sea bioquímico ni que lo envenenaran


si tu respuesta es: lo mato miguel angel porque es bioquimico

respuesta: incorrecta

el ser bioquimico es una sospecha, lo mismo el hecho que la ambos afirmen que hayan estado en la casa, pero no es la razon que confirme la culpabilidad

----------


## Chema78

> Ay, aficionados!!! Hay que tener en cuenta todos los detalles!
> 
> Miguel Angel es bioquímico, por lo que puede tener fácil acceso y conoce bien cualquier veneno. Si todo apunta a que el tío Lucas fue envenenado y se estaba liando un cigarrillo, tenemos dos opciones: que le pegó un bajonazo por ser una maría demasiado fuerte o que el listillo del sobrino le metió alguna porquería en el pegamento del papel de fumar, y al liar el cigarrillo chupó la sustancia y se puso a criar malvas...
> Algo así como lo de los libros en el nombre de la rosa...
> 
> Si no es eso, voy a quedar fatal, por listo...



Eso es lo que yo pensaba, pero....... :-(

----------


## eldavy

El bioquímico miente, porque si no vio el cadáver, no podía saber que quedó "sobre la preciosa alfombra".

----------


## Ella

> El bioquímico miente, porque si no vio el cadáver, no podía saber que quedó "sobre la preciosa alfombra".


muy bien!!!, miguel angel es el asecino
te toca preguntar   :Wink:

----------


## eldavy

Vaya, yo sólo pasaba por aquí...

Le echo un vistazo a este topic de vez en cuando porque me gusta darle al coco, pero no lo estoy siguiendo, de modo que te devuelvo el turno, guapetona.   :Wink:

----------


## Ella

> Vaya, yo sólo pasaba por aquí...
> 
> Le echo un vistazo a este topic de vez en cuando porque me gusta darle al coco, pero no lo estoy siguiendo, de modo que te devuelvo el turno, guapetona.


vale, pues uno facilito: si la tercera es JAS y la cuarta OND, como es la primera?

----------


## Chema78

Facilito :Confused: ?

----------


## Patito

Facil: EFM

Enero, Febrero y Marzo. El tercer trimestre es Julio, Agosto y Septiembre, y el cuarto Octubre, noviembre y Diciembre.

Si me ha tocado el premio gordo, te vuelvo a ceder el turno, que tienes más gracia que yo...

----------


## Ella

> Facil: EFM
> 
> Enero, Febrero y Marzo. El tercer trimestre es Julio, Agosto y Septiembre, y el cuarto Octubre, noviembre y Diciembre.
> 
> Si me ha tocado el premio gordo, te vuelvo a ceder el turno, que tienes más gracia que yo...


premio gordo,si
yo otra vez? venga...

uno facil pero que te hace invertir el tiempo
recomendacion: cojed papel, lapiz y goma

CONDICIONES INICIALES:

- 5 casas, cada una de un color
-cada casa tiene un dueño de nacionalidad diferente
-los 5 dueños fuman, beben y tienen una mascota diferente
-ningun dueño tiene la misma mascota, fuma la misma marca ni bebe la misma bebida

DATOS

-el noruego vive en la 1º casa, junto a la casa azul
-el que vive en la casa del centro toma leche
-el ingles vive en la casa roja
-la mascota del sueco es un perro
-el danes bebe te
-la casa verde es la inmediata de la izq de la casa blanca
-el de la casa verde toma cafe
-el que fuma pall mall cria pajaros
-el de la casa amarilla fuma dunhill
-el que fuma blend vive junto al que tiene gatos
-el que tiene caballos vive junto al que fuma dunhill
-el que fuma blue master bebe cerveza
-el aleman fuma prince
-el que fuma blend tiene un vecino que bebe agua

*quien tiene peces por mascota?*

----------


## Rafa505

Ese ya ha salido.  :Wink:

----------


## Ella

> Ese ya ha salido.


no me digas eso, con el trabajo que me ha costado escribirlo

vale, una chunga:

en italia vivia un niño en una humilde morada. se levanta muy temprano para ayudar a su buena mama...



la pregunta: de que murio el mono?


ahora en serio

de que murio el mono??

 :Lol:   :Lol:  

A un cerezo subi, que cerezas tenia, ni cerezas toque, ni cerezas deje: cuantas cerezas habia?
y si: a un cerezo trepe, que con cerezas halle, yo cerezas no comi, mas cerezas no deje: cuantas cerezas habia?

----------


## Rafa505

El mono murió de sida, creo.

Hay 0 cerezas, porque si no dejaste, es que no dejaste.

----------


## gomobel

> Iniciado por Rafa505
> 
> Ese ya ha salido. 
> 
> 
> no me digas eso, con el trabajo que me ha costado escribirlo
> 
> vale, una chunga:
> 
> ...


¿Había dos cerezas? Dejaste una cereza (sin ssss) y te comiste otra... :S

----------


## Ella

> ¿Había dos cerezas? Dejaste una cereza (sin ssss) y te comiste otra... :S


asi es, dos cerezas
habia mas de una porque el arbol tenia cerezaS (plural)
no tocaste cerezas (plural, mas de 1, por tanto solo tocaste una)
no deje cerezas (plural, mas de 1, por tanto solo dejo una)
en total dos
te toca preguntar

----------


## Kal-El

Entonces el mono murio de hambre...por que Ella se comio la cereza que le tocaba a el...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## gomobel

Espero que no esté puesto ya....

Sigue la serie:

2 3 6 7 16 17 ....

----------


## Jaime

Puede ser 44 :Confused:  :roll:

----------


## magohamo

un señor esta en su trabajo llega la hora de irse , apaga la luz y se va
cuando vuelve al dia siguiente lee en el diario que habuian muero 100 personas (por su culpa)
de que  trabaja el hombre??

----------


## Kal-El

*gomobeeeeel*

Puede ser 20?

Tome esta secuencia de a tercios.

de 2 a 3 hay 1

de 3 a 6 hay 3

de 6 a 7 hay 1

La secuencia entonces seria 1-3-1

Con lo cual queda, para el segundo tercio:

de 16 a 17 hay 1

de 17 (siguiendo la secuencia) a 20 hay 3

El proximo numero para completar el tercio seria 21.

----------


## letang

Creo que el que sigue en la serie de gomobel es el veintidóS.
Y no me lo sabía, lo acabo de deducir  :Wink1:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Yo digo 32, a ver si hay suerte.

2 3 6 7 16 17 ... 32 33 54 55 82 83

----------


## gomobel

Gana mi tocayo, aunque me gu*s*taría que mi colega químico explicara *s*u*s* motivo*s*.... :D

(O*s* he dejado la pi*s*ta para la *s*erie que ha acertado Letang en negrita :D )

----------


## letang

Yo también dejé la piSta en mi menSaje anterior, pero en mayúScula en vez de en negrita  :Wink1:

----------


## gomobel

> Yo también dejé la piSta en mi menSaje anterior, pero en mayúScula en vez de en negrita


Como *s*ólo pu*s*i*s*te una de ella*s* en negrita no me había fijado :D 

Your turn :D

----------


## runnerbcn

> un señor esta en su trabajo llega la hora de irse , apaga la luz y se va
> cuando vuelve al dia siguiente lee en el diario que habuian muero 100 personas (por su culpa)
> de que  trabaja el hombre??


Trabajaba en un faro. Al apagar la luz del faro provocó que un barco se accidentará, matando a 100 personas.

Saludos.

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por magohamo
> 
> un señor esta en su trabajo llega la hora de irse , apaga la luz y se va
> cuando vuelve al dia siguiente lee en el diario que habuian muero 100 personas (por su culpa)
> de que  trabaja el hombre??
> 
> 
> Trabajaba en un faro. Al apagar la luz del faro provocó que un barco se accidentará, matando a 100 personas.
> 
> Saludos.


trabajaba en un aeropuerto, como apago la luz se estrellaron todos los aviones
trabajaba en un tunel (mu oscuro), como apago la luz se estrellaron todos los coches
trabajaba en un loquero, como todos la mayoria que estaba alli tenian miedo a la oscuridad, cogieron los cuchillos y mataron a to el mundo

----------


## ignoto

¡La gallina!

----------


## eldavy

Un huevo.

Marrón.

Crudo.

----------


## Ella

quin me da una respuesta rotunda sobre: que fue primero, el huevo  o la gallina??

----------


## gomobel

¡A ver a ver que os desmadráis! Le toca a Létang, dejaos de gallinas, fareros y huevos :D

 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## ignoto

> ¡A ver a ver que os desmadráis! Le toca a Létang, dejaos de gallinas, fareros y huevos :D
> 
>  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


Cooooooc, coc, coc, coc.

----------


## gomobel

> Iniciado por gomobel
> 
> ¡A ver a ver que os desmadráis! Le toca a Létang, dejaos de gallinas, fareros y huevos :D
> 
>  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:
> 
> 
> Cooooooc, coc, coc, coc.


:D  :o  :twisted:  :mrgreen:  8)

----------


## popt

> quin me da una respuesta rotunda sobre: que fue primero, el huevo  o la gallina??


Lo primero fue un huevo puesto por una cuasi-gallina.  La barrera genética que diferencia lo mínimo que podemos considerar para que una gallina sea gallina de un animal que no llegaríamos a considerar gallina es el cambio que hubo en ese salto de generación.  El problema es que esa línea es tan fina que no se vería a simple vista sino analizando el ADN de los animalitos en cuestión.

¿Suficientemente rotunda la respuesta? :P

BSS

----------


## eldavy

Dándole una vuelta de tuerca más, y desde el más profundo desconocimiento de la materia:
¿Qué sería más plausible: una cuasi-gallina que ponga huevos o una gallina que ponga cuasi-huevos?
¿Se podría considerar gallina a una ponedora de cuasi-huevos?

Para mí la respuesta es que el concepto de huevo es más amplio que el de gallina, englobando formas menos evolucionadas que la actual, no así la gallina.

----------


## rofman

> un señor esta en su trabajo llega la hora de irse , apaga la luz y se va
> cuando vuelve al dia siguiente lee en el diario que habuian muero 100 personas (por su culpa)
> de que  trabaja el hombre??



Pues creo que la historia es que cuando lee la noticia se suicida!!!


porque era Farero no :Confused:

----------


## ignoto

Sobre todo no hay que confundir los huevos marrones crudos con la crudeza de un marrón del tamaño de un huevo.
Tal confusión puede afectar seriamente el gozo que se obtendría de un almuerzo.

Ya sé que esto no es tan asqueroso (ni tan divertido) como montar una baraja invisible con el sistema experimental que propuse, pero también molesta lo suyo.

----------


## letang

El problema del farero, para que sea más específico hay que contarlo diciendo que un hombre está en su casa viendo la tele.
Ve en las noticias un accidente en el que muere mucha gente.
Sube a la planta de arriba, enciende la luz y se suicida.

Es de estos juegos en los que la gente puede preguntar cosas y tú responder "si, no o irrelevante".

La verdad es que ahora no se me ocurre ninguna pregunta de estas, pero os dejo esta web donde podréis hacer varios juegos de esos que se suelen hacer con papel y lápiz (misioneros y caníbales, oveja-lobo-pasto, conectar casas). Aquí los podéis hacer con una animación así que a lo mejor es más fácil.

Se puede jugar a los puntos verdes-claro pequeñitos. Los verde-oscuro más grandes son de pago o hay que registrarse.

http://www.plastelina.net/

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por Ella
> 
> quin me da una respuesta rotunda sobre: que fue primero, el huevo  o la gallina??
> 
> 
> Lo primero fue un huevo puesto por una cuasi-gallina.  La barrera genética que diferencia lo mínimo que podemos considerar para que una gallina sea gallina de un animal que no llegaríamos a considerar gallina es el cambio que hubo en ese salto de generación.  El problema es que esa línea es tan fina que no se vería a simple vista sino analizando el ADN de los animalitos en cuestión.
> 
> ¿Suficientemente rotunda la respuesta? :P
> 
> BSS


primero fue el huevo porque los dinosaurios eran oviparos....suficiente rotunda la respuesta?   :Lol:

----------


## zarkov

> *Dejad de tocar los huevos. Y sobre todo tú, Ignoto*


 :shock:  :shock:

----------


## runnerbcn

> trabajaba en un aeropuerto, como apago la luz se estrellaron todos los aviones
> trabajaba en un tunel (mu oscuro), como apago la luz se estrellaron todos los coches
> trabajaba en un loquero, como todos la mayoria que estaba alli tenian miedo a la oscuridad, cogieron los cuchillos y mataron a to el mundo


En un aeropuerto hay gente trabajando las 24 horas del día. No se apaga la luz. En un túnel, aunque se vaya la luz (no creo que si hay algún encargado de mantenimiento o seguridad pueda encender o apagar la luz a su antojo), los coches deberían llevar sus luces de cruce encendidas. Y en un manicomio no se dejan los cuchillos al alcance de los locos.




> primero fue el huevo porque los dinosaurios eran oviparos....suficiente*mente* rotunda la respuesta?


Los dinosaurios se extinguieron mucho antes de que apareciese la primera cuasi-gallina, creo (ahora viene cuando meto la pata hasta el fondo por segunda vez en este hilo   :Lol:  )

PD: Los comentarios de Ignoto exactamente qué interés tienen para este hilo. Porque resultan especialmente molestos (aunque sospecho que esa es su intención...), desvirtúan el hilo y nadie le llama la atención.

Saludos.

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por Ella
> 
> primero fue el huevo porque los dinosaurios eran oviparos....suficiente*mente* rotunda la respuesta?
> 
> 
> Los dinosaurios se extinguieron mucho antes de que apareciese la primera cuasi-gallina, creo (ahora viene cuando meto la pata hasta el fondo por segunda vez en este hilo   )
> 
> PD: Los comentarios de Ignoto exactamente qué interés tienen para este hilo. Porque resultan especialmente molestos (aunque sospecho que esa es su intención...), desvirtúan el hilo y nadie le llama la atención.
> 
> Saludos.


pero fueron antes que la gallina, en la epoca de dinosaurios no existian gallinas, pero si huevos, no??

----------


## runnerbcn

> Iniciado por runnerbcn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Ella
> 
> ...


Los ornitorrincos también ponen huevos, pero de sus huevos no salen gallinas. Supongo que con los dinosaurios pasará algo parecido. De sus huevos salían dinosaurios, no gallinas, hasta que se extinguieron. Supongo que la pregunta se refiere a los huevos que ponen las gallinas, no a los huevos en general.

Voy a proponer un enigma que espero que no se haya dicho ya:

Tenemos dos vasos iguales, uno lleno de vino y el otro lleno de agua (la misma cantidad exacta en ambos vasos) Pasamos una cucharada del vaso de agua y la vertemos en el vaso de vino y removemos bien. Despues tomamos una cucharada igual del vaso de vino y la pasamos al vaso de agua, y volvemos a remover. ¿Qué hay más: agua en el vaso de vino o vino en el vaso de agua?

Saludos.

----------


## Cuasimago

> ¿Qué sería más plausible: una cuasi-gallina que ponga huevos o una gallina que ponga cuasi-huevos?
> ¿Se podría considerar gallina a una ponedora de cuasi-huevos?


A ver si ahora va a resultar que mi madre fué una gallina...  :D  :D  :D 

A ver... Dios hizo a la primera gallina con una costilla del primer pollo. Luego hicieron guarreridas los dos y la gallina puso el primer huevo.

Y eso os lo demuestro mediante la *FÉ*.

----------


## Cuasimago

Hay más agua en el vaso de vino.

Primero echas agua pura en el vino.
Luego echas vino mezclado con agua en el agua.

Ta chupao.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Es muy mal ejemplo ...

Por que el vino ya lleva agua de por si ...

Hazlo con etanol 100% miscibe con el agua en todas las proporciones ...

Vaso de etanol ... Vaso de agua.

Primero tiras una cucharada de agua al etanol, y luego remueves, luego del etanol, pillas la misma porción, y la devuelves al agua.

¿Qual de los dos está más impuro?

----------


## gomobel

> Es muy mal ejemplo ...
> 
> Por que el vino ya lleva agua de por si ...
> 
> Hazlo con etanol 100% miscibe con el agua en todas las proporciones ...
> 
> Vaso de etanol ... Vaso de agua.
> 
> Primero tiras una cucharada de agua al etanol, y luego remueves, luego del etanol, pillas la misma porción, y la devuelves al agua.
> ...


El etanol no es 100% miscible...

----------


## runnerbcn

> Hay más agua en el vaso de vino.
> 
> Primero echas agua pura en el vino.
> Luego echas vino mezclado con agua en el agua.
> 
> Ta chupao.


¡¡MEEEEC!! Respuesta equivocada. Quedan dos respuestas posibles. El que acierte tendrá que argumentar la respuesta.

Saludos.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

El etanol y el agua son miscibles en todas las proporciones.

¡Cambia de universidad!

¡Me juego lo que quieras!

----------


## gomobel

> El etanol y el agua son miscibles en todas las proporciones.
> 
> ¡Cambia de universidad!
> 
> ¡Me juego lo que quieras!


Creo que no.... pero bueno más años llevas tú, mañana lo reviso y te digo.

Moooeeec: (sonido de sirena de barco) A ver que creo que me estoy liando (claro las horas que son, copón) Etanol y agua son miscibles, porque los dos son polares y tienen p. de H, etc, similis similibus solventur (estoy por tomar esta frase como "conjuro" mágico :D)  Me estaba liando con la destilación de etanol...me han despistado tus porcentajes...ya que creo que de una mezcla de etanol agua no se puede destilar etanol puro 100%.... Ya no sé ni lo que digo.

----------


## letang

Vale, como me tocaba a mi pongo un problema que ni yo sé la solución.
Lo acabo de encontrar y voy a empezar a pensarlo yo también.

Un coche se desplaza a velocidad constante (diferente de 0) por una carretera. En un momento dado pasa por el punto kilométrico correspondiente a un número de dos cifras. Pasada una hora pasa por otro punto kilométrico que tiene las mismas dos cifras pero en orden inverso. Una hora más tarde pasa por un tercer punto kilométrico que vuelve a tener las dos cifras (no se especifica en que orden) pero esta vez separadas por un cero. ¿A qué velocidad iba el coche? ¿Qué puntos kilométricos recorre?

----------


## Ella

> Voy a proponer un enigma que espero que no se haya dicho ya:
> 
> Tenemos dos vasos iguales, uno lleno de vino y el otro lleno de agua (la misma cantidad exacta en ambos vasos) Pasamos una cucharada del vaso de agua y la vertemos en el vaso de vino y removemos bien. Despues tomamos una cucharada igual del vaso de vino y la pasamos al vaso de agua, y volvemos a remover. ¿Qué hay más: agua en el vaso de vino o vino en el vaso de agua?
> 
> Saludos.


runner, hay igual en ambos vasos

100 ml vino + 1 ml agua= 100/101 ml vino (0,99ml) y 1/101 ml agua (0,01 ml) por cada 1 ml de solucion (mezcla)
-al quitarle una cucharada (1ml) la concentracion es igual= 0,99 y 0,01
vino: 100 - 100/101= 99,001 ml
99,001/100ml (0,99 ml) por cada  1 ml de mezcla
(lo mismo para el agua)

99ml agua + 1 ml mezcla ( 0,99 ml vino y 0,01 ml agua) = 99,01 ml agua y 0,99 ml vino
que son 0,99 ml de agua y 0,01 ml de vino por cada 1 ml de la mezcla





> Vale, como me tocaba a mi pongo un problema que ni yo sé la solución.
> Lo acabo de encontrar y voy a empezar a pensarlo yo también.
> 
> Un coche se desplaza a velocidad constante (diferente de 0) por una carretera. En un momento dado pasa por el punto kilométrico correspondiente a un número de dos cifras. Pasada una hora pasa por otro punto kilométrico que tiene las mismas dos cifras pero en orden inverso. Una hora más tarde pasa por un tercer punto kilométrico que vuelve a tener las dos cifras (no se especifica en que orden) pero esta vez separadas por un cero. ¿A qué velocidad iba el coche? ¿Qué puntos kilométricos recorre?



letang: no pongas problemas de mates porque perdereis todos jajaja

va a 45 km por hora y los km son 16, 61 y 106


tienes 3 puntos: 1,2 y 3
en el punto 1: esta compuesto por dos digitos: a+10b (a unidades, y b decenas)
el punto 2: por los digitos al revez del punto 1: b+10a
el punto 3: un cero entre los dos digitos del punto 1: a+100b

las velocidades son las mismas v=espacio /tiempo

v entre el punto 1 y 2= b+10A-A-10B/ 1 hora
v entre el  punto 3 y 2= a+100b-b-10a/1 hora
despejas los digitos y te sale qu ehay una relacion de 1:6 entre un digito y otro
por tanto es: 16, 61 y 106
haya la velocidad (ya sea entre el punto 1 y2 o 3 y 2) y te sale 45 km hora

----------


## runnerbcn

> Iniciado por runnerbcn
> 
> 
> Voy a proponer un enigma que espero que no se haya dicho ya:
> 
> Tenemos dos vasos iguales, uno lleno de vino y el otro lleno de agua (la misma cantidad exacta en ambos vasos) Pasamos una cucharada del vaso de agua y la vertemos en el vaso de vino y removemos bien. Despues tomamos una cucharada igual del vaso de vino y la pasamos al vaso de agua, y volvemos a remover. ¿Qué hay más: agua en el vaso de vino o vino en el vaso de agua?
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...


Correcto.

Saludos.

----------


## popt

> letang: no pongas problemas de mates porque perdereis todos jajaja


Uhm... eso no lo creo  :Wink: 

Un reto, el que lo solucione se ha ganado mi respeto... aunque bueno, la verdad es que tampoco es tan complicado, cualquier matemático y muchos ingenieros lo resolverán en 5 minutos.

Problema:

Un peso de 24 lb, sujeto al extremo de un resorte, lo estira 4 pulgadas. Escribir la
ecuación del movimiento si el peso en reposo, se suelta desde el punto que está 3
pulgadas por encima de la posición de equilibrio.


Sencillo, ¿no?

Hay un mínimo de física que saber aunque el 99% del problema es matemático.

Saludos

----------


## rofman

> [
> Tenemos dos vasos iguales, uno lleno de vino y el otro lleno de agua (la misma cantidad exacta en ambos vasos) Pasamos una cucharada del vaso de agua y la vertemos en el vaso de vino y removemos bien. Despues tomamos una cucharada igual del vaso de vino y la pasamos al vaso de agua, y volvemos a remover. ¿Qué hay más: agua en el vaso de vino o vino en el vaso de agua?
> 
> Saludos.



En los 2 hay la misma proporción:

ejemplo:

los 2 vasos poseen 200ml (uno de agua y otro de vino)
la cuchara son 20ml

Cogemos la primera cucharada de agua y la ponemos en el vaso de vino.

con lo cual nos queda:

- 180ml de agua 
- 200ml de vino + 20ml de agua

cogemos la siguiente cucharada (20ml) de la mezcla con una proporcion de 18 ml de vino y 2 de agua.

con lo cual nos resulta lo siguiente:

- 182ml de agua + 18 ml de vino 
- 182ml de vino + 18 ml de agua

Exactamente la misma proporcion!!!!


EDITO: Vaya como siempre llego tarde :-( Ella es un máquina!!!

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por Ella
> 
> letang: no pongas problemas de mates porque perdereis todos jajaja
> 
> 
> Uhm... eso no lo creo 
> 
> Un reto, el que lo solucione se ha ganado mi respeto... aunque bueno, la verdad es que tampoco es tan complicado, cualquier matemático y muchos ingenieros lo resolverán en 5 minutos.
> 
> ...


X cordenada desde posicion de eq (4 pulgadas)
f=ma masa=m a= derivada segunda de la cordneada (X) con respecto al tiepo, dos veces que es igual a la fuerza de un muelle, siendo X positiva, sera K (cosntate de muelle) por X
en forma canonica la ecuacion: derivada segunda de la cordenada con respecto al tiempo dos veces= -k/m por la cordenada
solucion = -cos de razi cuadrada de K/m (raiz de k/m es W)y la raiz multiplicad por tiempo

s-in disipacion (elastico perfecto)=-cos ( raiz de k/m multiplicado por ti)= -cos (wpor t)

----------


## popt

Uhm... nop.

Os dejo un par de ayudas.

Necesitáis conocer la ecuación del movimiento armónico simple.

Para hayar la constante (se necesita en la ecuación), según la ley de Hooke y siendo el peso 24 lb:

24 = z·(1/3)

Luego z = 72 lb/pie

Si queréis os dejo la ecuación del movimiento armónico simple.

Saludos!

Edito: ya que el ortografiador automático no me deja escribir la letra que en el alfabeto está entre la "j" y la "l" he llamado a la constante "q"...

Edito por segunda vez: ya que el ortografiador automático tampoco me deja escribir la letra que en el alfabeto está entre la "p" y la "r" he llamado a la constante "z"

----------


## Ella

> Uhm... nop.


lo tengo bien   :Lol:  
aparte tenemos que quemarte por hablar de libras y pies!!!!, donde has aprendido tu, en grecia?

----------


## popt

Ok, lo damos por bueno, a falta de sustituir los valores de las condiciones iniciales  :Smile1: 

El premio: te dejo que me uses 24h como esclavo sexual :P

BSS

----------


## Ella

popt, te tendre todo el dia de rodillas, y no como suplica, si no para otras cosas...   :Wink:  

 :!: PREGUNTA:

- haga usted un cinco con seis cerillas

pues ala

----------


## letang

Este popt, tanto viajecito a Londres se ha quedao destartalado con las unidades métricas   :Lol:  

Ella, aquí está ese 5 ¿Qué me he ganao?

----------


## Ella

> Este popt, tanto viajecito a Londres se ha quedao destartalado con las unidades métricas   
> 
> Ella, aquí está ese 5 ¿Qué me he ganao?


jaja, que bueno!!!, te la dare por valida...pero seria mas facil asi

I V + I (en total 6 cerillas)

venga pregunta,pero que no sea cosas de mates que si no la gente se hecha atras para participar. si no, en la proxima os pongo una ecuacion con 3 incognitas para que la resolvais con matricez   :Lol: 

pd: intentare buscar un problema que nos pusieron en 1º: desde que actura ha de caer una persona para romperse el pie (y no nos daban datos!!!)

----------


## letang

> pero seria mas facil asi


¿Estás segura de que así sería más fácil? jeje

Bueno a ver, uno del Mindtrap que no me acuerdo muy bien pero lo intentaré:

Dos hermanos gemelos, totalmente idénticos, en las facciones, la complexión, el color del pelo, el peinado... en todo, como dos gotas de agua.

Uno de ellos tenía mucho dinero por ser un afamado guitarrista. El otro tampoco andaba mal de perras gracias a su buffete de abogados.

En cierta ocasión apareció muerto uno de los gemelos. Llamaron por teléfono a los dos para averiguar de quién se trataba, pero ninguno tenía el teléfono disponible.
La identificación del cadáver estaba resultando realmente difícil ya que no portaba ninguna documentación. Hasta que apareció un ciudadano anónimo que en seguida supo reconocer la identidad del muerto.

¿Cuál era el muerto y como lo adivinó aquel hombre?

----------


## Ella

si tenia callos en los dedos era el guitarrista y el abogado lleva traje   :Lol:

----------


## letang

Perfecto!
La cosa era los callos, pero así redactado es muy descarado porque canta que ser guitarrista era un dato importante. Así que quise ponerle al otro hermano alguna profesión que pudiera levantar sospechas, pero nada, no lo redacté bien y la solución cantaba xD

Venga, pon alguno, que lo leo y lo voy pensando en la ducha

----------


## Ella

PREGUNTA


un explorador condenado por una tribu de indigenas a muerte tenia que elegir como queria morir (veneno o hoguera) con una frase: si esta era cierta moriria envenenado, mas si era falsa, moriria en la hoguerra.

a los pocos dias su familia fue a buscarlo al aeropuerto, como hizo para salvarse :Confused:

----------


## larap

FRASE:

¨no quiero morir envenenado¨. 

SALUDOS

----------


## letang

mmm... si la frase es "no quiero morir envenenado" se puede decir que es una frase cierta, y por tanto, morirá envenenado.
Que él no quiera no significa que se salve. ¿No?

Bueno, la respuesta debe ser esa, pero si lo explican un poco más detallado se lo agradezco. Porque el enunciado dice "tendría que elegir cómo morir con una frase, si era cierta tal si era falsa tal".
Si la frase tiene que estar relacionada con el método de muerte "quiero morir así" o "quiero morir asá" siempre será verdadera. Si la frase es "no quiero morir así" pues será verdadera, pero en el enunciado no se dice que se salve por no querer de una manera.

Bueno, me estoy liando... Si alguien explica un poco mejor por qué es así se lo agradezco  :Wink1:

----------


## Rafa505

¿Y si dice alguna frase que no es ni cierta ni verdadera, no se puede saber o es cuestión de opiniones?.

----------


## Mistico

RESPUESTA:

"Moriré en la hoguera"

Si resulta cierta la afirmación, debería morir envenenado...pero si muere envenenado...ya no es cierta... y así se forma un bucle ( no con cartas) en el que no cabe solución lógica que satisfaga las condiciones para determinar el modo de ejecución de la muerte :P



Un saludín  :)

----------


## letang

Yepa!
Esa sí me convence, Mistico.

¡Cómo se nota que eres policía!  :Wink1:

----------


## Ella

> RESPUESTA:
> 
> "Moriré en la hoguera"
> 
> Si resulta cierta la afirmación, debería morir envenenado...pero si muere envenenado...ya no es cierta... y así se forma un bucle ( no con cartas) en el que no cabe solución lógica que satisfaga las condiciones para determinar el modo de ejecución de la muerte :P
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludín


ganador, te toca preguntar

----------


## Cuasimago

*
Ella dijo:*



> X cordenada desde posicion de eq (4 pulgadas)
> f=ma masa=m a= derivada segunda de la cordneada (X) con respecto al tiepo, dos veces que es igual a la fuerza de un muelle, siendo X positiva, sera * (cosntate de muelle) por X
> en forma canonica la ecuacion: derivada segunda de la cordenada con respecto al tiempo dos veces= -*/m por la cordenada
> solucion = -cos de razi cuadrada de */m (raiz de */m es W)y la raiz multiplicad por tiempo
> 
> s-in disipacion (elastico perfecto)=-cos ( raiz de */m multiplicado por ti)= -cos (wpor t)


Pero... ¿vosotros que sois?. ¿Marcianos?  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## rofman

> PREGUNTA
> 
> 
> un explorador condenado por una tribu de indigenas a muerte tenia que elegir como queria morir (veneno o hoguera) con una frase: si esta era cierta moriria envenenado, mas si era falsa, moriria en la hoguerra.
> 
> a los pocos dias su familia fue a buscarlo al aeropuerto, como hizo para salvarse



Pues dijo que moriria en la hoguera.


Por lo tanto si lo mataban ahí la frase era cierta y tenian que haberlo envenenado.

si lo envenenaban la frase era falsa y tendrian que haberlo quemado.

Por lo tanto los indigenas se hicieron un lio y lo soltaron!!!!


EDITO: Simpre se me adelanta alguien :-(, esta vez ha sido mistico


Y lo del movimiento armonico pasé de contestarlo que no tenia ganas de ponerme a pensar :P

----------


## eidanyoson

Va aser que si cuasimago, yo cuasinoentiendo nada  :-(

----------


## Mistico

Venga, me arranco con uno sencillo...


El padre de Carlos era mas viejo que su abuelo (el de Carlos)  ¿Cómo pudo ser?

Saludos  :)

----------


## AmadeuS

puede ser su abuelo materno

----------


## Mistico

por ejemplo!! Enhorabuena!! 

Eres el portador de la palabra!

Saludos :)

----------


## AmadeuS

no lei todos, espero que no este

 En un determinado país donde la ejecución de un condenado a muerte solamente puede hacerse mediante la horca o la silla eléctrica, se da la situación siguiente, que permite a un cierto condenado librarse de ser ejecutado. Llega el momento de la ejecución y sus verdugos le piden que hable, y le manifiestan: "Si dices una verdad, te mataremos en la horca, y si mientes te mataremos en la silla eléctrica". El preso hace entonces una afirmación que deja a los verdugos tan perplejos que no pueden, sin contradecirse, matar al preso ni en la horca, ni en la silla eléctrica. ¿Qué es lo que dijo el reo?

----------


## swaze

> no lei todos, espero que no este
> 
>  En un determinado país donde la ejecución de un condenado a muerte solamente puede hacerse mediante la horca o la silla eléctrica, se da la situación siguiente, que permite a un cierto condenado librarse de ser ejecutado. Llega el momento de la ejecución y sus verdugos le piden que hable, y le manifiestan: "Si dices una verdad, te mataremos en la horca, y si mientes te mataremos en la silla eléctrica". El preso hace entonces una afirmación que deja a los verdugos tan perplejos que no pueden, sin contradecirse, matar al preso ni en la horca, ni en la silla eléctrica. ¿Qué es lo que dijo el reo?


es igual que el de la hoguera que propuso Ella no? dirá que lo mataran en la silla eléctrica si lo matan envenenado es mentira y por lo tanto deberían matarlo envenenado y si lo matan en la silla eléctrica habrá acertado.

----------


## AmadeuS

ajajaj perdon que tonto que fui, no lo lei el de Ella

----------


## AmadeuS

bueno otro facil
 si vas corriendo por algun lugar,y te va persiguiendo un oso, te metes en una casa de 4 paredes que todas dan hacia el sur.....¿ de que color es el oso?

----------


## gomobel

> bueno otro facil
>  si vas corriendo por algun lugar,y te va persiguiendo un oso, te metes en una casa de 4 paredes que todas dan hacia el sur.....¿ de que color es el oso?


¿Blanco? Si todas las paredes dan al sur estás en el polo norte...y ahi hay osos blancos...

 :-o  :?  :?

----------


## rofman

> bueno otro facil
>  si vas corriendo por algun lugar,y te va persiguiendo un oso, te metes en una casa de 4 paredes que todas dan hacia el sur.....¿ de que color es el oso?



Pues de color blanco


Pues es un oso polar.


Si las 4 paredes dan al sur es porque estas en el polo norte. justo en el polo norte.

----------


## AmadeuS

CORRECTO!!!!

----------


## gomobel

¿Cuántos números distintos se pueden formar con tres doses? Hay que usar LOS TRES (no vale usar sólo uno o dos) y no se puede usar ningún símbolo extra...

*2* *2* *2*

:D

Un saludo

Fernando

----------


## SEJO

mmmm, no se

----------


## Mistico

222

2 elevado a 22

22 elevado a 2.

y si vale también... pues 2, elevado a 2 y todo eso elevado a 2.

Serían 4... sino  pues 3 como ha dicho Sejo.


Un saludo :)

----------


## swaze

vale sumarlos? porque en ese caso

222

2 elevado a 22

2 elevado a 4

22 elevado a 2

4 elevado a 2

2 elevado a dos y luego elevado a dos nuevamente

42

24

6

no hay símbolos extras ^^

----------


## gomobel

Ha acertado Mistico de nuevo (la respuesta es 4, todos los que ha dicho:
222
2^22
22^2
2^2^2.

Swaze no ha entendido bien el enunciado :D, sólo se pueden usar los tres doses!

 :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## Mistico

Pues yo cedo el turno al primero que se le ocurra uno, que me pillais en época de exámenes y la verdad no tengo mucho tiempo para pararme a buscar. Lo siento :(




Un saludo

----------


## AmadeuS

Un hombre fue a una fiesta y bebió algo de ponche. Despues se marchó pronto. El resto de los invitados que bebieron el ponche murieron a continuacion envenenados.
¿ Por que no murió el hombre. ?  

Ayuda: El no puso el veneno.

----------


## swaze

> Un hombre fue a una fiesta y bebió algo de ponche. Despues se marchó pronto. El resto de los invitados que bebieron el ponche murieron a continuacion envenenados.
> ¿ Por que no murió el hombre. ?  
> 
> Ayuda: El no puso el veneno.


¿porque se ausento de la fiesta por encontrarse mal, fue al medico y le hicieron un lavado de estomago?

----------


## AmadeuS

> Iniciado por AmadeuS
> 
> Un hombre fue a una fiesta y bebió algo de ponche. Despues se marchó pronto. El resto de los invitados que bebieron el ponche murieron a continuacion envenenados.
> ¿ Por que no murió el hombre. ?  
> 
> Ayuda: El no puso el veneno.
> 
> 
> ¿porque se ausento de la fiesta por encontrarse mal, fue al medico y le hicieron un lavado de estomago?


No, no y no

----------


## gomobel

El veneno estaba en los cubitos de hielo...y cuando se lo bebió el hombre aún no se había fundido, por lo que no se había mezclado el veneno con el resto del ponche.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Que se necesita para entrar en una mezquita?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¿Que se necesita para entrar en una mezquita?


Una puerta! (o cualquier otra oquedad por la que te quepa el cuerpo)

----------


## Ella

> ¿Que se necesita para entrar en una mezquita?


sacarse los zapatos, las mujeres llevar la cabeza cubierta, y entrar por la puerta...como dice omaller  :Lol:

----------


## zarkov

Estar fuera de ella.

----------


## SEJO

todo lo antes dicho y LA LLAVE

----------


## eldavy

> Estar fuera de ella.


De todas las soluciones propuestas, ésta me parece la única condición indispensable.
 :Wink:

----------


## AmadeuS

3 monos arriba de un arbol, subieron con escalera porque es muy alto, bajan los 2 primeros y le sacan la escalera, como baja el mono que queda?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Amadeus: Tienes que esperar a que 3D se pronuncie. no vale abrir varios frentes.

----------


## AmadeuS

ok, igual era a modo de chistes nomas, a las puteadas baja...

si te fijas mi ultimo acertijo no esperaron y arrancaron con otro

----------


## eidanyoson

Una mezquita, si no no podrás entrar  :D .

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Pues, claro, estar fuera.

Y evidentemente necesitas la mezquita.   :Wink:

----------


## gomobel

¿He acertado el del ponche? (olvidamos este kitkat de la mezquita)

----------


## AmadeuS

> ¿He acertado el del ponche? (olvidamos este kitkat de la mezquita)


si, el del ponche estaba bien   :Smile1:

----------


## SEJO

ahi va uno....


Ana, es profesora de letras y una tarde aburrida de otoño decidió acomodar su biblioteca. Ordenó los libros por temática pero prestó especial dedicación a su colección de diccionarios.  Al llegar al estante superior decidió ubicar allí a sus “mataburros” más antiguos. Uno de ellos constaba de dos tomos, por lo cual Ana colocó el tomo A-G a la izquierda y H-Z a su derecha. 

Para entender lo que finalmente sucedió vale saber que cada tapa tenía un grosor de 3 milímetros y el interior de cada tomo un ancho de 7 centímetros. 

Una noche, apareció una polilla golosa de papel dispuesta a iniciar una verdadera “comilona gráfica”. Así, empezó por la primera página del tomo A-G y luego continuó hasta perforar un agujerito hasta la última página del tomo H-Z. ¿Qué distancia habrá recorrido al terminar su trabajo?

----------


## eldavy

La primera página del tomo A-G (que está a la izquierda) está contigua a la última página del tomo H-Z, por lo que sólo se comió las tapas adyacentes, osea, recorrió 6 milímetros.

Lo realmente misterioso es cómo se metió la polilla entre las tapas sin comerse nada  :shock:

----------


## Kirk

Se... 6 mm.

----------


## SEJO

correcto!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Me lanzo:

Un señor vive en el piso 20 de un edificio. Cada día baja en ascensor hasta abajo, pero para subir usa el ascensor hasta la planta 10 y luego sube por las escaleras. Excepto los días de lluvia, que sube en ascensor hasta la planta 20.

¿En qué trabaja?

----------


## eldavy

Justo iba a decir que te cedía el turno...

Me parece que trabaja en el circo, o en la corte.
Sube sólo hasta el 10º porque es enano y no llega al botón del 20, salvo los días de lluvia en los que se ayuda con el paraguas.

Si he acertado, te vuelvo a ceder el turno   :Wink:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ostiatú!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Qué rápido!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pues me has fodido...... no se me ocurren más...  :-( 

Había por ahí una de monos que ha puesto Amadeus. Ataquemosla.

----------


## eldavy

Se me ocurre que los dos primeros monos se bajan del árbol, y el otro mono en vez de bajar, se agarra a la escalera, y entonces los otros dos monos la retiran.

----------


## gomobel

¡Yo acerté el de Amadeus :D y nadie me hace caso! :D Lloraré un poco:  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  Buaaa!

Este es muy facil no sé si lo pondrían ya:


un grupo de policías está investigando a un grupo de delicuentes que trafican en un local bien custodiado. desde un coche camuflado vigilan la entrada al local. quieren infiltrar a un grupo de policías de paisano, pero no saben la contraseña. en ese momento llega un cliente. llama a la puerta y desde el interior le dicen: “18”. el cliente responde: “9”. la puerta se abre y accede al interior. los policías se miran, creen tener la respuesta. pero deciden esperar. viene otro cliente. desde dentro le dicen: “8”. Él responde: “4”. la puerta se abre. los policías sonríen. “ya lo tenemos. se trata de responder la mitad del número que te dicen desde dentro”. llega otro cliente. desde dentro dicen: “14”. el cliente contesta: “7”. la puerta se abre. “¿lo veis?” dice el jefe de policía. deciden enviar a un agente. llama a la puerta. desde dentro le dicen: “0”. el policía se queda parado. después de unos breves segundos responde: “0”. se oye una ráfaga de disparos y el policía muere. los agentes que hay en el coche se quedan sorprendidos, pero deciden enviar a otro agente. desde dentro se oye: “6”. el policía contesta muy convencido: “3”. pero la puerta no se abre. se oye una ráfaga de disparos y el policía muere. ¿por qué?

----------


## eldavy

Porque en ambos casos tendrían que haber respondido "4", ¿no?

----------


## rofman

> ¡Yo acerté el de Amadeus :D y nadie me hace caso! :D Lloraré un poco:  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  Buaaa!
> 
> Este es muy facil no sé si lo pondrían ya:
> 
> 
> un grupo de policías está investigando a un grupo de delicuentes que trafican en un local bien custodiado. desde un coche camuflado vigilan la entrada al local. quieren infiltrar a un grupo de policías de paisano, pero no saben la contraseña. en ese momento llega un cliente. llama a la puerta y desde el interior le dicen: “18”. el cliente responde: “9”. la puerta se abre y accede al interior. los policías se miran, creen tener la respuesta. pero deciden esperar. viene otro cliente. desde dentro le dicen: “8”. Él responde: “4”. la puerta se abre. los policías sonríen. “ya lo tenemos. se trata de responder la mitad del número que te dicen desde dentro”. llega otro cliente. desde dentro dicen: “14”. el cliente contesta: “7”. la puerta se abre. “¿lo veis?” dice el jefe de policía. deciden enviar a un agente. llama a la puerta. desde dentro le dicen: “0”. el policía se queda parado. después de unos breves segundos responde: “0”. se oye una ráfaga de disparos y el policía muere. los agentes que hay en el coche se quedan sorprendidos, pero deciden enviar a otro agente. desde dentro se oye: “6”. el policía contesta muy convencido: “3”. pero la puerta no se abre. se oye una ráfaga de disparos y el policía muere. ¿por qué?



j0der menos mal que era fácil :-(

----------


## gomobel

> Porque en ambos casos tendrían que haber respondido "4", ¿no?


Sí, sí. Para ambos esa era la respuesta.

----------


## eldavy

Ahí va uno que planteó Enrico Fermi a sus alumnos:

*¿Cuantos afinadores de pianos hay en Chicago?*  :roll:

----------


## rofman

> Iniciado por eldavy
> 
> Porque en ambos casos tendrían que haber respondido "4", ¿no?
> 
> 
> Sí, sí. Para ambos esa era la respuesta.



Pero y el porque :Confused: ?

----------


## letang

> Pero y el porque?


Google es tu amigo!  :Wink1:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

El de gomobel es fácil (cuando se conoce). La contraseña es decir el nº de letras que tiene el número que te dicen.

El que me sigue intrigando es el de los afinadores de piano de Eldavy...

----------


## DrkHrs

En chicago hay 125 afinadores de piano.

----------


## gomobel

> En chicago hay 125 afinadores de piano.


¡Eso es trampa wikipedia! :D Asi también lo he encontrado yo! :D jajajaja

(Malcom, digo Gon, busca la pregunta tal cual en Google y la primera entrada es una de la Wikipedia. Zas, pon, flush, aparece y te lo explica)

----------


## SEJO

A una mujer se le cayó un pendiente en el café. Y aunque la taza estaba llena, el pendiente no se mojó. ¿Y eso?

----------


## angelydemonio

Para el del café... Puede que el café estuviera en granos...


Éste que voy a plantear es un problema de pensamiento lateral bastante conocido, pero cuya respuesta no sé y estoy buscando en varios sitios... Si alguien la encuentra alguien que yo, publíquela..

Eso sí, no publiquen posibles soluciones.. Estoy tratando de encontrar la original, es decir, la solución que le dio el creador.

El enunciado es el siguiente:

"Una mujer oye una melodía que le resulta conocida. Enseguida toma un arma y le dispara a un extraño."


¿Ustedes pueden explicarlo?

----------


## runnerbcn

> Ostiatú!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Qué rápido!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Pues me has fodido...... no se me ocurren más...  :-( 
> 
> Había por ahí una de monos que ha puesto Amadeus. Ataquemosla.


Ya está contestada. Era un chiste. ¿Cómo baja el tercer mono? Jodido, pero baja   :Lol:  

El de la mujer y la melodía lo sabía, pero no consigo recordarlo. ¿No era uno de esos enigmas que se solucionaban haciendo preguntas?

Saludos.

----------


## eldavy

> El que me sigue intrigando es el de los afinadores de piano de Eldavy...


Realmente es un ejercicio en el que lo que menos importa es el resultado, sino la manera de llegar a él, de modo que no me vale "125" como respuesta.  :Lol: 

He leído la entrada de la Wikipedia y es bastante ilustrativa acerca de éste método de cálculo aproximado, partiendo del número aproximado de habitantes de la ciudad, calculando un número medio de hogares, de ahí la proporción de hogares que tienen un piano, para llegar a un número estimado de pianos en la ciudad.

Con este dato y suponiendo que cada piano se afina una vez al año, se calcula para cuántos afinadores habría trabajo en Chicago.

Me parece un método de estimación hermoso, ¿a vosotros no?

----------


## letang

> Me parece un método de estimación hermoso, ¿a vosotros no?


Teniendo en cuenta la fama y prestigio del formulador de estas teorías lo que yo opine de ellas me parece insignificante  :Wink1: 
Si lees más sobre este señor consiguió estimar la potencia de una bomba atómica calculando la distancia a la que volaron unos papelitos que llevaba en su mano en el momento de la explosión.

Menudos genios que hay pululando por la Tierra...

¿Siguiente problema? El del café ya está resuelto.

----------


## eldavy

¿Nadie se anima?

----------


## ignoto

Uno que me contó mi hijo mediano.
Un parking ocupa los números 5 y 6 de la misma calle.
Un caballero quiere ir a recoger su coche pero no recuerda por cual de las dos puertas entró.
¿Por qué duda en entrar?

----------


## Némesis

5 y 6 suelen estar en aceras opuestas, ¿no?  :Wink:

----------


## Chema78

No entiendo la pregunta ¿por que duda en entrar?
No lo entiendo! 
Vamos a ver si son los numeros 5 y 6 están uno en cada acera es decir enfrente pero, ¿por que duda en entrar? no lo pillo!!

Saludos

----------


## zarkov

A lo mejor es porque no sabes si entrar en un edifio o en el de enfrente.

----------


## letang

¿Por qué duda en entrar?
Porque no recuerda la puerta  :Wink1: 

Si la recordase no dudaría  :Wink1:

----------


## AmadeuS

> 5 y 6 suelen estar en aceras opuestas, ¿no?


me inclino por eso

----------


## Tereso

5 y 6, según sea el parking, son entrada y/o salida...

----------


## Kal-El

Si te referis como Parking a los Parkimetros, los parquimetros estan en la vereda. Es logico que dude en pasar por una puerta por que en las veredas no hay puertas...

Los parkimetros 5 y 6 no pueden estar en veredas opuestas por que generalmente se estaciona de la misma mano.

----------


## Kal-El

O duda por que justamente no recuerda...

----------


## Tereso

al menos con Parking yo me refiero a un espacio generalmente cuadrado destinado a usarse como estacionamiento, suele tener una salida y una entrada...  MAYORMENTE:P

----------


## Kirk

> Uno que me contó mi hijo mediano.
> Un parking ocupa los números 5 y 6 de la misma calle.
> Un caballero quiere ir a recoger su coche pero no recuerda por cual de las dos puertas entró.
> ¿Por qué duda en entrar?


Porque sufre un complejo de inferioridad que le genera inseguridad.

----------


## MAGICUS POL

Una pregunta ignoto cuando dices caballero te refieres a persona que lleva un caballo? porque si es asi no tiene coche. Pero tengo otra pregunta: dices: "pero no recuerda por cual de las dos puertas entró", eso quiere decir que no duda en entrar porque ya esta dentro

----------


## runnerbcn

> Éste que voy a plantear es un problema de pensamiento lateral bastante conocido, pero cuya respuesta no sé y estoy buscando en varios sitios... Si alguien la encuentra alguien que yo, publíquela..
> 
> Eso sí, no publiquen posibles soluciones.. Estoy tratando de encontrar la original, es decir, la solución que le dio el creador.
> 
> El enunciado es el siguiente:
> 
> "Una mujer oye una melodía que le resulta conocida. Enseguida toma un arma y le dispara a un extraño."
> 
> ¿Ustedes pueden explicarlo?


El domingo pasado fue mi cumpleaños y uno de los regalos que me hicieron fue un librito de enigmas, acertijos y cosas de esas de pensamiento lateral, y curiosamente aparecía este acertijo. La solución es que la melodía que escucha es la de un joyero musical. Como la mujer sabe que está sola en casa, se da cuenta que ha entrado un ladrón. Por eso coge el arma y le dispara.

Voy a proponer otro muy curioso que aparece en ese mismo libro:

"¿Cuál es el resultado de la mitad de dos mas dos?"

Saludos.

----------


## eldavy

¿3?

----------


## runnerbcn

> ¿3?


Correcto  :P  En mi defensa diré que no he puesto el enunciado de forma correcta. En realidad sería "¿Cuánto es la mitad de dos mas dos?". De esta forma no se nota tanto la "trampa" lingüística   :Lol:  

Saludos.

----------


## drakulka

¿que es ke cuanto mas grande menos se ve? :twisted:  :twisted:  :mrgreen:   :Idea:   :Arrow:

----------


## Cuasimago

La oscuridad

----------


## ExTrEm0

Uno de "Verdad" o "Mentira".

Un turista llega a la bifurcación entre dos pueblos: Sincerio y Falsio. En Sincerio todos son sinceros y en Falsio todos son falsos. En medio de la entrada a Sincerio hay un hombre (puede ser de Sincerio o de Falsio). ¿Cómo sabe el turista cuál es cada pueblo con sólo una pregunta en la que el hombre sólo puede responder SI o NO?

P.D. --> Yo conozco una solución pero seguro que hay varias.

----------


## sisly

muy facil jeje, si el hombre esta en medio de la entrada de sincerio, siguiendo esa entrada, llegas a sincerio

----------


## sisly

Os dejo uno que me plantearon en clase y me dejo intrigado, no se la respuesta:

3 ladrones son condenados a muerte, pero el juez les da una oportunidad, coje 5 sombreros, 3blancos y 2negros, los mete en un saco y los remueve, dice que si eligen un sombrero blanco, despues de pasar una prueba quedaran libres. Acto seguido los ladrones uno por uno y sin mirar eligen un sombrero y se lo ponen, tambien sin mirar, osea los tres se han puesto un sombrero pero no saben de que color es el suyo, asi que los meten en una habitacion cerrada y les dicen: "No podeis hablar, solo podeis miraros, no valen gestos ni ningun tipo de comunicacion, teneis que adivinar de color es vuestro sombrero, pero solo sabeis el color de sombrero de los otros 2 ladrones, os dejamos 15 minutos" Pasan los quince minutos, los guardias abren la puerta dispuestos a llevarse a los presos cuando de repente los 3 ladrones gritan: "BLANCO", y en efecto todos adivinan que su sombrero es blanco. Como lo hacen?

----------


## ExTrEm0

> muy facil jeje, si el hombre esta en medio de la entrada de sincerio, siguiendo esa entrada, llegas a sincerio


No hombre, no tiene nada que ver  :Wink1:

----------


## Tanthalas

Sisly l tuyo se basa en estadística pura creo recordar.
El primero tendría una probabilidad de 3/5 de coger uno blancoy una de 2/5 de coger uno negro.
Iría así sucesivamente y tendrías que hacer los cálculos. Pero supongo que no hay que sacarlo por matemáticas.
Así que l único que se me ocurre es que se miran a los ojos y ven reflejado el color de su sombrero.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Sisly l tuyo se basa en estadística pura creo recordar.
> El primero tendría una probabilidad de 3/5 de coger uno blancoy una de 2/5 de coger uno negro.
> Iría así sucesivamente y tendrías que hacer los cálculos. Pero supongo que no hay que sacarlo por matemáticas.
> Así que l único que se me ocurre es que se miran a los ojos y ven reflejado el color de su sombrero.


Pista para el problema de sisly: Imagina que tú eres uno de los presos. Analiza cada una de las combinaciones posibles de sombreros y qué diría cada uno de los presos en cada caso  :Wink1:

----------


## sisly

> Iniciado por sisly
> 
> muy facil jeje, si el hombre esta en medio de la entrada de sincerio, siguiendo esa entrada, llegas a sincerio
> 
> 
> No hombre, no tiene nada que ver


Tan solo era una bromita ejej, pero algo de razon tiene jjeje.
En cuanto al mio, el que elegia primero tenia 3/5 de coger uno blanco, el segundo tenia 2/4 y el tercero 1/3 no?
Bueno, en todo caso si un preso viera que los otros 2 llevan sombreros negros, sabria que el suyo es blanco, si viera que uno lleva negro y el otro  blanco, pensaria que es mas problable que el suyo fuera blanco, y si viera a los 2 compañeros con sombreo blanco pensaria que es mas problable tener uno negro no?  :Oops:

----------


## sisly

Vale, creo que ya se la respuesta! :P 
pongamos que los prisioneros son A,B y C, todos ven que los otros dos tienen sombreros blancos, entonces no saben de que color es el suyo, pero cuando se los van a llevar, pongo por ejemplo que piensa el A:
Ve que ni B ni C dicen nada, entonces deduce que es por que B i C ven que tiene un sombrero blanco y estan igual que el, B i C piensan lo mismo, entonces se dan cuenta de que los 3 llevan los sombreros blancos.

No se si me explicado bien, pero por lo menos yo lo tengo claro  :Wink: 


Aprovecho y dejo este, muy ingenioso la verdad:
Toni y Paco, van a visitar a un adivino, el adivino le dice a Toni, que es boxeador, que perdera su proximo combate(Que sera el domingo 12). Y a Paco que es "apostador" que perdera su proxima apuesta(Que sera el domingo 12).
Paco, que es muy listo, apuesta a que Toni perdera el domingo 12, pero el lunes cuando lee el periodico observa que el adivino acerto las dos predicciones.
Podeis expicarlo?
 :Wink:

----------


## ExTrEm0

> Toni y Paco, van a visitar a un adivino, el adivino le dice a Toni, que es boxeador, que perdera su proximo combate(Que sera el domingo 12). Y a Paco que es "apostador" que perdera su proxima apuesta(Que sera el domingo 12).
> Paco, que es muy listo, apuesta a que Toni perdera el domingo 12, pero el lunes cuando lee el periodico observa que el adivino acerto las dos predicciones.
> Podeis expicarlo?


:-S La verdad es que no sé que hay que explicar. El adivino dijo que Toni perdería el próximo combate (domingo 12) y a Paco que perderá su próxima apuesta (Domingo 12). Si Paco apuesta a que Toni perderá el domingo 12... no hay nada que explicar :-s


P.D. --> Aún nadie ha resuelto el mío...

----------


## sergiocl

> muy facil jeje, si el hombre esta en medio de la entrada de sincerio, siguiendo esa entrada, llegas a sincerio


Buuuu.
Algo así como "Es verdad que eres de Falsio?"

Por el de extremo.

----------


## sergiocl

> Iniciado por sisly
> 
> Toni y Paco, van a visitar a un adivino, el adivino le dice a Toni, que es boxeador, que perdera su proximo combate(Que sera el domingo 12). Y a Paco que es "apostador" que perdera su proxima apuesta(Que sera el domingo 12).
> Paco, que es muy listo, apuesta a que Toni perdera el domingo 12, pero el lunes cuando lee el periodico observa que el adivino acerto las dos predicciones.
> Podeis expicarlo?
> 
> 
> 
> :-S La verdad es que no sé que hay que explicar. El adivino dijo que Toni perdería el próximo combate (domingo 12) y a Paco que perderá su próxima apuesta (Domingo 12). Si Paco apuesta a que Toni perderá el domingo 12... no hay nada que explicar :-s
> ...


Uds. dos están a jugando a responderse ilogicamente? Extremo te estimo bastante, pero creo que no entiendo lo que acabas de escribir.

----------


## ExTrEm0

> Iniciado por sisly
> 
> muy facil jeje, si el hombre esta en medio de la entrada de sincerio, siguiendo esa entrada, llegas a sincerio
> 
> 
> Buuuu.
> Algo así como "Es verdad que eres de Falsio?"
> 
> Por el de extremo.


Mmmm, explica tu teoría a ver...

----------


## Tanthalas

El combate ha quedado en doble KO, luego ambos boxeadores "perderían", con lo cual las apuestas perderían si se apostase por uno de los dos. Esa es mi teoría.

----------


## eidanyoson

Más fácil. Tony tuvo un accidente o simplemente se puso enfermo y no pudo asistir a su combate, por tanto lo perdió.

 Al ser un combate nulo, lo son las apuestas, por lo que el amigo también perdió su apuesta.

----------


## sergiocl

> Más fácil. Tony tuvo un accidente o simplemente se puso enfermo y no pudo asistir a su combate, por tanto lo perdió.
> 
>  Al ser un combate nulo, lo son las apuestas, por lo que el amigo también perdió su apuesta.


Si no peleó, no perdió. Y si apuestas por algo y eso no se realiza, tampoco pierdes la apuesta. Te devuelven el dinero.

----------


## popt

> Os dejo uno que me plantearon en clase y me dejo intrigado, no se la respuesta:
> 
> 3 ladrones son condenados a muerte, pero el juez les da una oportunidad, coje 5 sombreros, 3blancos y 2negros, los mete en un saco y los remueve, dice que si eligen un sombrero blanco, despues de pasar una prueba quedaran libres. Acto seguido los ladrones uno por uno y sin mirar eligen un sombrero y se lo ponen, tambien sin mirar, osea los tres se han puesto un sombrero pero no saben de que color es el suyo, asi que los meten en una habitacion cerrada y les dicen: "No podeis hablar, solo podeis miraros, no valen gestos ni ningun tipo de comunicacion, teneis que adivinar de color es vuestro sombrero, pero solo sabeis el color de sombrero de los otros 2 ladrones, os dejamos 15 minutos" Pasan los quince minutos, los guardias abren la puerta dispuestos a llevarse a los presos cuando de repente los 3 ladrones gritan: "BLANCO", y en efecto todos adivinan que su sombrero es blanco. Como lo hacen?


El planteamiento original del problema varía un poco, no tienen por qué elegir un sombrero blanco, sólo saber el color de su sombrero.

La solución al problema es más o menos como decías, lo explico con más detalle:

Planteamos el pensamiento de A (por simplificar, en realidad los tres pensarían lo mismo).

A piensa: "Mi sombrero puede ser blanco o negro" (obvio, no va a ser rojo por tocar los huevos...)

Si fuese negro entonces B, que vería uno negro y uno blanco, pensaría:

"Bueno, si el mío fuese negro también, C sabría que el suyo es blanco, entonces diría algo, pero no dice nada."

Entonces B saldría del cuarto sabiendo que el suyo es blanco.

Pero claro, como B no dice nada la única posibilidad que queda es que A tiene un sombrero blanco.

Salu2

----------


## popt

Otra solución al de Toni puede ser que pelease dos veces el domingo, perdió la primera vez, ganó la segunda (a la que apostó Paco)

----------


## sisly

De momento nadie a dado en bola  :Wink:  
Toni pelea, no hay nada de devolucion de dinero ni nada, tampoco hay 2 combates, y por supuesto no hay ningun accidente...
A seguir pensando jeje.

Popt gracias por la explicacion  :Wink: 

Extremo ya tengo el tuyo  :Wink:  
El turista tiene que señalar un pueblo y preguntarle al hombre:
"Si le pregunto a uno de tu mismo pueblo si el pueblo que estoy señalando es Falsio, que me diria?"
El hombre respondera si o no, y hay tienes la respuesta si dice si, es que has señalado Falsio, si dice no es que has señalado sincerio.

Da igual que el hombre sea de Sincerio o de Falsio, porque:
*En caso de que sea de Sincerio:
1 Estas señalando Sincerio, el hombre responde No, puesto que uno de su mismo pueblo(sincerio) responderia que no, y el como es de Sincerio te dice la verdad, "no".

2 Estas señalando Falsio, uno de Sincerio responderia que si, y el hombre como es de sincerio te dice la verdad, "si".

*En caso de que sea de Falsio:
1 Estas señalando Sincerio, el hombre responde no, puesto que uno de sumismo pueblo (falsio) habria respondido que si (ya que mienten) y por lo tanto el como tambien miente pues te dice que "no".

2 Estas señalando Falsio, el hombre dice que si, puesto que uno de su pueblo habria dicho que no, y como el tambientiene que mentir, dice que "si"

Un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## popt

¿Hizo Paco otra apuesta antes de la del combate?

De esta forma, aunque hubiese ganado la apuesta del combate, habría perdido su próxima apuesta ya que era a otra cosa.

----------


## sisly

No, solo hace una, y es en la que apuesta en contra de de Toni  :Wink:

----------


## ARENA

> Toni y Paco, van a visitar a un adivino, el adivino le dice a Toni, que es boxeador, que perdera su proximo combate(Que sera el domingo 12). Y a Paco que es "apostador" que perdera su proxima apuesta(Que sera el domingo 12).
> Paco, que es muy listo, apuesta a que Toni perdera el domingo 12, pero el lunes cuando lee el periodico observa que el adivino acerto las dos predicciones.
> Podeis expicarlo?


Toni peleo contra el adivino y gano, cuando el adivino dijo "que perderia su proximo combate" se referia a el mismo y no a Toni.Como paco aposto a que Toni perderia pues perdio. Asi se cumplen las 2 predicciones.

Es correcto ?

----------


## ExTrEm0

Sisly, correcto!!!

Yo tenía uno más sencillo pero parecido. Yo le diría, señalando un pueblo: ¿Eres de ese pueblo?

Si te dice que sí entonces es Sincerio, porque alguien que es de Sincerio te diría que sí y uno de Falsio te diría que sí también (Al mentir), y si dice que no, pues entonces es Falsio, ya que los de Sincerio dirán que no al ser sinceros y el Falsio dirá que no al mentir  :Wink1: 

Como ya he dicho estos de Verdad o Mentira siempre tienen varias soluciones.


Pero no me rindo, ahí va otro:

En la frontera de dichos reinos (Sincerio y Falsio) hay un asesinato. Hay 4 sospechosos y hacen las siguientes declaraciones:


Samuel: "Fue Benito"
Benito: "Fue domingo"
Tomas: "Yo no fui"
Domingo: "Benito miente diciendo que fui yo"

Si luego nos enteramos de que 3 de ellos son de Falsio y uno de Sincerio. ¿Quien es el asesino?

Explica tu teoría.

----------


## popt

Fue Tomás  :Smile1: 

Te dejo la teoría en forma de gráfico (creo que se entiende la explicación).

Son supuestos sobre quién es de Sincerio.

Salu2!

----------


## ExTrEm0

Mejor explicado imposible  :Wink1:  Así es, fue Tomás.


Pero noooo me canso  :Wink1: 

Aqui va uno sencillo.

Hay que rellenar el cuadro con numeros del 1 al 9 (sin repetir) y que el resultado de la suma en horizontal, vertical y diagonalmente sea el mismo siempre.

----------


## letang

De primeras me han salido las horizontales y verticales:

3 - 5 - 7
4 - 9 - 2
8 - 1 - 6

Seguiré a ver si consigo las diagonales, y esperoque tenga solución y no esté aquí perdiendo el tiempo!  :evil:

PD: Me da que va a ser imposible con las diagonales!!
Teniendo en cuenta que la suma de todos los números es 45, cada columna, fila o diagonal debe sumar 15. He hacho la prueba poniendo en el centro todos los números y haciendo combinaciones para sumar 15 y no cuadra por ningún lado :P

----------


## popt

> 3 - 5 - 7
> 4 - 9 - 2
> 8 - 1 - 6


Jejejeje, a veces de tanto pensar no nos damos cuenta de que las soluciones están más cerca de lo que parecen.

Si cambias el orden de las filas:

4 - 9 - 2
3 - 5 - 7
8 - 1 - 6

 :Smile1: 


PD: Hay un algoritmo para generar cuadrados mágicos de orden impar, y no, no he usado google, lo estudié en la carrera  :Wink:

----------


## sisly

> Iniciado por sisly
> 
> Toni y Paco, van a visitar a un adivino, el adivino le dice a Toni, que es boxeador, que perdera su proximo combate(Que sera el domingo 12). Y a Paco que es "apostador" que perdera su proxima apuesta(Que sera el domingo 12).
> Paco, que es muy listo, apuesta a que Toni perdera el domingo 12, pero el lunes cuando lee el periodico observa que el adivino acerto las dos predicciones.
> Podeis expicarlo?
> 
> 
> 
> Toni peleo contra el adivino y gano, cuando el adivino dijo "que perderia su proximo combate" se referia a el mismo y no a Toni.Como paco aposto a que Toni perderia pues perdio. Asi se cumplen las 2 predicciones.
> ...


No, no pelea contra el adivino, y repito, la respuesta es logica  :Wink:

----------


## sergiocl

> Iniciado por ARENA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por sisly
> 
> ...


No se la respuesta, pero algo me llama la atención: "cuando lee el periódico el lunes", entonces el no vio la pelea... no se, algo me dice que por ahi esta la clave.

----------


## eldavy

Sólo se me ocurre que el combate empiece el domingo 12 por la noche (por ejemplo a las 23:55) y termine minutos más tarde siendo ya lunes 13.
Por lo tanto se cumple que Toni pierde su próximo combate y que Paco pierda la apuesta, ya que apostó por que Toni perdería el domingo 12, y realmente perdió el lunes 13. Un poco enrevesado, ¿no?

----------


## popt

> Toni y Paco, van a visitar a un adivino, el adivino le dice a Toni, que es boxeador, que perdera su proximo combate(Que sera el domingo 12). Y a Paco que es "apostador" que perdera su proxima apuesta(Que sera el domingo 12).
> Paco, que es muy listo, apuesta a que Toni perdera el domingo 12, pero el lunes cuando lee el periodico observa que el adivino acerto las dos predicciones.
> Podeis expicarlo?


Ala, otro intento  :Wink:  a ver si esta es buena.

"Toni, que es boxeador, que perderá su próximo combate", nadie dice que el adivino predijera que iba a perder su próximo combate, es como decir: Toni es un boxeador que va a perder su próximo combate.  

Por otro lado lo mismo con Paco, es un apostador que va a perder su próxima apuesta.

Son afirmaciones descriptivas.

Entonces, la restpuesta del adivino es lo que está entre paréntesis, vamos, que "será el domingo 12".  Esto es lo que respondió el adivino a sus preguntas, parece lógico que Toni preguntase cuándo iba a ganar un combate y Paco cuándo iba a ganar una apuesta.

O igual ya me he rayado demasiado con este acertijo... :P

----------


## Tanthalas

Aquí teneis otro. Un arquero vigila la entrada a un poblado, para entrar es necesaria una contraseña. Un enemigo observa lo siguiente:
>Llega el primer aldeano y el arquero dice 24, a lo que el aldeano responde 12.
>Cuando llega el aldeano, el arquero dice 14 y el aldeano responde 7.
>Viendo esto el enemigo decide entrar. El arquero dice 4, respondiendo el enemigo 2, pero el arquero lo mata.
La pregunta es, ¿por qué mata el arquero al enemigo?

----------


## eldavy

Por no haber dicho 6.  :Wink:

----------


## Tanthalas

:evil: Que rapidez. Yo tardé un par de horas en darme cuenta hasta que descarté las matemáticas

----------


## eldavy

¡¡¡¡SISLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!

----------


## ARENA

> Por no haber dicho 6.


Que alguien me explique eso porque no caigo.

----------


## popt

> Iniciado por eldavy
> 
> Por no haber dicho 6. 
> 
> 
> Que alguien me explique eso porque no caigo.


Es el número de letras que tiene la palabra que dice el arquero  :Wink:

----------


## sisly

El combate es el dia 12 i finaliza el dia doze, por cierto, el apostador no ve el combate  :Wink:  
De momento nadie lo acierta, jeje

----------


## sisly

> Iniciado por sisly
> 
> Toni y Paco, van a visitar a un adivino, el adivino le dice a Toni, que es boxeador, que perdera su proximo combate(Que sera el domingo 12). Y a Paco que es "apostador" que perdera su proxima apuesta(Que sera el domingo 12).
> Paco, que es muy listo, apuesta a que Toni perdera el domingo 12, pero el lunes cuando lee el periodico observa que el adivino acerto las dos predicciones.
> Podeis expicarlo?
> 
> 
> 
> Ala, otro intento  a ver si esta es buena.
> ...


Lo siento popt, pero no jejej  :Wink:  
Es mas sencillo jeje

----------


## ARENA

Sisly , como sea una chorrada te mato que me tienes 3 dias dandole al tarro, dime ya la respuesta aunque sea por MP porque hoy es viernes y me vas a tener todo el fin de semana dandole.

----------


## Tanthalas

Un error en la ventanilla de las apuestas  :P

----------


## sisly

Tampoco es error con las entradas, y comunico publicamente, que estoy ya por poner a subasta la solucion. jeje
 :Wink:

----------


## pujoman

puede ser que adivine que Toni s boxeador y que el otro es apostante?

 :? 

por que no se muy bien lo que adivina, si es boxeador (primera prediccion) perdera su proximo combate(2a prediccion), paco es apostador(3a prediccion) y perdera su proxima apuesta(4a prediccion)

no lo veo claro xd

----------


## sisly

> puede ser que adivine que Toni s boxeador y que el otro es apostante?
> 
>  :? 
> 
> por que no se muy bien lo que adivina, si es boxeador (primera prediccion) perdera su proximo combate(2a prediccion), paco es apostador(3a prediccion) y perdera su proxima apuesta(4a prediccion)
> 
> no lo veo claro xd


No te entiendo  :117:  Toni es boxeador.(Es un echo, toni es boxeador)
Y Paco es apostador(Es tambien un echo, trabaja de apostador)
Las predicciones son:
2.Toni pierde su proximop combate. Domingo 12
1.paco pierde su proxima apuesta (en la que apuesta a que toni perdera)
paco no acude al combate, pero el lunes lee en el periodico, que en efecto el adivino acerto las 2 predicciones  :Wink:

----------


## Juandi

Un control antidoping (o alguna otra irregularidad del reglamento) descalifica al boxeador ganador.

----------


## Tanthalas

El apostador hace más de una apuesta. Digamos que la primera apuesta que hace por ejemplo en un hipódromo la pierde, con lo cual ha perdido su próxima apuesta, pero no ha perdido la apuesta del combate.

----------


## Triple H

> El apostador hace más de una apuesta. Digamos que la primera apuesta que hace por ejemplo en un hipódromo la pierde, con lo cual ha perdido su próxima apuesta, pero no ha perdido la apuesta del combate.



Eso estaba pensando yo, habría hecho otra apuesta el mismo domingo 12 en el que Tony perdería el combate, justo antes de que acabase.

----------


## sisly

NO, nada, juandi, son boxeadores honrados, no se dopan, y paco solo hace 1 apuesta, ademas ya he dicho que la primera apuesta que hace es que Toni perdera.  :Wink:

----------


## pujoman

como funcionan las apuestas? vas a taquilla y apuestas X dinero a la persona que quieres que gane (o pierda) o bien eres el elemento que recibe el dinero y va soltando el tipo de apuestas que hay que hacer? (rollo, "quien apuesta por toni 5 a 1  de que pierde...)

porque él puede apostar que Toni gana y que la demas gente apueste de que toni pierde para ganar mas dinero. Es como la pelicula de todo gas, que hay 1 individuo que va cantando el tipo de apuesta que hay en el momento la gente haces sus apuestas(le dan el dinero a él) y finalmente el individuo apuesta por el que sabe que ganara...no se si se me entiende xD es que quizas enfocamos mal el problema...

sauludos

----------


## ExTrEm0

Un clásico. 

Un zoólogo y amante de la naturaleza ha de cruzar un río con la sola ayuda de un bote. Este personaje tiene un Tigre, una cabra y una lechuga. Ha de pasarlas con el en el bote hasta llegar a la otra orilla y solo puede llevar a un ser en cada viaje. El problema viene cuando no se puede dejar solo a 2 seres que se devoren, por ejemplo, si dejamos al Tigre y a la cabra sola, el tigre se comeria a la cabra y si la cabra la dejamos con la lechuga, la cabra se come la lechuga. ¿Cual es la solución?

----------


## Patito

> Un clásico. 
> 
> Un zoólogo y amante de la naturaleza ha de cruzar un río con la sola ayuda de un bote. Este personaje tiene un Tigre, una cabra y una lechuga. Ha de pasarlas con el en el bote hasta llegar a la otra orilla y solo puede llevar a un ser en cada viaje. El problema viene cuando no se puede dejar solo a 2 seres que se devoren, por ejemplo, si dejamos al Tigre y a la cabra sola, el tigre se comeria a la cabra y si la cabra la dejamos con la lechuga, la cabra se come la lechuga. ¿Cual es la solución?


Yo lo conocía con un lobo, una borrega y una lechuga...
Hale, dadle al coco, que éste es más facilito.

No era que la lechuga apuesta por la oveja y gana en el combate de oveja contra lobo :Confused:  8) 
En serio, no lo digo porque ya me lo sé...

----------


## Juandi

El tipo con quien ha formalizado la apuesta ha fallecido.

----------


## sisly

La apuesta es normal y corriente, hay no estael secreto, tampoco muere nadie  :Wink:

----------


## Blakito

Hmmm Toni peleó dos veces en el mismo día.

Toni perdió el primer combate, y el "apostador" no apostó en ese primer combate.

En el segundo combate, Toni gana, y el apostador había apostado a que Toni perdería ese segundo combate, y lo ganó, con lo cual, Toni perdió su próximo combate, y Paco su apuesta.

¿Está bien?

----------


## eldavy

Tremendamente lógico, Blakito.
Me gusta más tu solución que la mía.  :Wink:

----------


## sisly

> Hmmm Toni peleó dos veces en el mismo día.
> 
> Toni perdió el primer combate, y el "apostador" no apostó en ese primer combate.
> 
> En el segundo combate, Toni gana, y el apostador había apostado a que Toni perdería ese segundo combate, y lo ganó, con lo cual, Toni perdió su próximo combate, y Paco su apuesta.
> 
> ¿Está bien?


Noooo ya han dicho algo parecido, y he dicho que solo hay 1 combate, y es en el que participa toni y es en el que paco apuesta en contra de toni... jejej
Un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## Blakito

> Aprovecho y dejo este, muy ingenioso la verdad:
> Toni y Paco, van a visitar a un adivino, el adivino le dice a Toni, que es boxeador, que perdera su proximo combate(Que sera el domingo 12). Y a Paco que es "apostador" que perdera su proxima apuesta(Que sera el domingo 12).
> Paco, que es muy listo, apuesta a que Toni perdera el domingo 12, pero *el lunes cuando lee el periodico observa que el adivino acerto las dos predicciones.*
> Podeis expicarlo?


¿Que dos predicciones acertó?

----------


## Blakito

Esperad...ahora que lo pienso.

El boxeador contra el que "Toni" lucha TAMBIÉN se llama Toni.

¿Está bien?

----------


## Triple H

> Esperad...ahora que lo pienso.
> 
> El boxeador contra el que "Toni" lucha TAMBIÉN se llama Toni.
> 
> ¿Está bien?


Me da que sí, encaja todo y no falla nada, ¿enhorabuena? Blakito, que todavía nos falta la confirmación de Sisly. :D

----------


## sisly

SIIIIIIII, seguramente lo ha buscado el pillin en mi amigo google :Confused: .... jeje es broma, blakito, ahora que has resuelto este, creo que el post a perdido su alma  :Lol:   jeje
Haver si busco otro...

----------


## sisly

Mira, he encontrado esta genial web:
http://n.nfshost.com/1.html
Al principio simplemente vereis un "1" sobre fondo negro no?
Pues bueno se trata de ir avanzando asta el numero 30, os preguntareis como...
Pues muy facil, simplemente cambiando "logicamente" la url de la pagina.
http://n.nfshost.com/*LO QUE HAY AQUI*.html
las palabras resaltadas indican la parte que tenemos que ir cambiando, por ejemplo para acceder al 2, cambiaremos esto:
http://n.nfshost.com/*1*.html
Por esto:
http://n.nfshost.com/*2*.html

Y para el 3 seria...
http://n.nfshost.com/*3*.html

Ya en el 4 la cosa cambia, teneis que pensar que tenemos que poner, si sale 3 en numeros romanos, pues deberemos escribir 4 en numeros romanos, etc...

Venga probad aver asta que nuemero llegais, yo del 8 no paso...  :Wink:

----------


## popt

Qué buena página sisly  :Smile1:  tiene mucha gracia

Me he quedado en el 13... seguiré intentando :P

----------


## Juandi

A ver si os gusta este. No encontraréis la respuesta en ninguna parte porque es de mi cosecha.

En la siguiente lista de diez palabras falta una. Rellenar el hueco que falta.

AMOR, INTENCIÓN, HOMBRE, MENGUANTE, PINO, SENTIDO, CABALLERÍA, (.............), VIRGEN, LOTERÍA.

Cuando esté resuelto, me ayudaréis entre todos a mejorarlo, porque reconozco que alguna está cogida un poco por los pelos.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Yo he llegado al 9 pero no entiendo porqué no puedo pasar al 10... NO LO ENTIENDO!!!!! AJJJ!!!!!!!

----------


## popt

> Yo he llegado al 9 pero no entiendo porqué no puedo pasar al 10... NO LO ENTIENDO!!!!! AJJJ!!!!!!!


Mayúsculas  :Smile1:

----------


## sisly

en el 13 me he quedado, si buscais en google sale la frase "13, unlucky for some" pero pongo y nada...

Juandi, el tuyo jeje nidea...

----------


## Blakito

¿Como se sabe la página por la que vas?

Yo he llegado a una que pone "thgie", y en la anterior ponía "ooooo".

 :Lol: , está muy bien, pero me cuesta entender su funcionamiento.

----------


## Blakito

> en el 13 me he quedado, si buscais en google sale la frase "13, unlucky for some" pero pongo y nada...
> 
> Juandi, el tuyo jeje nidea...


He pasado del 13 8-), sisly vas muy bien, piensa un poco y lo conseguirás.

Que pone en blanco, ________________

----------


## Triple H

Después del 10 aparece una página con todo negro, no se cual puede ser, a ver si me viene la inspiración y logro batir el record de popt  :D .

Edito/añado:  Si veis que no podeis mas:

http://blogs.warwick.ac.uk/jmiles/en..._solution_to_1

LAS SOLUCIONES.

Solo he buscado la del 11, y sigo sin entender por qué es así.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Como todo el mundo he llegado hasta el 13 xD.

----------


## Blakito

> Iniciado por sisly
> 
> en el 13 me he quedado, si buscais en google sale la frase "13, unlucky for some" pero pongo y nada...
> 
> Juandi, el tuyo jeje nidea...
> 
> 
> He pasado del 13 8-), sisly vas muy bien, piensa un poco y lo conseguirás.
> 
> Que pone en blanco, ________________

----------


## magikko

MADRE MIA  :shock: 


¿Hay alguien que lo halla hecho todo? No estoy jugando jo jo jo, pero vi las respuestas... 

 :shock: 

Por cierto, el tema que me interesaba ya se olvidó!


¿Que pasó con el adivino y el box?

----------


## Blakito

> Esperad...ahora que lo pienso.
> 
> El boxeador contra el que "Toni" lucha TAMBIÉN se llama Toni.
> 
> ¿Está bien?

----------


## magikko

bua bua bua bua bua que babas soy...


 :Oops:   me distraje con la pagina nueva y ya no leí.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

DIOOOOS. ¡VOY A MATAR A ALGUIEN!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Llevo media hora buscando en internet la pronunciación de los números árabes y no las encontraba... ahora que he visto la respuesta casi me da algo...

----------


## Blakito

¿Pero qué c*ño es esto?

El nivel 15:
..-._.._..-._-_._._-.

..... :shock:.

----------


## sisly

> Después del 10 aparece una página con todo negro, no se cual puede ser, a ver si me viene la inspiración y logro batir el record de popt  :D .
> 
> Edito/añado:  Si veis que no podeis mas:
> 
> http://blogs.warwick.ac.uk/jmiles/en..._solution_to_1
> 
> LAS SOLUCIONES.
> 
> Solo he buscado la del 11, y sigo sin entender por qué es así.


Hombre no pongas las respuestas.... Que si no el juego ya no tiene gracia jeje...

----------


## Blakito

> Iniciado por Triple H
> 
> Después del 10 aparece una página con todo negro, no se cual puede ser, a ver si me viene la inspiración y logro batir el record de popt  :D .
> 
> Edito/añado:  Si veis que no podeis mas:
> 
> http://blogs.warwick.ac.uk/jmiles/en..._solution_to_1
> 
> LAS SOLUCIONES.
> ...


Coincido totalmente.

Por cierto sisly, NO usé Google para descifrar el enigma  :Oops: .

----------


## magikko

Sinceramente

!Dudo que alguien llegue al 30!


 :Wink:  


Ya ya ya. Me callo.


Shshshshs

----------


## Blakito

Llegará el que use las soluciones  :?.

Yo ahora mismo hago un "juramento" y declaro que no he usado, ni uso, ni usaré nunca las soluciones, si me quedo en el 15 es culpa mía  :Lol:  y ya está.

----------


## Juandi

> ¿Pero qué c*ño es esto?
> 
> El nivel 15:
> ..-._.._..-._-_._._-.
> 
> ..... :shock:.


¿Puede ser morse?

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Iniciado por Blakito
> 
> ¿Pero qué c*ño es esto?
> 
> El nivel 15:
> ..-._.._..-._-_._._-.
> 
> ..... :shock:.
> 
> ...


Lo es :P

----------


## Triple H

> Iniciado por Triple H
> 
> Después del 10 aparece una página con todo negro, no se cual puede ser, a ver si me viene la inspiración y logro batir el record de popt  :D .
> 
> Edito/añado:  Si veis que no podeis mas:
> 
> http://blogs.warwick.ac.uk/jmiles/en..._solution_to_1
> 
> LAS SOLUCIONES.
> ...



No estan puestas como los Sudokus de algunas revistas, que simplemente con girar un poco la cabeza puedes ver la solución justo debajo.

El que las quiera saber, ahí las tiene =D.

----------


## sisly

Si, es morse, asi que a buscar traductor de morse en google, nmo os costara mucho  :Wink:  
Blakito no lo dudo un saludo jejeje  :Wink:

----------


## eldavy

Sisly, vaya chorrada lo del boxeador... me siguen gustando más las soluciones que ha dado Blakito   :Lol:

----------


## Tanthalas

A mi también. No se vista la solución hasta me parece de lo más tonto el "teorema". Pero que quebraderos me dio   :Oops:

----------


## pujoman

Triple H cual no as entendido?

esta:

http://n.nfshost.com/TEN.html

??

la explicacion esta en el codigo fuente...

----------


## Triple H

> Triple H cual no as entendido?
> 
> esta:
> 
> http://n.nfshost.com/TEN.html
> 
> ??
> 
> la explicacion esta en el codigo fuente...


Eso mismo, no se me había ocurrido mirar ahí. En las soluciones ponía no se qué de source, lo busqué en el diccionario y ya me di cuenta de donde podía estar.

----------


## sisly

> Sisly, vaya chorrada lo del boxeador... me siguen gustando más las soluciones que ha dado Blakito


Daba soluciones, usando varias apuestas y tal...
El secreto esta en lo simple del problema, sino seria demasiado facil.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Venga..... un reto con ecuaciones:


¿Qué volumen de arena tierra (en metros cúbicos) hay en un agujero con las siguentes medidas?

Profundidad 2'25 metros

Ancho: 2/3 del largo menos un tercio de la profundidad

Largo: sumado al ancho da el fondo X 2'5.

Ale, a darle al papel y al lápiz.

----------


## eldavy

Me sale cero (0).  :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Me sale cero (0).


´
Quiero el desarrollo de tu resultado.

----------


## eldavy

Allá va.

Me sale cero porque si es un agujero, no hay arena tierra, sino por lo general aire.

Ahora, ateniéndonos a desarrollo matemático, las dimensiones del agujero creo que son imposibles, ya que una de ellas es negativa, y aunque sí que se puede representar en un sistema cartesiano, las medidas de un objeto son siempre positivas.  :Lol: 

Y edito para añadir "salvo error", que hace años que uno no practica con los números.

Y vuelvo a editar para añadir que me he equicovado al calcular   :Oops:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Vale. Me temía que las pistas falas fueran erróneas. Efectuvamente, en un agujero no hay arena. Otra cosa es la que quepa.   :Wink:

----------


## ganu

De todas formas, la arena que pudiese contener dicho agujero sería (redondeando) 15.5 metros cúbicos. Ya que me maté a hacer los cálculos   :Oops:  

Profund. = 2'25 m

Ancho = X   -------------          X = 2/3Y - 1/3 * 2.25


Largo = Y    -------------         2.25*2.5 = Y + X


Sustituyendo X en la segunda ecuación se obtiene Y = 3'825 m, y a partir de este valor sacamos X = 1'800 m. Y ya está

----------


## eldavy

Corrijo lo de la longitud negativa, ya que efectivamente mis cálculos son erróneos.   :Oops:

----------


## popt

> De todas formas, la arena que pudiese contener dicho agujero sería (redondeando) 15.5 metros cúbicos. Ya que me maté a hacer los cálculos   
> 
> Profund. = 2'25 m
> 
> Ancho = X   -------------          X = 2/3Y - 1/3 * 2.25
> 
> 
> Largo = Y    -------------         2.25*2.5 = Y + X
> 
> ...


Te propongo un reto (a tí o a quien lo lea)

Supongamos que la forma del agujero es elipsoidal, manteniendo las mismas medidas de ancho, largo y profundidad.

La función de la figura debe ser del menor orden posible y la profundidad ser un mínimo absoluto.

¿Qué volumen tiene ahora el agujero?

 :Smile1:

----------


## ganu

> Te propongo un reto (a tí o a quien lo lea)
> 
> Supongamos que la forma del agujero es elipsoidal, manteniendo las mismas medidas de ancho, largo y profundidad.
> 
> La función de la figura debe ser del menor orden posible y la profundidad ser un mínimo absoluto.
> 
> ¿Qué volumen tiene ahora el agujero?


Engalla   :Lol:

----------


## eldavy

Pffff, con éste sí que no me atrevo.

A ojo diría que el volumen será algo más de la mitad   :Lol:

----------


## Danet

Venga es un problema tipico de optimizacion! a derivar!!! 
 :Wink1: 

Yo es que estoy trabajando que sino... :P

----------


## ganu

Cuando llevas giliones de años (unos 3  :D ) sin hacer esas cosas, se te resesa el cerebro y es imposible. Allá quedan aquellas "maravillosas" clases de matemáticas II (mucho mejor que mate I que eran todo letras, teoremas, corolarios y demás leches en vinagre).


 A todo esto, ¿como se dice reseso en castellano?  :D

----------


## Tanthalas

Puede ser reblandecerse el cerebro   :Wink:

----------


## ganu

> Puede ser reblandecerse el cerebro


Si ya  :D , pero aquí en Galicia al pan duro (de varios días) le llamamos pan reseso. ¿Fuera de Galicia es pan duro simplemente?

----------


## ganu

Vaya, al parecer en castellano pan reseso (pan de ayer) es pan revenido. Pues yo me quedo con reseso  :D

----------


## letang

Os podéis descargar gratis este libro de Problemas de lógica y de ingenio:

http://www.lulu.com/content/1282235

----------


## azegarra

Las tres lineas afuera o adentro del cuadrado?? (la respuesta es obvia)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Os podéis descargar gratis este libro de Problemas de lógica y de ingenio:
> 
> http://www.lulu.com/content/1282235


Letang, te debo una. Ya te contaré por qué, pero te debo una (y muy gorda)   :Wink:

----------


## letang

> Letang, te debo una. Ya te contaré por qué, pero te debo una (y muy gorda)


A poder ser no muy gorda... Que sea flaquita, morena, rubia o pelirroja me da igual, carita de niña estaría bien.

A ver qué me encuentras...  :Wink1:

----------


## ganu

> Os podéis descargar gratis este libro de Problemas de lógica y de ingenio:
> 
> http://www.lulu.com/content/1282235


Muy bueno el libro, si señor.

Gracias

----------


## rofman

> Os podéis descargar gratis este libro de Problemas de lógica y de ingenio:
> 
> http://www.lulu.com/content/1282235



Gracias letang como siempre un grandisimo aporte!!!!!!!

veo que las cosas por aquí han cambiado poco desde mi marcha :P

----------

